# 4 32 site xl undercurrent systems in a 20X40 room



## bdt1981 (Feb 26, 2019)

How many de 1000 watt gavitas should i run? It calls for at least 32 lights right? How much air conditioning will it require? 15 tons? Or should i run 20 tons ( 4 5ton mini splits) to account for dehumidifier and co2 generator?

Im trying to open up a medical grow in oklahoma and needing to order up the equipment. 
Also what is the best rez to use with a 5 ton ×ater chiller? For sure need something insulated. What are people using?

Im trying to run 4 ucdbxl32s


----------



## Sparky123 (Feb 26, 2019)

I’m going to sit down for this should be interesting


----------



## Renfro (Feb 27, 2019)

I would say 32 lights is a good bet.

15 tons would do it not counting other heat factors like summer ambient and solar so you also want to account for that. With 4 x 5 ton units you would be safe indeed with the CO2 generators.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hellz yea. I was looking at 3 5 ton mini split 5 zone heat pumps. Use 14 air handlers in the flower room and 1 in veg.

Another question i have that i came up with earlier is what kind of back up generators are people using? I freaked out when i thought about a breaker flipping while im away or power outage. Wouldnt u need an automatic switch on generator? Thats all it would take to kill em all is a non controllable electricity issue.
Also im thinking of changing to 2 dbxxl32 13 gallon systems instead of the 4 smaller ones. Less plants but bigger so easier to manage.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 27, 2019)

Natural gas or propane backup generator with an automatic transfer switch is what you want.

14 air handlers is probably overkill and a lot more costly to install.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 28, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Natural gas or propane backup generator with an automatic transfer switch is what you want.
> 
> 14 air handlers is probably overkill and a lot more costly to install.


You think? The m8ni split comes with 5 on the 5 ton unit


----------



## Renfro (Feb 28, 2019)

I have 4 ton mini's that have one air handler (wall / ceiling mount). Running 15 line sets is a lot of work and more flare fittings to leak. Also more parts to fail.

You might check minisplitwarehouse.com


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 28, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I have 4 ton mini's that have one air handler (wall / ceiling mount). Running 15 line sets is a lot of work and more flare fittings to leak. Also more parts to fail.
> 
> You might check minisplitwarehouse.com


Hey thx bro. I wasnt really even thinking about running all the lines. Lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 28, 2019)

Beer ...when popcorn isn't enough...Good Luck


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 28, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Beer ...when popcorn isn't enough...Good Luck


How many lights are u running? I was wanting mult8ple air handlers to be able to blow between the light and plant area to cool the lights. U say u have only 2 air handlers?


----------



## rob333 (Feb 28, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> How many de 1000 watt gavitas should i run? It calls for at least 32 lights right? How much air conditioning will it require? 15 tons? Or should i run 20 tons ( 4 5ton mini splits) to account for dehumidifier and co2 generator?
> 
> Im trying to open up a medical grow in oklahoma and needing to order up the equipment.
> Also what is the best rez to use with a 5 ton ×ater chiller? For sure need something insulated. What are people using?
> ...


pics of this space so i can get a better idea


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 28, 2019)

Still have to construct the flower room. After viewing cch2o specs my room is going to need to be 24x50. Talk about a bitch to build ugh. Especially when ill be doing most labor. Ill take down that far right back wall and use the corner for 2 of the walls. Use 2x6s to frame the other 2 walls at 10' high 24'x50', run 3 steel posts down the center so i can run a 50ft rafter (or whatever they're called) down the center on top of the posts so i can do 12' 2x6s on each side. Since im not sure u can even buy 24' 2x6s. Lol... I am considering changing to 2 ucdbxxl32 13gallon instead so i can do a 16x60. Still tryin to figure it all out. Inside the room will then be sprayed with insulation and install 3 5ton mini split ac units on the roof of building and run lines down into room. Ugh. Long winded reply i kno. Ceiling is 14ft to the steel cross members


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 28, 2019)

Im starting to worry about a single hydro innovations cool coil in each epicenter being enough to control the temp in the systems. Any have any thoughts on that issue? Defiantly need to have everything in order enviroment controlled push button b4 i put a single plant in there.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 28, 2019)

Sure cant wait until i get to use the whole big area for flower. There is a 12x15 mother room/ clone room. Ill actually veg in the flower room and just switch the lights


----------



## Renfro (Feb 28, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> How many lights are u running? I was wanting mult8ple air handlers to be able to blow between the light and plant area to cool the lights. U say u have only 2 air handlers?


I would use oscillating wall mount fans to move air between the canopy and lights, less AC handlers means less line sets and less condensate drains. Id get the tonnage with maybe 4 air handlers, one on each wall perhaps. But if you do put 14 air handlers in there I wanna see some pics, that would be freaking cool! (no pun intended)


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 1, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I would use oscillating wall mount fans to move air between the canopy and lights, less AC handlers means less line sets and less condensate drains. Id get the tonnage with maybe 4 air handlers, one on each wall perhaps. But if you do put 14 air handlers in there I wanna see some pics, that would be freaking cool! (no pun intended)


Ha right super cool. I just thought that 32 1000 w de would be putting off major heat and i was going to have problems. But i guess if they high enough up shouldnt have to worry about burning the girls?


----------



## Renfro (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah if you have the ceiling height you can run a commercial grid and let the light hit the plants from all angles. Perhaps even mix some 1000W DE CMH in there for a better spectrum, less heat and save some energy. The CMH will add some UV and thats good for resin production.


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 4, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Yeah if you have the ceiling height you can run a commercial grid and let the light hit the plants from all angles. Perhaps even mix some 1000W DE CMH in there for a better spectrum, less heat and save some energy. The CMH will add some UV and thats good for resin production.


What you mean a commercial grid?


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 4, 2019)

So i lost the building i was going to get because i slowplayed to much. Found new building. Only concern is that it has 3phase power. Im clueless as far as that goes. Like will i not be able to have any equipment that are 120v? Fans pumps ect?


----------



## Renfro (Apr 4, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> What you mean a commercial grid?


Just hanging the lights up really high and spaced evenly to achieve the desired wattage per sqft.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 4, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> So i lost the building i was going to get because i slowplayed to much. Found new building. Only concern is that it has 3phase power. Im clueless as far as that goes. Like will i not be able to have any equipment that are 120v? Fans pumps ect?


Three phase power, what voltage?


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 4, 2019)

It should still have 120v and 240v single phase. It may also have a 277 volt lighting circuit. I'm thinking three phase would be more efficient for the big power loads like AC and chillers etc.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 4, 2019)

If it's a 208 three phase you can get 117 from leg to neutral and 208 from leg to leg. Lighting could be run at 208 and small loads on 117.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 4, 2019)

Properly sized ransformers can convert voltages as required. Just hire an electrician.

A 277 volt lighting feed is often a "crazy" leg transformer (480v) and usually is only rated for about 15% of the total service amperage.


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 5, 2019)

Many LED drivers have higher efficiency when powered with the higher AC input voltages, are HID the same?


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 7, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Three phase power, what voltage?


On the meter outside it says 120v-480v


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 7, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Properly sized ransformers can convert voltages as required. Just hire an electrician.
> 
> A 277 volt lighting feed is often a "crazy" leg transformer (480v) and usually is only rated for about 15% of the total service amperage.


Yet the 100watt de lights are 2.7 amps on the 480v 3 phase. But what about the power cord will it be different when buying 480v lights? So my outlets will be different?


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 7, 2019)

The building currently has a breaker box that is 125 amps so i have to have electric company come add an additional 400 amp box.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 7, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Yet the 100watt de lights are 2.7 amps on the 480v 3 phase. But what about the power cord will it be different when buying 480v lights? So my outlets will be different?


Typically 277v or 480v lighting is hardwired, no plug. You will need to consult the electrician.


----------



## Sparky123 (Apr 7, 2019)

You honestly need to hire an electrician. Every question you asked is completely not even close to what you are looking for. You will either burn your place down or kill yourself. Espically at 277/480 v


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 9, 2019)

Listen to the guy named Sparky ^^


----------



## Sparky123 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey I make sparks at work all the time. Difference is I’m not asking questions which make any experienced electrician do a face palm and wait for the news reports to come through


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> You honestly need to hire an electrician. Every question you asked is completely not even close to what you are looking for. You will either burn your place down or kill yourself. Espically at 277/480 v


I wasnt going to do anything myself electrically. Thank you Renfro for giving me the info i needed. The hardwiring of the 277-480v. Im trying to figure cost and without the ballast in my hand i didnt know how power is delivered. Didnt know if i was going to need 24 different outlets wired into the room. I know 480v outlets are expensive asf as well as the plugs. So spaarky my questions are exactly spot on for what i was looking for. I mean would an avg electrician know that a 277-480v growlight is going to be hardwired and not need any outlets? I was needing some info so i could ask electrician the right questions. But thx everyone


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 30, 2019)

Ok! After much runnin around much changing up we have finally signed a 2yr lease on a building to start my medical cannabis grow operation. YAY!!! The flower/veg room is 24X37 so i am going with 3 ucdb32xl systems with 24 slimline de gavitas. To be safe im going to add 20 tons of air conditioning. Dont want to get to mid summer with 105degree temps outside to figure out my ac cant keep up. Everything has been well thought out and well planned. I have been plannin and studying up on the undercurrent system for the past 3yrs waiting for medi canna to pass in my state. Im not going to be one of them guys who (like 2 different people i know) have plants in veg for 5 months trying to get flower set up because they dont know how to plan well to avoid any hold ups. That is main reason im going to veg and flower in the same grow room. Ill have a different room for mothers and clones though. 
Apx 2 weeks and ill be a licensed commercial medical marijuana grower. Cant FUCKING wait! I still have one huge decision to make with the air conditioning though and thats why i have come back to the mostly helpful people on rollitup that i have been a member of since my very first hydro setup back in 2012. Unfourtunatly there are a few unhelpful people here that think they know wtf when really they dont. Or they think they are better growers or smarter or whatever. To all you guys like that please hit the back tab and gtfo of this post. Cuz u blow dick tbh. 
Ok now i have been looking at either getting 2 10 ton commercial downdraft ac units mounted on the roof, which if i decide to get a different building in the future is going to leave me with 2 big ass holes in the roof to deal with. Ugh. Im not going to just leave 15k worth of ac there its comin sith me. Other option is 4 5ton ideal air mega split units. I found them on sale online for under 3grand each without the line sets. Add at most 400 each for lines and we talkin 3100 each so 12400 total. Its recommended to have an hvac guy connect the lines. Not sure how hard they will hit me to do that but surely not the 14k in labor i was quoted to install the 2 10 ton units on the roof. The guy said labor will be as much as the equipment. That they take equipment price and double it to get their total. Like WTF! Really? Soooo my question is do you guys think 4 5ton ideal air mega splits will do the job that 2 10 ton commercial units would do? Appreciate the help and always THX in advance.


----------



## Apalchen (Apr 30, 2019)

In a garden that size I would personally run the larger units. It really sounds like you could use a hand I’m ready just let me know where to go, lol. Not familiar with med laws there do you have a plant count limit? I love dwc and a lot of people kill it in dwc but a lot of people fuck up to. Do you have a good bit of experience with Dwc? Not at all trying to discourage you just curious on why chose dwc? I personally would run tables with rockwool in an op that size. With drippers there is virtually no waste in water and no Rez draining and throwing out old water. I know drain to waste sounds more wasteful but in practice it actually waste less water and nutes. I’ve seen jungle boys comment they don’t get much if any run off on their rockwool setups. If you have plant count limits then by all means rdwc is the way to. 

Good luck on your endeavor, Not gonna lie I’m slightly jealous, just finishing up building my “bigger room” and it’s only 4K watts.


----------



## Apalchen (Apr 30, 2019)

In a garden that size I would personally run the larger units. It really sounds like you could use a hand I’m ready just let me know where to go, lol. Not familiar with med laws there do you have a plant count limit? I love dwc and a lot of people kill it in dwc but a lot of people fuck up to. Do you have a good bit of experience with Dwc? Not at all trying to discourage you just curious on why chose dwc? I personally would run tables with rockwool in an op that size. With drippers there is virtually no waste in water and no Rez draining and throwing out old water. I know drain to waste sounds more wasteful but in practice it actually waste less water and nutes. I’ve seen jungle boys comment they don’t get much if any run off on their rockwool setups. If you have plant count limits then by all means rdwc is the way to. 

Good luck on your endeavor, Not gonna lie I’m slightly jealous, just finishing up building my “bigger room” and it’s only 4K watts.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 2, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> In a garden that size I would personally run the larger units. It really sounds like you could use a hand I’m ready just let me know where to go, lol. Not familiar with med laws there do you have a plant count limit? I love dwc and a lot of people kill it in dwc but a lot of people fuck up to. Do you have a good bit of experience with Dwc? Not at all trying to discourage you just curious on why chose dwc? I personally would run tables with rockwool in an op that size. With drippers there is virtually no waste in water and no Rez draining and throwing out old water. I know drain to waste sounds more wasteful but in practice it actually waste less water and nutes. I’ve seen jungle boys comment they don’t get much if any run off on their rockwool setups. If you have plant count limits then by all means rdwc is the way to.
> 
> Good luck on your endeavor, Not gonna lie I’m slightly jealous, just finishing up building my “bigger room” and it’s only 4K watts.


There is no plant count limit. More plants mean more labor. I plan on running it all single handed. I have no exp with dwc but with aero and ebb and flow. Im not worried i have studyed up plenty to run the uc system. It will be easy with the proper equipment. Im going with a growlink 7 pump smart doser on each system to be able to monitor it from smartphone. The reason im starting to lean toward the 5 ton mega splits is that i was quoted 14k on labor to install 2 10 ton commercial units that cost 14k together. Like really they wanna double the price for install that shouldnt take but 2 or 3 days tops.


----------



## nDanger (May 2, 2019)

What RO water system are you planning on? 750 gallons to do a weekly water change will require some serious tankage!


----------



## bdt1981 (May 5, 2019)

nDanger said:


> What RO water system are you planning on? 750 gallons to do a weekly water change will require some serious tankage!


I was thinking i could get by with water change every 2 weeks minimum with a ro top off and grow link auto dosing system. But yea a hydro logic 1000 gpd with float valve and 3 250 gallon water totes piped together. Do u think the dosers wont allow that long on water change?


----------



## Apalchen (May 6, 2019)

How long are you going to veg in the UC system. I think UC systems are great for people with plant count limits and medical patients. I just don’t see how it is less work at all and having to veg for so long in your flower room cuts your crops per year back. I’m not trying to be discouraging at all I follow 1 or 2 undercurrent commercial gardens on IG. If you got a 60 day stain and veg for 30 days that 90 days in your flower room. So that’s 4 crops a year vs 6 if you just flower in the flower room. I don’t see anyway that your yield would be so much higher on the undercurrent system thatvit could make up for two lost runs per year. Then again cost per crop goes up, electric cost per crop goes up, dumping the Rez every couple weeks waste water and nutrients. 

Again not trying to discourage just making sure you thought of all this as opening a commercial grow your gonna have to compare all the cost and production. Margins are fairly thin so when you look at big commercial facilities look at what they are doing for ideas on how to save money and pump out the most per year.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 7, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> How long are you going to veg in the UC system. I think UC systems are great for people with plant count limits and medical patients. I just don’t see how it is less work at all and having to veg for so long in your flower room cuts your crops per year back. I’m not trying to be discouraging at all I follow 1 or 2 undercurrent commercial gardens on IG. If you got a 60 day stain and veg for 30 days that 90 days in your flower room. So that’s 4 crops a year vs 6 if you just flower in the flower room. I don’t see anyway that your yield would be so much higher on the undercurrent system thatvit could make up for two lost runs per year. Then again cost per crop goes up, electric cost per crop goes up, dumping the Rez every couple weeks waste water and nutrients.
> 
> Again not trying to discourage just making sure you thought of all this as opening a commercial grow your gonna have to compare all the cost and production. Margins are fairly thin so when you look at big commercial facilities look at what they are doing for ideas on how to save money and pump out the most per year.


Veg for 3 weeks in the 8gallon modules. 96 plants to trim up is a lot less than 1000 plants to trim up that is a lot less work. Harvest every 11 to 12 weeks and spend a few hrs a week grooming the plants spend a day changing water every 2 or 3 weeks. 1000 plants would be a full time job. The transplanting alone would take a 40 hr week. Grooming up 1000 plants i dont even want to think about it. I have thought long and hard about what i want to do and the under current is it. 96 plants with a .5 to 1.5 lb yield is enough for me. 4.5 times a year. 
Just curious how big a garden have u had expirence with? Have u ever tried to take care of that many plants? My friends commercial grow has 300 plants. He is a noob and dont know much. It took me like 20hrs to trim up 100 of his plants. The other 200 havent been touched. The lookin a little rough. Only about 40 are in 5gallon pots the rest in gallon. Its a ton of work managing large plant numbers. Thats what im trying to avoid. Maybe if i had the space i would veg in one room and flower in the other. Ummm no would run them both the same. Veg and flower in same place. 3 week veg not so bad.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 7, 2019)

Oh yea i almost forgot. Today we got approved for our commercial license! Super happy about that.


----------



## Apalchen (May 8, 2019)

Congrats on the license. Sounds like you have thought out the dwc and it is what will work best for you. I still disagree on some points 1. A room with 1000 plants vs a room of equal size with 100 plants I don’t see how it would be much different defoliating as you would have roughly the same plant mass right? Most Everyone shooting for an even canopy and the canopy size doesn’t change based on number of plants it just requires longer veg for bigger plants. 
2. Transplanting while it might be time consuming(would be fairly easy in rock wool) saves a ton of room and makes for quicker turn around. 
3. 96 one lb plants is a full time job or more. 
You can get laborers since your legal if you got another job or something that keeps you from being there full time. You don’t even have to have full time laborers just a a few that comes to defoliate and trim.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 17, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Congrats on the license. Sounds like you have thought out the dwc and it is what will work best for you. I still disagree on some points 1. A room with 1000 plants vs a room of equal size with 100 plants I don’t see how it would be much different defoliating as you would have roughly the same plant mass right? Most Everyone shooting for an even canopy and the canopy size doesn’t change based on number of plants it just requires longer veg for bigger plants.
> 2. Transplanting while it might be time consuming(would be fairly easy in rock wool) saves a ton of room and makes for quicker turn around.
> 3. 96 one lb plants is a full time job or more.
> You can get laborers since your legal if you got another job or something that keeps you from being there full time. You don’t even have to have full time laborers just a a few that comes to defoliate and trim.


wont have money to pay people. Funds are getting thin. Couldnt trust people enough to know what they're doing. Would need seasoned growers tbh. Most of those have grow rooms. If u want it done right got to do yourself right. 
I still disagree on the 1000 plants being same labor wise as 100 lol. Even if they are lots bigger. Rooted cuttings go into the uc 8gal modules and veg for 3 weeks then flip. Pull .5 -1.25#s each. Rooted cuttings flipped straight into flower in a flood or drip system u get .75 to 1.5 zips ish. Not to mention u got to veg the mothers forever to come up with 1000 good cuttings. Or spend a ton on seeds then got to worry bout a room for the moms. Ill be selecting 6 strains to keep as mothers. Maybe a few more from the freebies i get with order depending on what they are. My moms are going to be chillin under 3 to 6 4ft t5s is all. But hey my friend we bout to find out just how much work im gettin myself into. Lol. Ill give starting a journal another try once my equipment lands in my building. From bare room to completed setup thru it all.

Cool deal is my friend that i help out at his grow room is going to give me 128 cuts for free so i can start right away and not have to wait on my selections to reach size enough to cut from. They will have about 9 weeks to grow before i take a single cut while others are flowering out. 2 weeks b4 harvest ill fill my 2 64 site ez cloners up once i harvest have lil help serializing the systems and put the best 96 in within a week from chop day.


----------



## nDanger (May 22, 2019)

First, congrats on getting your license and building! Now just another $500 to the OBNDD and you'll be good to go. (Warning: the OBNDD isn't nearly as fast on approvals, so give it a few weeks!)
Believe me when I tell you no one here wants to see you lose a bunch of money. I'm a grower in OK too, but I don't think of you as competition. With 3000 licenses out there, some folks are going to get their finances messed up, others will quit when they find out it's not so easy and still others will grow crap that no one wants.
Second, there's a few things about your project that have been bugging the hell out of me. The uc32xl consists of modules (mods) 2 feet wide with an aisle 4 feet wide. Three of them would look like
aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle 
4 + 2 + 4 + 2  + 4 + 2 + 4 + 2 + 4 + 2 + 4 + 2 + 4 = 40 feet
THEY WON'T FIT IN A 37 FOOT ROOM! ( Sorry for yelling, but it's been driving me nuts!!!)
The plants will stick out into those 4 foot aisles 1 foot on each side, leaving 2 feet clear, so barely shoulder width. Rolling a shop vac through there, or dragging trash bags when cleaning up the undergrowth would be a real chore, but with 3 foot aisles (leaving just room for your head!) it'll be a nightmare.
But hey, I figured out a solution to my objections that will both save you some money, make your work easier and even increase production!
Since you have some extra room width-wise, only get 2 uc32's, add 2 expansion kits to them to make them uc40's.
Now you've got room to put in an expanded uc16 (a uc20) with 2 site lids for vegging. This would let you stagger crops, pulling 40 plants almost every month. Realistically, you could get 5 crops from each 40 since they have some veg time in the uc20. That gives you 400 plants a year versus the (4x96) 384 plants doing it your way. It will even out the work load with smaller harvests more often, reduce the drying and curing space required, less nutes and water, and you'll keep the room cleaner, ensuring healthier, happier plants!
The uc20 will use a smaller chiller ($) and you could even stick up some crappy Viparspectre led's or something over it and cut down on electric and A/C costs.
Anyway, Got that off my chest!
Good Luck!!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 25, 2019)

Have you thought of putting some Quantum strips or boards together to supplement half of the lighting requirement? Save a lot on your bills. All those open faced gavitas might get pretty hot. I dunno how cold your winter season is.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 25, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Have you thought of putting some Quantum strips or boards together to supplement half of the lighting requirement? Save a lot on your bills. All those open faced gavitas might get pretty hot. I dunno how cold your winter season is.


Thats probably not even legal, is it? The fire commission calls the labor board are you are fucked.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 25, 2019)

Riiiight. Wasn't thinking at all.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 27, 2019)

nDanger said:


> First, congrats on getting your license and building! Now just another $500 to the OBNDD and you'll be good to go. (Warning: the OBNDD isn't nearly as fast on approvals, so give it a few weeks!)
> Believe me when I tell you no one here wants to see you lose a bunch of money. I'm a grower in OK too, but I don't think of you as competition. With 3000 licenses out there, some folks are going to get their finances messed up, others will quit when they find out it's not so easy and still others will grow crap that no one wants.
> Second, there's a few things about your project that have been bugging the hell out of me. The uc32xl consists of modules (mods) 2 feet wide with an aisle 4 feet wide. Three of them would look like
> aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle
> ...


3 of those systems should actually fit pretty good when i caculated it. The systems are 9.42 ft wide. Starting 1.5 ft from the south wall and leaving 2 ft between each system should be enough with almost 3 ft left over. I really am going to avoid vegging in a different space. Especially since i dont have any space for that and because thats a lot more equipment that i cant afford right now. Im not exactly positive but seems like pulling a rootball out of a module and putting it in another would stress it somewhat. Idk maybe not but it cant be good for it. I appreciate the advice tho. Tbh i havent even considered the add on kit. Seems like it would be more difficult to cool once you go past 8 modules. Not exactly how many times per hr the water circulated thru the system but i read about someone having problems keeping nutes cool enough using 1 hydro innovations cool coil in a system. If it was the 20 ft coil he would have been maxed out at 1ft cooling 12.5 gallons of water. I am going with 1/2" 50 ft stainless wort chillers. I am also going to use only 1 1.5 hp chiller to cool all 3 systems using a 275 gal chiller res and a manifold and return manifold for the 3 wort chillers. 
Last i checked there were just over 2000 grower licenses givin out in oklahoma. With an estimated 30 to 50% in operation. I am curious to see how many will be left after 2yrs. Its definatly not as easy as it may seem to grow large amounts of good weed. I bet every inexpirenced grower who starts a grow without experts helping them undre shoots the needed ac by close to half. Least my friend that has a grow did. I went away for 5 months and wasnt around to give him any advice and his ac guy didnt know what he was talking about... Anyway im off to my building to remove the rest of this wall in my grow area. Assholes used 10000 screws on the sheetrock and 5000 screws and 5000 nails on the wood work so its a real pain in my ass. Lol.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 27, 2019)

nDanger said:


> First, congrats on getting your license and building! Now just another $500 to the OBNDD and you'll be good to go. (Warning: the OBNDD isn't nearly as fast on approvals, so give it a few weeks!)
> Believe me when I tell you no one here wants to see you lose a bunch of money. I'm a grower in OK too, but I don't think of you as competition. With 3000 licenses out there, some folks are going to get their finances messed up, others will quit when they find out it's not so easy and still others will grow crap that no one wants.
> Second, there's a few things about your project that have been bugging the hell out of me. The uc32xl consists of modules (mods) 2 feet wide with an aisle 4 feet wide. Three of them would look like
> aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle + mod + aisle
> ...


I think you are off a little on your measurments being 4ft aisles. But get yhis i have saw 2 different 32xl system layouts. I think the older one is discontinued but not positive. With 25" plant centers it makes it 3 ft wide for 2 modules. Tho older design had a 3ft center aisle. The design on growgeneration.com shows 4 rows all evenly spaced. Not sure which layout is correct. That bit has me confused. But the dimensions on cch2o are 9.42'x18.33'. The pic there shows the layout with the bigger center aisle. Idk for sure which is right but ill figure it out no matter.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 27, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Have you thought of putting some Quantum strips or boards together to supplement half of the lighting requirement? Save a lot on your bills. All those open faced gavitas might get pretty hot. I dunno how cold your winter season is.


What do u mean how cold our winter season is? Wouldnt summer be when heat would be an issue?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 27, 2019)

Well, some people need the heat in winter. I can't get my room warm enough with just leds. I don't even need ac in summer.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 27, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Well, some people need the heat in winter. I can't get my room warm enough with just leds. I don't even need ac in summer.


Dam no ac in the summer? Them led pullin any weight? Small gro?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 28, 2019)

Yeah 2# per 800w over 9x6x8. 4 Rdwc and coco dtw. 8 to 10 plant runs


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 28, 2019)

I would just insulate pvc and run to each bucket up top, use one chiller per isle. You are going to have a bitch of a time keeping your shit from tangling and clogging. I have only a 4 site and as soon as my roots fill up I need to adjust my top fill and my water level changes with flow rate. Not enough room and your shits overflowing mid loop because gravity only works so hard.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 28, 2019)

Higher the flow rate means roots from 3 plants down are in my bucket here. And that's the only bitch of Rdwc.


----------



## Axion42 (May 28, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Higher the flow rate means roots from 3 plants down are in my bucket here. And that's the only bitch of Rdwc.


What size are your return lines?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 28, 2019)

Not big enough lol. 1.5 inch pvc. As big as I wanted to go with uni seals on round 5 gallons.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 28, 2019)

Those slucket style bottom feeding systems are interesting. Big pvc up top to drain back


----------



## bdt1981 (May 28, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Higher the flow rate means roots from 3 plants down are in my bucket here. And that's the only bitch of Rdwc.


Have you tried root pruning. I read a bit about that being good for the uc system. How big are your buckets?


----------



## bdt1981 (May 28, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Have you tried root pruning. I read a bit about that being good for the uc system. How big are your buckets?


Ahhh nm i see 5 gal round buckets


----------



## bdt1981 (May 28, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I would just insulate pvc and run to each bucket up top, use one chiller per isle. You are going to have a bitch of a time keeping your shit from tangling and clogging. I have only a 4 site and as soon as my roots fill up I need to adjust my top fill and my water level changes with flow rate. Not enough room and your shits overflowing mid loop because gravity only works so hard.


1 chiller per isle? You dont think 50' of half inch stainless chiller coil will work in cooling the systems?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 29, 2019)

I haven't worked with chiller coil before. But with all them gavitas I just want to say no lol.


----------



## nDanger (May 30, 2019)

From the OMMA's facebook page. (You should follow them. They post updates to the rules here.)

As of Monday, May 13:

121,322 patient, 1,958 caregiver and 5,420 business applications received. 128,700 total.

115,002 patient, 1,554 caregiver, 2,890 grower, 1,468 dispensary, 802 processor applications approved. 120,248 total.
Growers are up 70 from the week before, so add 140 to this number...


----------



## bdt1981 (May 30, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I haven't worked with chiller coil before. But with all them gavitas I just want to say no lol.


With all them gavitas all you need is enough ac to eliminate the heat they produce right? Once you eliminate the heat your equipment produces then you just need ac to cool the room right? So now that the gavitas are eliminated from the equation do u not think a coil will cool the systems? According to hydro innovations i believe it was where i read, or maybe current culture it takes 1ft of 3/8 stainless steele coil to cool 12.5ft of nutrient. So i would think that if i more than double their suggestion i should be good. I have used around 7 ft of coil each to cool 2 50 gallon res and 3 ice box exchangers off of 3 1000 watt xxxl hoods and only used a 1hp chiller with a 30 gallon chiller res. Lights on res started 63 and ended 71. Cold water absorbs a lot of heat. Ill give the 3 50ft stainless coils a try with a 1.5hp chiller and a 275 gal res. If it dosent keep me good ill adjust chiller size. Ill not run the nutrient thru a chiller unless i absolutely have to. Which i dont think i will have to besides its not recommended to run nutes thru a chiller. You would be surprised how well a coil cools nutrient.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 30, 2019)

nDanger said:


> From the OMMA's facebook page. (You should follow them. They post updates to the rules here.)
> 
> As of Monday, May 13:
> 
> ...


an estimated 30 to 50% of growers are actually up and running.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 30, 2019)

nDanger said:


> From the OMMA's facebook page. (You should follow them. They post updates to the rules here.)
> 
> As of Monday, May 13:
> 
> ...


And the product they are putting out there wont be hard to compete with. Everyone growing the same strains. All the strains everyone hears about. Some actually are a joke. Lol. I know a few people that work at or run dispensaries andeach tells me that they are in need of quality growers. A grower i talked with was saying he gets multiple calls daily from dispensaries wanting to see some product. How many of the 3k growers do you think actually know what they are doing? I know 2 growers personally that have been licensed since november and have yet to pull a harvest. They are both about 30 days from their first one. Growing on a big scale takes more than most people think. Im bet half the 3k people who are licensed wont get a 2nd yearly license. Idk tho only time will tell.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 30, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I haven't worked with chiller coil before. But with all them gavitas I just want to say no lol.


Tbh my friend has 8 gavitas running and i think that my old 1000 watt se in a magnum xxxl hood was hotter and that is with the ballast in a different room.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 2, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> With all them gavitas all you need is enough ac to eliminate the heat they produce right? Once you eliminate the heat your equipment produces then you just need ac to cool the room right? So now that the gavitas are eliminated from the equation do u not think a coil will cool the systems? According to hydro innovations i believe it was where i read, or maybe current culture it takes 1ft of 3/8 stainless steele coil to cool 12.5ft of nutrient. So i would think that if i more than double their suggestion i should be good. I have used around 7 ft of coil each to cool 2 50 gallon res and 3 ice box exchangers off of 3 1000 watt xxxl hoods and only used a 1hp chiller with a 30 gallon chiller res. Lights on res started 63 and ended 71. Cold water absorbs a lot of heat. Ill give the 3 50ft stainless coils a try with a 1.5hp chiller and a 275 gal res. If it dosent keep me good ill adjust chiller size. Ill not run the nutrient thru a chiller unless i absolutely have to. Which i dont think i will have to besides its not recommended to run nutes thru a chiller. You would be surprised how well a coil cools nutrient.


do you mean put a coil in a box freezer unit?


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 3, 2019)

No i mean pump 275 gal of water thru a water chiller to about 58 degrees then run a manifold out of that chilled water with 1/2 black tubing into 3 50' 1/2 inch wort chillers and then into a return manifold that goes back to the chiller. Have the wort chiller in the epicenter of each system. Its said that 1 ft of 3/8 coil will cool about 12.5 gallons.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 5, 2019)

why would you put a chiller around a wort chiller? just use one chiller? cooling water to cool water in another system is easily bypassed by just using one chiller per row. you are going to need the dedicated cool in each leg. this whole wort chiller thing seems like a fuckery of failure. for real.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 5, 2019)

do you even have any experience running dwc this big? because you seem like you are biting off more than you can chew. ive never soon anyone run dwc this big just soil. for a reason. the amount of water you will use is fucking crazy. I do trust you will have automatic PH adjusters that will be set to delay like 30 fucking minutes because each adjustment you do will take an hour to mix in. your solution is going to be warm 5 buckets down in that room. and keeping a wort chiller bucket cool enough to chill 3 legs of coil for your legs will have to be SUB ZERO to offset the heat of 3 legs. back to the drawing board and dont waste money man. K.I.S.S.


----------



## Apalchen (Jun 5, 2019)

I’d shoot myself in the face before running a soil operation that big. Lol I hate dirt. I would imagine he has done the research on the chilling. But if for some reason the OP does need more info on chiller I think current culture can tell him the specifics. They seem to be big on customer secvice. I honestly questioned his reasoning for doing rdwc in the first place but he seems to have valid reasons and the experience required to up keep them. That being said I feel the most economical way to run a commercial operation is drain to waste with Rockwood cubes or prefilled riococo bags. I do coco myself atm and if I had to scale up there is no way I would be able to do all the work myself. That’s why I say prefilled coco bags or Rockwood would be best. But man these Rdwc systems can put out some fire herb and as long as you can keep on top of them they do have some of the fastest growth rates I’ve seen.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 5, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> why would you put a chiller around a wort chiller? just use one chiller? cooling water to cool water in another system is easily bypassed by just using one chiller per row. you are going to need the dedicated cool in each leg. this whole wort chiller thing seems like a fuckery of failure. for real.


Chiller around a wort chiller? U misunderstand i guess. Run chilled water thru the wort chiller. Use the water that you chill with your chiller to cool the systems. Have you not ever heard of water cooled grow rooms?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 5, 2019)

I was confused on which side of the coil would be cooling lol. I see now. me bad lol


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 5, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> do you even have any experience running dwc this big? because you seem like you are biting off more than you can chew. ive never soon anyone run dwc this big just soil. for a reason. the amount of water you will use is fucking crazy. I do trust you will have automatic PH adjusters that will be set to delay like 30 fucking minutes because each adjustment you do will take an hour to mix in. your solution is going to be warm 5 buckets down in that room. and keeping a wort chiller bucket cool enough to chill 3 legs of coil for your legs will have to be SUB ZERO to offset the heat of 3 legs. back to the drawing board and dont waste money man. K.I.S.S.


I disagree. Will soon find out. Biting off more than i can chew? Not hardly i was at first planning on running 4 systems. If i have to replace 1 chiller with 3 smaller ones then that is an easy fix. I wont put plants in until i have tested the room anyway. But check out this link. Not like i made this up. https://surna.com/how-to-effectively-cool-your-nutrient-solution/


Purpsmagurps said:


> do you even have any experience running dwc this big? because you seem like you are biting off more than you can chew. ive never soon anyone run dwc this big just soil. for a reason. the amount of water you will use is fucking crazy. I do trust you will have automatic PH adjusters that will be set to delay like 30 fucking minutes because each adjustment you do will take an hour to mix in. your solution is going to be warm 5 buckets down in that room. and keeping a wort chiller bucket cool enough to chill 3 legs of coil for your legs will have to be SUB ZERO to offset the heat of 3 legs. back to the drawing board and dont waste money man. K.I.S.S.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 5, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I was confused on which side of the coil would be cooling lol. I see now. me bad lol


i put a link where i got the idea. I have water cooled a grow room but not this much water. Water is really good at removing heat. Like i said if it dosent do the job then its an easy fix by adding 3 smaller chillers. I expect it to work tho.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> I’d shoot myself in the face before running a soil operation that big. Lol I hate dirt. I would imagine he has done the research on the chilling. But if for some reason the OP does need more info on chiller I think current culture can tell him the specifics. They seem to be big on customer secvice. I honestly questioned his reasoning for doing rdwc in the first place but he seems to have valid reasons and the experience required to up keep them. That being said I feel the most economical way to run a commercial operation is drain to waste with Rockwood cubes or prefilled riococo bags. I do coco myself atm and if I had to scale up there is no way I would be able to do all the work myself. That’s why I say prefilled coco bags or Rockwood would be best. But man these Rdwc systems can put out some fire herb and as long as you can keep on top of them they do have some of the fastest growth rates I’ve seen.


I have been digging the under current systems since about 2012. Since then i Have done a ton of research planning for this day using these systems. Waiting knowing my state would pass soon. My wife talked me into hanging it up and selling all my gear so i wouldnt chance getting caught illegal. I stopped actively growing but never stopper studying and researching. Gives me butterflies just thinking about it. 
Rockwool can get expensive as well as drain to waste i imagine. Then setting up a watering system would be a pain in the ass as well.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> do you even have any experience running dwc this big? because you seem like you are biting off more than you can chew. ive never soon anyone run dwc this big just soil. for a reason. the amount of water you will use is fucking crazy. I do trust you will have automatic PH adjusters that will be set to delay like 30 fucking minutes because each adjustment you do will take an hour to mix in. your solution is going to be warm 5 buckets down in that room. and keeping a wort chiller bucket cool enough to chill 3 legs of coil for your legs will have to be SUB ZERO to offset the heat of 3 legs. back to the drawing board and dont waste money man. K.I.S.S.


Of course ill have ph dosing systems. And u said it would take hrs to get the ph adjuster throughout the system but the water recurculates thru the system almost 8 times per hr.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

32 site at 
$4,652.06 - $6,389.96 LOL. 

DIY bro. l 32 5 gallon buckets cost like 3 dollars each. you really gonna shell out 12 grand for 3 systems that you can build for 600 each? mmmmmhmmmm?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

drawing board dude


----------



## Apalchen (Jun 6, 2019)

Rdwc is very technical systems, anyone I’ve ever seen build there own are always tinkering and trying to change things between runs. The CC systems take out all the guess work and they also use better containers and bigger pipe than most home made systems. 

I still have the believe that rock wool drain to waste is cheaper. But we already discussed why your doing rdwc and I get it. Not what I would choose but I get it. Drain to waste sounds like it requires more water but you really don’t need much run off at all. Jungles boys claim they don’t even get run off on most the waterings. So pretty much all the water gets used where as in a recirculating system you have to dump water and nutes down the drain after a week or two. I didn’t understand it either as I figured ebb and flow would use less water since it recirculates but plants are gonna drink about the same amount anyways and instead of just small amounts of run off you have to dump the whole Rez.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> 32 site at
> $4,652.06 - $6,389.96 LOL.
> 
> DIY bro. l 32 5 gallon buckets cost like 3 dollars each. you really gonna shell out 12 grand for 3 systems that you can build for 600 each? mmmmmhmmmm?


That would be a very bad move to diy a 32 site uc system. No possible way would a diy be 1/3 as good as buying one. Not to mention the giant pain in the ass it would be even trying to build one let alone 3. No way no how. Some diy guys like to say they can build one that works as good as current cultures but they are sadly mistaken. The plastic the buckets and lids are made out of will be nearly impossible to duplicate with just buckets off a shelf. They will for sure leak light and probably water at first. I think i was quoted 3800 each on my equipment list from growgeneration. What kind of amature would i look like in a legal medical grow with some diy bs? No thank you there. The only diy im doing is stands for the 146# ceiling mounted air handler to mount to since my ceiling is 14ft high. I have an idea for the right height stand out of 2x6s that will be better for me.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> drawing board dude


ime.i would give a 4-6 maybe even up to 16 site a try if i was growing at home but not in a legal commercial grow.


----------



## Apalchen (Jun 6, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> That would be a very bad move to diy a 32 site uc system. No possible way would a diy be 1/3 as good as buying one. Not to mention the giant pain in the ass it would be even trying to build one let alone 3. No way no how. Some diy guys like to say they can build one that works as good as current cultures but they are sadly mistaken. The plastic the buckets and lids are made out of will be nearly impossible to duplicate with just buckets off a shelf. They will for sure leak light and probably water at first. I think i was quoted 3800 each on my equipment list from growgeneration. What kind of amature would i look like in a legal medical grow with some diy bs? No thank you there. The only diy im doing is stands for the 146# ceiling mounted air handler to mount to since my ceiling is 14ft high. I have an idea for the right height stand out of 2x6s that will be better for me.


Air handler? I thought you went with the mini splits?


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 6, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> 32 site at
> $4,652.06 - $6,389.96 LOL.
> 
> DIY bro. l 32 5 gallon buckets cost like 3 dollars each. you really gonna shell out 12 grand for 3 systems that you can build for 600 each? mmmmmhmmmm?


What about labor? My time isn't free you could still build it cheaper than buying but it's probably a couple thousand in labor for each system


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> That would be a very bad move to diy a 32 site uc system. No possible way would a diy be 1/3 as good as buying one. Not to mention the giant pain in the ass it would be even trying to build one let alone 3. No way no how. Some diy guys like to say they can build one that works as good as current cultures but they are sadly mistaken. The plastic the buckets and lids are made out of will be nearly impossible to duplicate with just buckets off a shelf. They will for sure leak light and probably water at first. I think i was quoted 3800 each on my equipment list from growgeneration. What kind of amature would i look like in a legal medical grow with some diy bs? No thank you there. The only diy im doing is stands for the 146# ceiling mounted air handler to mount to since my ceiling is 14ft high. I have an idea for the right height stand out of 2x6s that will be better for me.


its gravity controlled, it has no engineering to it. I can build a 32 site with EVEN FLOW in a day. period. uni seals are fool proof as long as you sand, I understand not wanting to do the work. but 2600 dollars for a days worth of work is horseshit. what are you doing? cast molding pvc pipes yourself? how is a pvc pipe cut to even proportions rocket science? its easy to keep a symmetrical feed thats even on the ground. my 5 gallon black buckets look just the same as your rounded rectangular buckets except I get to go to fucking mexico with the extra money I saved. lol. pay what you want but that shits easy work.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

bucket made of snake oil resin


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

I can beat it with non bulk internet pricing.
100 bucks for 32 black 5 gallon buckets
174.72 for 64 -2 inch uni seals
60 bucks for 36- 6 inch net pots
$161.50 EcoPlus Commercial Air 7 - 200 Watt Single Outlet 3566 GPH
30 dollars for 32 airstones on ebay (40mm disks)
25 dollars for 30 feet of 2 inch pvc.
whatever water pump is less than 100 bucks

I'll even give you the benefit of the doubt and round up to a grand for cost and itll still beat that 3 grand estimate by 2k.
catch my drift?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

their shit is put together with duct clamps and rubber. LOL


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

lets just break it down this way. each plant you grow in dwc is going to take up a 3x3 square space 6 of those on the 20 ft wall, and 12 down the 40 foot wall. you only got density for 2 systems IF you dont have room for anything else in there like walking. so how "professional" do you want to look?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

I take it you will be growing one strain at a time from seed with no mom area?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

fucking 4 systems in there lol. you trolllin huh?


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Air handler? I thought you went with the mini splits?


The mega split comes with this. Cool little touch screen thermostat to


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> its gravity controlled, it has no engineering to it. I can build a 32 site with EVEN FLOW in a day. period. uni seals are fool proof as long as you sand, I understand not wanting to do the work. but 2600 dollars for a days worth of work is horseshit. what are you doing? cast molding pvc pipes yourself? how is a pvc pipe cut to even proportions rocket science? its easy to keep a symmetrical feed thats even on the ground. my 5 gallon black buckets look just the same as your rounded rectangular buckets except I get to go to fucking mexico with the extra money I saved. lol. pay what you want but that shits easy work.


That is the response all the other diy guys would say. Lol. Wtf is gravity fed in the uc? Its actually powered with a inline danner mag pump. 
Mexico with the extra money huh? Well my funds arent hurting like that. I have no problem spending 35k on equipment for a professional grow room that is going to get minimum 2#s per light up to possibly 6#s. See thats 48 on low end times lets lowball at 2k each wow 96grand every 11 weeks and only 35k initially on equipment. But to think i could have spent 31400 and saved 3400 bucks if i wanted to build it myself. But then i would look like a fool that the state would prob shut down because the plastic home depot bucket dosent have a food safe stamp on it. Lol. Naaaa as difficult a decision it is ill just spend the extra 3400 and be professional about it. Plus cch2o customer support comes with the new systems.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I can beat it with non bulk internet pricing.
> 100 bucks for 32 black 5 gallon buckets
> 174.72 for 64 -2 inch uni seals
> 60 bucks for 36- 6 inch net pots
> ...


Your drift is non existant. Your talking 9grand at your numbers on something that is going to pull 400grand in a yr. Im taking this grow serious. Your 5 gal buckets will allow about 1.5 weeks veg tops. Gl with the seal on the round bucket as well as the perfectly alligned holes you will be punching. All 96 of them. Its retarded to even consider building it. Oops forgot this is coming from the guy who thought the wort chiller was in a freezer box. That makes you now invalidated as a grower. Well imho anyway.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> their shit is put together with duct clamps and rubber. LOL[/QUO
> U have no clue what you are talking about. Shhhhh. Ever been to the cch2o.com site. Check it out and learn what is what before making inaccurate claims.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I take it you will be growing one strain at a time from seed with no mom area?


I have mom area and plenty of other small rooms just nothing big enough for commercial grow. Here is a drawing to scale i had to draw up in order to apply for building permit.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> lets just break it down this way. each plant you grow in dwc is going to take up a 3x3 square space 6 of those on the 20 ft wall, and 12 down the 40 foot wall. you only got density for 2 systems IF you dont have room for anything else in there like walking. so how "professional" do you want to look?


Cch2o says 12x20 for the 32 site xl system. That is plenty walking space. The system measures 9'4"x18'5". Im starting to believe you're trying to sound so retarded for the fun of it.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jun 6, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> How many de 1000 watt gavitas should i run? It calls for at least 32 lights right? How much air conditioning will it require? 15 tons? Or should i run 20 tons ( 4 5ton mini splits) to account for dehumidifier and co2 generator?
> 
> Im trying to open up a medical grow in oklahoma and needing to order up the equipment.
> Also what is the best rez to use with a 5 ton ×ater chiller? For sure need something insulated. What are people using?
> ...


if you gotta ask all the questions I’d step back from the dwc and try drain to waste or flood n drain as you don’t have an understanding of what you need to do and that’s too large of a scale to learn. Dwc is unforgiving for new growers. 

6000btu per 1000 watts of light is the rule of thumb for sizing ac. Looking into central ac for rooms that large as mini splits don’t move enough air.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> if you gotta ask all the questions I’d step back from the dwc and try drain to waste or flood n drain as you don’t have an understanding of what you need to do and that’s too large of a scale to learn. Dwc is unforgiving for new growers.
> 
> 6000btu per 1000 watts of light is the rule of thumb for sizing ac. Looking into central ac for rooms that large as mini splits don’t move enough air.


Incorrect sir. I am not asking questions anymore. I wanted others opinions and got them. 4000 btu per 1000 watt de gavita. Im going with the mega splits i have already purchased. Designed specifically for indoor growing. Idk what makes you think i dont have an understanding of what i need to do but i appreciate the concern. Gavitas run cooler with the ballast attached than a se 1000 in an air cooled hood. Unreal how cool the actual ballast is while running. Gavita themself says 4000 btu and i see 8 gavitas in a room everyday with 180pint dehu and a 5 ton is keeping at push button control.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

That is the room


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jun 6, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Incorrect sir. I am not asking questions anymore. I wanted others opinions and got them. 4000 btu per 1000 watt de gavita. Im going with the mega splits i have already purchased. Designed specifically for indoor growing. Idk what makes you think i dont have an understanding of what i need to do but i appreciate the concern. Gavitas run cooler with the ballast attached than a se 1000 in an air cooled hood. Unreal how cool the actual ballast is while running. Gavita themself says 4000 btu and i see 8 gavitas in a room everyday with 180pint dehu and a 5 ton is keeping at push button control.


You realize 8 gavitas and a 5 ton ac is 7500 btu per light correct? No were near your stated 4000...


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

lol you obviously grow shit weak ass dwc plants to not hit that size dude


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jun 6, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> That is the room


Do those cords hanging in that cluster fuck not bother you?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

what makes you think you will be able to walk in between the plants when it gets going? the density of the 32 site is way too compact. I've searched the internet far and wide and nowhere have I seen one even set up and running.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 6, 2019)

dont forget about spending money on failing dwc that size a couple times first those bills might get you.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 7, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> 6lbs per light? did I read that wrong?


Is it not possible to hit 1.5lbs per site with 8gal uc buckets? Someone on instagramcch2o said he hit 22oz per site. But idk tbh. 4 is possible for sure.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 7, 2019)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> You realize 8 gavitas and a 5 ton ac is 7500 btu per light correct? No were near your stated 4000...[/QUOTE yes and ill be using 4 tons per 8 lights. But gavita says to account 4000 btu per 1000 watt light.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 7, 2019)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Do those cords hanging in that cluster fuck not bother you?


For sure bothers the hell out of me. But thats more work than im willing to do for a grow that isnt my own. That is my bosses grow that i had to rescue from certian failure. They pretty lazy around there.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 7, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> what makes you think you will be able to walk in between the plants when it gets going? the density of the 32 site is way too compact. I've searched the internet far and wide and nowhere have I seen one even set up and running.


Well then mine shall be the first one u see set up. But x 3


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 7, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Is it not possible to hit 1.5lbs per site with 8gal uc buckets? Someone on instagramcch2o said he hit 22oz per site. But idk tbh. 4 is possible for sure.


you are only hitting a qp per plant at that spacing


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 7, 2019)

a 1.5 pound dwc plant is well over a 4x4 area. lol. CLUSTER FUCK


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 7, 2019)

you really have no idea how much money your are going to tank for nothing lolololol . id hate to see ANOTHER PERSON SPEND THEIR ENTIRE LIFE SAVINGS TO FAIL but i guess here we go again!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 7, 2019)

when you expect a pound per plant and overestimate by 3/4 of a pound because it doesnt matter how many gavitas you hang in there the plants will be so close together they wont even SEE IT SHADED BY OTHER PLANTS. when your return is 1/4 of what it should be or not at all if your shit overflows mid run because lets be honest. you arent going to be able to lift each plant individually once grown into the screens. you will clog, overflow, and all 32 plants will die. FAIL FAIL FIRE RED FLAG STOP WHAT YOU ARE DOING


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 7, 2019)

dont say we didnt tell you so bro.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> dont forget about spending money on failing dwc that size a couple times first those bills might get you.







Looks like a big one there


Purpsmagurps said:


> you really have no idea how much money your are going to tank for nothing lolololol . id hate to see ANOTHER PERSON SPEND THEIR ENTIRE LIFE SAVINGS TO FAIL but i guess here we go again!


Not my life savings bro. You may fail at it. But not i. Thx for the positive vibes tho man. You're cool asf! Oh hold up a second you have been invalidated when it comes to growing weed. Lol.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Yeah but the plants need the space (square area) to achieve that number. 3# is doable per light but I have yet to hear of 4#


Was just throwin some troll numbers to see if i could get that other guy to BLA BLA BLA! lol. I figure the system comes with .5# per site. I told my investor 2# minimum per light.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> a 1.5 pound dwc plant is well over a 4x4 area. lol. CLUSTER FUCK


That is where canopy managment plays into things. Ill prune to eliminate any lower popcorn bs and keep all the main colas that compete for the best light. 
Do me a favor and keep your negativity to yourself. Unless your lame ass has no life and this is how you seek entertainment. 
Ur little gut bucket wanna be system with the 1.25" pvc piping probably does get clogged. See why im buying my system instead of building it. Lol. No you dont because u are a fool no doubt about it.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> dont say we didnt tell you so bro.


We? You got a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Awesome i didnt know there was an ignore tab. Lol. SILENCE.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 8, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Is it not possible to hit 1.5lbs per site with 8gal uc buckets? Someone on instagramcch2o said he hit 22oz per site. But idk tbh. 4 is possible for sure.


I hope this is a troll post you will be lucky to get 2# per light your investor is going to be pissed when you get the first grow done.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

1 thing is for certian. I had to rethink cooling the systems nutes. Im thinking ill just add 


Ryante55 said:


> I hope this is a troll post you will be lucky to get 2# per light your investor is going to be pissed when you get the first grow done.


You dont think 2#s per light? Thx for the input.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 8, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> 1 thing is for certian. I had to rethink cooling the systems nutes. Im thinking ill just add
> 
> You dont think 2#s per light? Thx for the input.


I think you can hit that but saying it's the minimum that's just rediculous. You will never hit 4# per light I guarantee that.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> I hope this is a troll post you will be lucky to get 2# per light your investor is going to be pissed when you get the first grow done.


The good thing is it is my father in law so he wont be to pissed. Ill be pissed tho no doubt. I really dont think ill have a problem pulling 2. If i do it will be a lesson learned i guess.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 8, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Looks like a big one there
> 
> Not my life savings bro. You may fail at it. But not i. Thx for the positive vibes tho man. You're cool asf! Oh hold up a second you have been invalidated when it comes to growing weed. Lol.


That video is hitting maybe half the numbers you want for yourself you really think you can do that?


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 8, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> The good thing is it is my father in law so he wont be to pissed. Ill be pissed tho no doubt. I really dont think ill have a problem pulling 2. If i do it will be a lesson learned i guess.


I've heard several people say that I've never seen it work out for them I really hope it works out for you mixing business with family can get messy.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> I think you can hit that but saying it's the minimum that's just rediculous. You will never hit 4# per light I guarantee that.


My honest guess was .75 per site on a good day.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> That video is hitting maybe half the numbers you want for yourself you really think you can do that?


You think those plants arent a pound each?


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 8, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> You think those plants arent a pound each?


They might be close assuming the lower buds are fat because the vertical light setup. But there's at least 1 light per plant so that 1# per light which is 1/4 of what you want to get.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> I've heard several people say that I've never seen it work out for them I really hope it works out for you mixing business with family can get messy.


If it dosent work with the uc then ill switch it up. 12k isnt a ton of money. Thats what the 3 systems cost. I am just not understanding why the systems wouldnt work out. I have read about people who have failed with them but i have also read about people who rocked them. I also dont see how you wouldnt hit 2 per light. Can u explain so at least i can learn something or maybe i have an answer for it.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> They might be close assuming the lower buds are fat because the vertical light setup. But there's at least 1 light per plant so that 1# per light which is 1/4 of what you want to get.


Those are 600 watt i thought


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 8, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> My honest guess was .75 per site on a good day.


Why do you calculate per site? That doesn't really mean much how much canopy space does each site have? 

Here's an example if I'm growing in a 4x4 space I can have 4 plants 6 plants or 9 plants yield will be pretty much the same but the veg time is reduced with more plants.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Why do you calculate per site? That doesn't really mean much how much canopy space does each site have?
> 
> Here's an example if I'm growing in a 4x4 space I can have 4 plants 6 plants or 9 plants yield will be pretty much the same but the veg time is reduced with more plants.


4 sites will make a 5ft canopy and have 115% power de gavita over it.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 8, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> If it dosent work with the uc then ill switch it up. 12k isnt a ton of money. Thats what the 3 systems cost. I am just not understanding why the systems wouldnt work out. I have read about people who have failed with them but i have also read about people who rocked them. I also dont see how you wouldnt hit 2 per light. Can u explain so at least i can learn something or maybe i have an answer for it.


2 per light isnt some super easy number you are guaranteed it takes alot of experience and knowing how a strain grows. It would be more beneficial if you explained how you are going to hit 2lb there's far to many reasons why you wouldn't get 2# the important thing is figuring out how you will yield that. Most guys get like .5-.75 gpw on the first grow or 2. growing for profit is hard.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 8, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> 4 sites will make a 5ft canopy and have 115% power de gavita over it.


So 1 gavita per 4 sites covering a 5x5 space? If you do really well that should yield you 2lb per light or 1/2lb per site assuming everything goes perfect.


----------



## Renfro (Jun 8, 2019)

Aim for a gram a watt. If you do well and the strain yields then you can do that.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> 2 per light isnt some super easy number you are guaranteed it takes alot of experience and knowing how a strain grows. It would be more beneficial if you explained how you are going to hit 2lb there's far to many reasons why you wouldn't get 2# the important thing is figuring out how you will yield that. Most guys get like .5-.75 gpw on the first grow or 2. growing for profit is hard.


Definatly not my first grow. But i hear you. I see you have been here for 10yrs longer than i have. Lol. Is there anything wrong with the uc systems themselves that you can recall over the years i should be considering or thinking about? Im thinking 3 32 site systems in one room is no big deal but some people act as if im trying to pull off something impossible. I have litterally researched for yrs about this system and thought i had everything accounted for and covered. Then there couple acting like im out of my mind.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 8, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Definatly not my first grow. But i hear you. I see you have been here for 10yrs longer than i have. Lol. Is there anything wrong with the uc systems themselves that you can recall over the years i should be considering or thinking about? Im thinking 3 32 site systems in one room is no big deal but some people act as if im trying to pull off something impossible. I have litterally researched for yrs about this system and thought i had everything accounted for and covered. Then there couple acting like im out of my mind.


Never heard a bad thing about UC from someone who uses it maybe a long time ago they used smaller pipes if I remember correctly but it may have been a different company with similar design but I heard the smaller pipes clogged up. As far as the system fitting it sounds like it will but how big do you want your plants? How long do you want to veg for? Having more plants means less veg time but alot more work if you had half the size system and grew the plants twice as big it might be easier to manage and save you money on startup but you have to take an extra few weeks to grow them. It all comes down to grow style


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 8, 2019)

im all for density.... see? I actually have experience pushing the density factor in my grows. im telling you . your fucking retarded if you do this. this is a qp per plant at the spacing you plan on growing at. 
in a 4x8 you will get 2 to 2.5 pounds. discredit me as a grower because i said in the beginning i didnt know what a WORT CHILLER IS, because quite frankly, non commercial growers DONT FUCKING USE THEM LOL.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 8, 2019)

Im commercial now i can pretend im good at growing and know what im talking about because "I've been following UC for a while now and i know what im doing" lol


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 8, 2019)

you just asked about the chiller idea less than 4 days ago on the link you posted. how are you such an expert on growing UC you need to ask what chiller to use use less than a week ago?


bdt1981 said:


> And the product they are putting out there wont be hard to compete with. Everyone growing the same strains. All the strains everyone hears about. Some actually are a joke. Lol. I know a few people that work at or run dispensaries andeach tells me that they are in need of quality growers. A grower i talked with was saying he gets multiple calls daily from dispensaries wanting to see some product. How many of the 3k growers do you think actually know what they are doing? I know 2 growers personally that have been licensed since november and have yet to pull a harvest. They are both about 30 days from their first one. Growing on a big scale takes more than most people think. Im bet half the 3k people who are licensed wont get a 2nd yearly license. Idk tho only time will tell.



thats funny coming from a guy who is starting up a 32 site dwc system with insufficient space who i quote "I have no dwc experience" 

you are really arrogant and full of yourself. ill stay here to watch your design change back to something more reasonable when you find out you aren't making any sense.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 8, 2019)

I can guarantee you IF CC has sold ANY 32 sites to anyone its has been BAREBONES packages so people can actually grow plants big enough worth being in dwc. . ask them.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 8, 2019)

yeah see barebones system with custom spacing. good luck getting it to fit.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 9, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Never heard a bad thing about UC from someone who uses it maybe a long time ago they used smaller pipes if I remember correctly but it may have been a different company with similar design but I heard the smaller pipes clogged up. As far as the system fitting it sounds like it will but how big do you want your plants? How long do you want to veg for? Having more plants means less veg time but alot more work if you had half the size system and grew the plants twice as big it might be easier to manage and save you money on startup but you have to take an extra few weeks to grow them. It all comes down to grow style


3 weeks veg in the 8gal systems. My reason for choosing uc is because i feel i can manage 96 plants by myself with no help until harvest. Im not a fan of high plant numbers.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 9, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> 3 weeks veg in the 8gal systems. My reason for choosing uc is because i feel i can manage 96 plants by myself with no help until harvest. Im not a fan of high plant numbers.


That's going to be a ton of work! I wish I had the time to commit to a grow that size unfortunately weed growing is way to risky for me to quit my job an do it all the time


----------



## Apalchen (Jun 9, 2019)

Don't feel like doing the math but if the system fits I don't see why u can't hit 2-3 lbs per 5x5 and per fixture. To break that down it's like 8 ounces in a 2.5x2.5 space which is more than doable so I'm not so sure why this other dude is claiming that's so hard.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jun 11, 2019)

In respect to the roots clogging the pipes in rdwc systems, I've been looking at these. You could attach these to the inside of the bucket portion of the bulkheads and conceivably not have to worry about the roots growing into the pipes.



https://www.google.com/shopping/product/12696278234326243720/online?q=1.5+inch+bulkhead+screen&client=ms-android-mpcs-us-revc&biw=360&bih=518&prmd=sivn&prds=cdl:1,cid:12696278234326243720,cs:1,num:10,paur:ClkAsKraX1m3HLxs9sASs0JO4AHQ36HI7fWVvhDmyS5zKXl4yqy-uu2VEf8uf7dQGXO9GXlGAS9M7lld4dlvx_I4h9FNWE1-AxqEzdu7kHlHRVNWVnGDrWiAXRIZAFPVH73JexgNlGcTJhPF6i5R3nRERRaPkQ,prmr:1,sgro:oo


----------



## Renfro (Jun 11, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> In respect to the roots clogging the pipes in rdwc systems, I've been looking at these. You could attach these to the inside of the bucket portion of the bulkheads and conceivably not have to worry about the roots growing into the pipes.
> 
> View attachment 4348540
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/product/12696278234326243720/online?q=1.5+inch+bulkhead+screen&client=ms-android-mpcs-us-revc&biw=360&bih=518&prmd=sivn&prds=cdl:1,cid:12696278234326243720,cs:1,num:10,paur:ClkAsKraX1m3HLxs9sASs0JO4AHQ36HI7fWVvhDmyS5zKXl4yqy-uu2VEf8uf7dQGXO9GXlGAS9M7lld4dlvx_I4h9FNWE1-AxqEzdu7kHlHRVNWVnGDrWiAXRIZAFPVH73JexgNlGcTJhPF6i5R3nRERRaPkQ,prmr:1,sgro:oo


so the roots will just plug that thing up faster.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jun 11, 2019)

Renfro said:


> so the roots will just plug that thing up faster.


I don't think so, but, even if they did, all you have to do is lift the lid up and clear it, very easily. Much easier than clearing a clog in the pipes.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jun 11, 2019)

Also, you can totally be successful using three of those systems in a warehouse. There's a reason why current culture makes those 32 pot systems. It's because they work. Just because you're going to have three of them instead of one doesn't mean they won't work anymore.

I like your plan on cooling the water, that's exactly what I intended to do, using wort coils. It's nice, all the money you will save on medium also.


----------



## Renfro (Jun 11, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I don't think so, but, even if they did, all you have to do is lift the lid up and clear it, very easily. Much easier than clearing a clog in the pipes.


I always found clearing a pipe was easy, just pull the roots back into the site.


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 11, 2019)

Renfro said:


> so the roots will just plug that thing up faster.


Exactly what I was thinking haha best bet would be don't let the plants get to big


----------



## Apalchen (Jun 11, 2019)

I have to agree the roots will grow through that thing thennback around each other will have a hell of a knot and trying to pull it back thru that will.be harder than open pipe


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 11, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> In respect to the roots clogging the pipes in rdwc systems, I've been looking at these. You could attach these to the inside of the bucket portion of the bulkheads and conceivably not have to worry about the roots growing into the pipes.
> 
> View attachment 4348540
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/product/12696278234326243720/online?q=1.5+inch+bulkhead+screen&client=ms-android-mpcs-us-revc&biw=360&bih=518&prmd=sivn&prds=cdl:1,cid:12696278234326243720,cs:1,num:10,paur:ClkAsKraX1m3HLxs9sASs0JO4AHQ36HI7fWVvhDmyS5zKXl4yqy-uu2VEf8uf7dQGXO9GXlGAS9M7lld4dlvx_I4h9FNWE1-AxqEzdu7kHlHRVNWVnGDrWiAXRIZAFPVH73JexgNlGcTJhPF6i5R3nRERRaPkQ,prmr:1,sgro:oo


tThxthe systems come with a type of screen which i wont use. Ill prun the feeders and keep an eye on them. I honestly dont think 2i2in pvc will get clogged


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking haha best bet would be don't let the plants get to big


3 week veg


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 11, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> 3 week veg


Yeah that's sounds reasonable if you vegged for like 2 months I would think they would get super clogged


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 11, 2019)

the roots will grow into that screen and clog


----------



## Renfro (Jun 11, 2019)

Youre not gonna clog that pipe with a 3 week veg.


----------



## Renfro (Jun 11, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Yeah that's sounds reasonable if you vegged for like 2 months I would think they would get super clogged


Yeah vegging in DWC for 2 months is asking for problems of all sorts.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Yeah that's sounds reasonable if you vegged for like 2 months I would think they would get super clogged


Current culture recommends 2-3 week veg in 8 gallon buckets which should be plenty. My expirence first 3 weeks of flower plants can get 5x bigger than when flipped. I had some 3 in clones flipped in an aeroflo2 and couple got about 2.5-3ft tall with nlXchronic. The grapegod,gsc and white alien between 1ft-1.5ft. They were litterally 3 inches tall when i put in and i lolliepopped hard asf first 3 weeks leaving like 1 full set of leaves.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 12, 2019)

really? 5 times bigger? what are you growing? bamboo? in my experience even with SOUR D in dwc i vegged for 2 months in dwc and only got 2x the size.

What i think is funny though, is that you will say something as ridiculous as that but not believe it when you are spacing out your sites. lol.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 12, 2019)

what a waste of a dwc setup to do something like that. im a month (from seed) and I want to veg more. lol.


----------



## Apalchen (Jun 12, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> what a waste of a dwc setup to do something like that. im a month (from seed) and I want to veg more. lol.


I hate vegging for more than 30 days in Dwc, a 30 day veg is more than enough. Just makes for overcrowded mess in my opinion. Unless your just doing a couple and can stay on top of training it's just a larf factory.


----------



## Renfro (Jun 12, 2019)

Vegging too long in DWC is asking for late flower root rot.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 13, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Vegging too long in DWC is asking for late flower root rot.


here is 2 months veg + 11 weeks flowering LOL these 4 were fimmed and 6.5 foot tall sour diesel plants in a 5x5 square with only 400 watts of lm51c over it, a # over the 4.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 13, 2019)

this run I did I started my coco plants a month ahead of my dwc so i only veg a month in dwc.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 13, 2019)

400 watts of qb over 4 dwc plants got me a pound, in a 5x5 ish area. Sour diesel stretches really bad lol.


----------



## Renfro (Jun 13, 2019)

Purpsmagurps said:


> 400 watts of qb over 4 dwc plants got me a pound, in a 5x5 ish area. Sour diesel stretches really bad lol.


Man thats low. I thought sour D yielded better than that. A 5 x 5 should be pulling more like 3+ pounds.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 14, 2019)

they LITERALLY double in size. worst stretch EVER I can say that I did pull them maybe a week early but only one of my phenos plumped up. Im from seed right now so I dont have pheno selection available to me, went through crop king and they have been here and there lately.
maybe not a full 5x5 since my room is a 9x6 and it only takes up a third,
my 6 coco sites take up 2/3
and how you hitting 3gpw with no co2 and 400w of qb?
1-1.5 gpw i hit was great 2 ish pounds with the 800w I ran and about 4 runs of bubble hash and got at least an oz i quished into rosin, so. that was of . smokable, nice buds. and one of my 10 plants went straight into bubble.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 14, 2019)

Great news for me. The electric company project manager did a site visit to my building and they dont to have to do shit. My electrician has to only install a new meter. I have enough power at the pole just need new meter and add a panel for lights add another for ac units and im golden. Just waiting on the building permit in order for my electrician to be able to pull his permit to start the job. Should be next week. Super excited that i dont have to wait the 6-8 weeks they said for new projects. Hellz yes.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 14, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> I think he's talking about starting with a 3" clone and going right to 12/12, which if the finished plant is just 15" it got 5x taller, but that doesn't mean a 1' plant will finish at 5' lol, clones will always get much bigger going right to 12/12 but not a 3 week veg plant..


But it will actually be a clone only bigger when it starts the 3 week veg. Do u think loliepopping promptes vertical growth? Since i wont be lollie popping they wont get so tall? Or since it vegged 3 weeks it will no longer be a small clone getting flippedv therefore it wont strech so much. I have 14ft cielings so not worried to much but would like to keep them from getting to tall.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah but lollipopping in DWC is a waste.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 15, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Yeah a more mature veg plant won't multiply in size like clone will.. a 1.5' plant might double.. maybe tipple if it's something that gets really tall.. But a rooted clone flipped right to 12/12 can get a couple feet tall when done, so that percentage of growth is much more on a clone. Yes lolly popping will promote vertical growth because there isn't any lower growth, so all of the energy and growth is focused on the top.. That's why lolly popping makes your colas fatter.


How big of a cut do u take for your clones? Seems no matter how big or hard the stem is the aero cloners are killing tf out of it for me. Making final cut under water with no gel or powder and straight ro water in 14 days i have 8 inch root balls on every single one. Run pump 24/7 keep them under 18/6 light. Swear first sign of root was 3 days into it. By day 10 they were all rooted and day 14 crazy crazy roots


----------



## Renfro (Jun 15, 2019)

I like bigger clones too, saves a few days of veg lol. There is a product by vitagrow called antiwilt, it's handy if you have low RH.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 15, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I like bigger clones too, saves a few days of veg lol. There is a product by vitagrow called antiwilt, it's handy if you have low RH.


Using aerocloner the humidity has be about 50 constant and they still rooted really well.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 16, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I like bigger clones too, saves a few days of veg lol. There is a product by vitagrow called antiwilt, it's handy if you have low RH.


When u say bigger like how many inches you talkin about? I have taken clones running from 2 to 12 inches. When i firsted started studying cloning it said to use new growth with softer stem. After doing it i found it dosent really matter


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 16, 2019)

Some strains are a bitch to clone and will require you to take soft cuts.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 26, 2019)

Planning Commission says they will get to us this week! Not sure if they will send building permit in mail or what but thinking my electrician will be able to pull permit next week. And the week after ill be ready to set up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bdt1981 (Jun 29, 2019)

These fux! They want the doors labeled at 3ft instead of 2'11 7/8". Lol. Which is the tru measurment. Anything they can do to delay somebody i swear.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 29, 2019)

They know if you can't be on top of the small things you wont ever make metrics haha.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jul 16, 2019)

They couldnt keep me held up forever. The drawing i d*d myself got accepted and i was approved for a building permit today. Will have it in hand tomorrow. Time to drop the hammer on this gig and roll. Will be up and running within 3 weeks. Seeing about equipment this week gettin electrician and hvac guy in and starting this commercial grow. So stoked! They ended up making me get fire codes for any seperations and ul numbers made sure my bathrooms were ada compliant and my doors were labled 3' not 2'11 3/4" like i had them, label restroom handrails every window wall door and plumbing fixture. Architect came out to tell us we had 5in thick tilt up concrete wall with 4hr fire seperation. After my workers get done have to get inspected for certificate of occupancy and change of use since im upgrading to 400 amp service. Last min decisions are being made on either nextgen lights or de gavitas. 4x the price for half the cost to run the grow. Half power usage half heat production half amps needed. 6600 for 24 gavitas and 28800 for 24 nextgens. Difference of 22000. Might pay for itself in one year tho. Seed selection has been rough. Still not decided.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 25, 2019)

Got my wort chillers in. The 50' 1/2" are pretty big. They are going to work good i think


----------



## Apalchen (Aug 26, 2019)

Rootstosuccess on ig has the gavitas for less than 250 a piece, prob even better if buying 24. If that's too far to drive or they can't ship you can use as bargaining tool with your store. Have you or anyone you know grown good flower under the next gen lights? I seriously don't see how they could come close to the yield of the de. Besides your very close to the gavita price for their led and those seem to be a better light. Either way led helps save money in bills, but if you lose yield at all, it doesn't take much, and you aren't saving money your losing it.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 27, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Rootstosuccess on ig has the gavitas for less than 250 a piece, prob even better if buying 24. If that's too far to drive or they can't ship you can use as bargaining tool with your store. Have you or anyone you know grown good flower under the next gen lights? I seriously don't see how they could come close to the yield of the de. Besides your very close to the gavita price for their led and those seem to be a better light. Either way led helps save money in bills, but if you lose yield at all, it doesn't take much, and you aren't saving money your losing it.


Im going with the gavita sl 1000 de for sure. 275 ea to my front door. The sales rep i was talking to said the next gen will produce better quality overall but wont yield as much. 
Im a hps guy, straight led hater. Maybe for some supplemental light but prob not even that. I bet the gavitas at the right height produce as good as any led. Idk tho. Its only about 700 more per month in electricity to run the hps so at 36k compared to 6600 for the gavitas it take a while to pay for itself. The 700-750 is ac included. I totally agree with u there.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here is my finalized list that was ordered up. Super fucking excited man!


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 27, 2019)

Lol. Idk if u guys can see it or not. Fuck i better delete it and type it out. Lol.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 27, 2019)

My bluelab connect usb stick came in today. Not sure how long its going to take to get it all. Another thing is i wish i could show a pic of the trash dispensaries have on the shelf here. Its a joke for real.


----------



## Apalchen (Aug 28, 2019)

Those are the same lights I got and I love mine. Even with 1/3 of the room being an underperforming strain I still hit my goal for the first run. This run should be much better as I only loaded room with cuts I know perform. And yeah man your state is taking off won't be long before there is better flower on the shelf. If your still planning on running from seed, I would consider looking at Humboldt seed company. They are on seedsherenow and dcseedexchange. Not to be confused with humboldt seed organization. Anyways these guys claim to have worked some of their strains to the point that running a whole room from seed is doable. I'm thinking of trying the fire og from them and a few other strains they have look really good too.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 29, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Those are the same lights I got and I love mine. Even with 1/3 of the room being an underperforming strain I still hit my goal for the first run. This run should be much better as I only loaded room with cuts I know perform. And yeah man your state is taking off won't be long before there is better flower on the shelf. If your still planning on running from seed, I would consider looking at Humboldt seed company. They are on seedsherenow and dcseedexchange. Not to be confused with humboldt seed organization. Anyways these guys claim to have worked some of their strains to the point that running a whole room from seed is doable. I'm thinking of trying the fire og from them and a few other strains they have look really good too.


I have ran hso before. Pineapple skunk and blue dream. I was so impressed with bergmans bd and gdp and glue and slh and goldleaf. 
At least my first run will be of those since they are already on my clone machine. Im really interested in mosca seeds as well as bog seeds. I kind of want to grow sleestack again and try stacked kush as well. 
I have grown a lot of different strains from a lot of different breeders and tbh i havent found but a couple i wouldnt consider growing again. The very worst one must have been tangerine dream. One pheno was decent but the other 2 i got were like longer than 11 week strains and the shit was just airy as fuck.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 29, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Those are the same lights I got and I love mine. Even with 1/3 of the room being an underperforming strain I still hit my goal for the first run. This run should be much better as I only loaded room with cuts I know perform. And yeah man your state is taking off won't be long before there is better flower on the shelf. If your still planning on running from seed, I would consider looking at Humboldt seed company. They are on seedsherenow and dcseedexchange. Not to be confused with humboldt seed organization. Anyways these guys claim to have worked some of their strains to the point that running a whole room from seed is doable. I'm thinking of trying the fire og from them and a few other strains they have look really good too.


why wouldnt a whole room of seeds not be doable tho? That shouldnt de a problem for any decent breeder. You ever buy seeds from attitude? Im tellin u they have real stuff from some the best breeders in the world. Hso is legit as fuck btw.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 29, 2019)

my gear is being delivered on friday afternoon. At last. Just have to crack the whip on the electrician and get him done.


----------



## Apalchen (Aug 29, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> I have ran hso before. Pineapple skunk and blue dream. I was so impressed with bergmans bd and gdp and glue and slh and goldleaf.
> At least my first run will be of those since they are already on my clone machine. Im really interested in mosca seeds as well as bog seeds. I kind of want to grow sleestack again and try stacked kush as well.
> I have grown a lot of different strains from a lot of different breeders and tbh i havent found but a couple i wouldnt consider growing again. The very worst one must have been tangerine dream. One pheno was decent but the other 2 i got were like longer than 11 week strains and the shit was just airy as fuck.


There are a few reason I don't run from seed, but the biggest reason is I don't like to gamble. If I run cuts I have selected they have already been tested usually twice in small tents. The first run is in 1 gallon pots and is to check for stability and quality of the bud. I keep the best ones and give them a second run in small tent again but in larger pots, to see how they grow from clone this run tells me a lot, I figure out how the plant likes to eat, how long it needs to flower,how much stretch it has roughly, stability and quality checked again, if the plant opens up or requires more training, and somewhat yield. This lets me figure out what strains I already have that are more compatible to run with the new strain as far as similar size and watering habits. A lot of plants get culled at this stage as I'm super picky about what I keep, it has to be high quality and look to be a good yielder. After all that then I load them in flower room and hope and pray they are up to yield standards. Even though all this testing gives me a pretty good idea of what to expect I still end up culling some plants after this stage too. For example last run I ran a strain that I had only run in test tents, in there where plants are smaller it seemed to yield pretty good. But when put into the flower room as big plant I got about half of my per plant goal, while the other plants in the room crushed the goal.

Also one thing I don't have to deal with that you might(not sure of your regulations) is testing, are they gonna want you to test every different pheno, cause there can be a large variation from one seed to the next in the same pack. If so that could get expensive.


----------



## Apalchen (Aug 29, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> why wouldnt a whole room of seeds not be doable tho? That shouldnt de a problem for any decent breeder. You ever buy seeds from attitude? Im tellin u they have real stuff from some the best breeders in the world. Hso is legit as fuck btw.


Meant to quote this post not the other one and yes I've run from attitude and also have run gear from hso ( sour blue was pretty good but not as potent as some others I decided to keep). I was just stating not hso cause the names if the two companies so similar. I have run a lot of good stuff from seed but there is just too much variation for me to feel comfortable doing whole runs from seed not to mention the whole ordeal I had with my last order where the breeder hadn't done any testing and got some herms in every pack.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 29, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> There are a few reason I don't run from seed, but the biggest reason is I don't like to gamble. If I run cuts I have selected they have already been tested usually twice in small tents. The first run is in 1 gallon pots and is to check for stability and quality of the bud. I keep the best ones and give them a second run in small tent again but in larger pots, to see how they grow from clone this run tells me a lot, I figure out how the plant likes to eat, how long it needs to flower,how much stretch it has roughly, stability and quality checked again, if the plant opens up or requires more training, and somewhat yield. This lets me figure out what strains I already have that are more compatible to run with the new strain as far as similar size and watering habits. A lot of plants get culled at this stage as I'm super picky about what I keep, it has to be high quality and look to be a good yielder. After all that then I load them in flower room and hope and pray they are up to yield standards. Even though all this testing gives me a pretty good idea of what to expect I still end up culling some plants after this stage too. For example last run I ran a strain that I had only run in test tents, in there where plants are smaller it seemed to yield pretty good. But when put into the flower room as big plant I got about half of my per plant goal, while the other plants in the room crushed the goal.
> 
> Also one thing I don't have to deal with that you might(not sure of your regulations) is testing, are they gonna want you to test every different pheno, cause there can be a large variation from one seed to the next in the same pack. If so that could get expensive.


Im not sure about each pheno but testing requirements start in sept i believe. 350 per strain is what i my friend was saying.. At my friends gro where i did all the cloning and transplanting of about 250 clones from about 13 strains and to many phenos to count the different phenos were surprisingly very similar. They were all flowered under 12 t5 in 4in pots. Some of them hit just over 1/2 oz even. Somewhat of a test run. It at least let me know what strains to avoid of those. Im just itching to get the uc system started. Ready to see if i can back up whst i been preaching. 
Tomorrow is a big day for me. My gear is being delivered and electrical inspector is coming to hopefully stamp my 400 amp panel ready for use. I probably going to have trouble falling asleep. Lol


----------



## TahoeOkie (Aug 30, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Im not sure about each pheno but testing requirements start in sept i believe. 350 per strain is what i my friend was saying.. At my friends gro where i did all the cloning and transplanting of about 250 clones from about 13 strains and to many phenos to count the different phenos were surprisingly very similar. They were all flowered under 12 t5 in 4in pots. Some of them hit just over 1/2 oz even. Somewhat of a test run. It at least let me know what strains to avoid of those. Im just itching to get the uc system started. Ready to see if i can back up whst i been preaching.
> Tomorrow is a big day for me. My gear is being delivered and electrical inspector is coming to hopefully stamp my 400 amp panel ready for use. I probably going to have trouble falling asleep. Lol


From a fellow Okie livin out in Tahoe doing a small op, awesome stuff. Love the positive attitude and energy. Good luck with the inspection, time to fire them babies up.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 30, 2019)

TahoeOkie said:


> From a fellow Okie livin out in Tahoe doing a small op, awesome stuff. Love the positive attitude and energy. Good luck with the inspection, time to fire them babies up.


Haha thx man. Well my electrician didnt put a bushing on one of the 3inch pvc so he has to come back on tuesday to reinspect. No big deal tho. I been waiting a few months so few days not going to hurt me. Here is couple pix of what was delivered today. Didnt get the uc systems yet and at a glance a couple other things but got most of it. I swear it made the hair on my arms stand up seeing these 4 pallets unload


Well pix later some reason its not uploading right now


----------



## TahoeOkie (Aug 30, 2019)

I can imagine. Stoked for you man.


----------



## Magicole (Aug 30, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> I’m going to sit down for this should be interesting


No kidding If you have that much to spend on equipment then you should know what the fuck you doing


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 30, 2019)

If i didnt know what i was doing no way would i have been able to convince my father in law to spot me the cash.
Still waiting on the 3 uc systems, 2 12in phat fans, 2 aaa 12inx39in carbon filter, hydrogen pro co2 generator, cultured solutions nutrient, 1 of the 2 128 site ez cloner low pro, evolution 1000 gpd ro, evolution 100 gpd pre filter and my 165 gal vert res for the chiller and 4 330 gal res to keep enough water on hand for res changes. The 4 pallets have 24 1000 watt de gavita pro e seires sl, 20 hurricane 16in fans 3 bluelab guardian tri meters, 3 bluelab ph controllers, bluelab ph/tds stick, bluelab usb connect stick, gavita master controller, titan controls atlas 1, 2 ideal air 180 ppd dehu, 2 danner mag 1800 gph pumps, 1 danner mag 1200 pump, 22 50 lieter bags hydroton, 3 4ft 8 lamp t5, 1.5 hp chiller and i believe thats it. Lol...


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 30, 2019)

This is going to be so much funnnn! Im chompin at the bit.


----------



## Magicole (Aug 30, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> If i didnt know what i was doing no way would i have been able to convince my father in law to spot me the cash.
> Still waiting on the 3 uc systems, 2 12in phat fans, 2 aaa 12inx39in carbon filter, hydrogen pro co2 generator, cultured solutions nutrient, 1 of the 2 128 site ez cloner low pro, evolution 1000 gpd ro, evolution 100 gpd pre filter and my 165 gal vert res for the chiller and 4 330 gal res to keep enough water on hand for res changes. The 4 pallets have 24 1000 watt de gavita pro e seires sl, 20 hurricane 16in fans 3 bluelab guardian tri meters, 3 bluelab ph controllers, bluelab ph/tds stick, bluelab usb connect stick, gavita master controller, titan controls atlas 1, 2 ideal air 180 ppd dehu, 2 danner mag 1800 gph pumps, 1 danner mag 1200 pump, 22 50 lieter bags hydroton, 3 4ft 8 lamp t5, 1.5 hp chiller and i believe thats it. Lol...


Maybe your just a good convincer because I’ve been doing this for a couple of years so not long. Even I know the rule of thumb 4000 Btus per light on the low end and 6000 btus if you have co2 burners along with chillers ballasts so on. Plus if I had the money I wouldn’t need to even come to this cite for help I would be training people.


----------



## Apalchen (Sep 3, 2019)

Magicole said:


> Maybe your just a good convincer because I’ve been doing this for a couple of years so not long. Even I know the rule of thumb 4000 Btus per light on the low end and 6000 btus if you have co2 burners along with chillers ballasts so on. Plus if I had the money I wouldn’t need to even come to this cite for help I would be training people.


It's not like it's magic of some sort at least this guy has some experience, there are all kinda Chad's out there taking daddy's money and opening big operations without any experience what so ever. But I know we all like to think we have some magical ability to grow these plants, but it's simply not true, create the right environment, feed them in the proper range and they pretty much grow themselves. I too have questioned some of his decisions, but not from a you can't do it stand point, more from I would do it different. But there are million ways to grow this plant, and I've yet to see one that when done correctly doesn't put out some fire.
That being said those uc systems do scare me, I've seen quite a few people that just can't seem to manage them, on the other hand the ones that do manage to dial them in have some of the best gardens I have seen. 

He seems to be sparing no expense as far as chillers and what not so should be fine.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 3, 2019)

Magicole said:


> Maybe your just a good convincer because I’ve been doing this for a couple of years so not long. Even I know the rule of thumb 4000 Btus per light on the low end and 6000 btus if you have co2 burners along with chillers ballasts so on. Plus if I had the money I wouldn’t need to even come to this cite for help I would be training people.


I have been on here 10yrs. Why wouldnt i come here. New lights and stuff changes. Lol. Im really just showing off u think i count on riu for answers? Lol. Small one.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 3, 2019)

Magicole said:


> Maybe your just a good convincer because I’ve been doing this for a couple of years so not long. Even I know the rule of thumb 4000 Btus per light on the low end and 6000 btus if you have co2 burners along with chillers ballasts so on. Plus if I had the money I wouldn’t need to even come to this cite for help I would be training people.


The gavita.com QandA section says 4000k btu


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 3, 2019)

Questions about btu were aimed at how much more than 4000 will be enough


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 3, 2019)

Magicole said:


> Maybe your just a good convincer because I’ve been doing this for a couple of years so not long. Even I know the rule of thumb 4000 Btus per light on the low end and 6000 btus if you have co2 burners along with chillers ballasts so on. Plus if I had the money I wouldn’t need to even come to this cite for help I would be training people.


You make no sense. 4k btu per light then 6k if u have co2 burners? How does co2 burner add 2k btu to the heat a light produces? The proper way is to add all the btu of heat from all equipment. Say u have a 600sf room u add ur lights ur co2 generator dehu ect and come up with 48000 btu. Well then 4 tons only eliminates the heat the equipment produces. Now you just need to cool the 600 sf. That will vary depending on time of year.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 7, 2019)

Some gear i have unpackaged. I have to get a few inspections b4 can start i just learned. Sux, delay after delay it seems.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 10, 2019)

In about 11 hrs i will be the official owner of 3 under current systems, and every single thing needed to sucessfully use them. Pretty excited. Its about to get real...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> In about 11 hrs i will be the official owner of 3 under current systems, and every single thing needed to sucessfully use them. Pretty excited. Its about to get real...


I could have saved you a lot of money...


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 11, 2019)

Really not a lot because really 100k isnt a lot compared to what you will earn. I would have gladly paid twice what i paid to be in the position im in right now. Its all in the palm of my hand. I can either rock this bitch like a video game or fail like a lil bitch wannabe. I love a challenge. Im either going to make some millions or in 4 months from now i still wont have a harvest and have lost couple crops. Lol.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 11, 2019)

Now thats a carbon filter


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2019)

I could have saved you a lot of money. Next time, let me know what your plans are and I'll be able to set you up right.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 12, 2019)

Each 32xl came on its own pallet. Im really about to do this dayum thing!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Each 32xl came on its own pallet. Im really about to do this dayum thing!


How much does one of those run?


----------



## nDanger (Sep 14, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> How much does one of those run?


5 grand each and 1500 for the chiller at Hydrobuilder.
I put together a CC system a couple of months ago. For 20 buckets, a 1/2 chiller and a years supply of nutes spent $4500.


----------



## Have2 (Sep 14, 2019)

nDanger said:


> 5 grand each and 1500 for the chiller at Hydrobuilder.
> I put together a CC system a couple of months ago. For 20 buckets, a 1/2 chiller and a years supply of nutes spent $4500.View attachment 4394252 View attachment 4394254


I'm not sure about the water rez receiving "direct" light. I'd cover them with some foil if I were you =)


----------



## Have2 (Sep 14, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> In about 11 hrs i will be the official owner of 3 under current systems, and every single thing needed to sucessfully use them. Pretty excited. Its about to get real...


False, your father in law will   

Kidding, nice setup! Must be anxious to put some hydroton in those net pot! You will love Cultured solutions nutrients! PH is really stable, consume a little bit, I can't past the 450-500 ppm mark else burned tips...


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 14, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> How much does one of those run?


About 3800 each. But imo there is no comparrison to tryin to diy a 32 site. X3. To get the same quality parts u got to spend a bit then it may seem like an easy job but it is not. Plus this is supposed to be a commercial medi mari cultivation operation. Im trying to be professional about it.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> About 3800 each. But imo there is no comparrison to tryin to diy a 32 site. X3. To get the same quality parts u got to spend a bit then it may seem like an easy job but it is not. Plus this is supposed to be a commercial medi mari cultivation operation. Im trying to be professional about it.


Having DIY'ed many RDWC systems over the years, I can assure you that there's nothing magical about finding tubs and connecting them with hoses. Indeed, I made several improvements to the undercurrent design while reducing cost to the point where I'm quite sure I could recreate those systems for less than ten cents on the dollar compared to what you spent.

Professional growers know what makes a good grow; results. I look forward to seeing yours.

In case you think I'm just blowing smoke, here's a peek at mine;


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 14, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I could have saved you a lot of money. Next time, let me know what your plans are and I'll be able to set you up right.
> View attachment 4393020





Have2 said:


> I'm not sure about the water rez receiving "direct" light. I'd cover them with some foil if I were you =)


 your chiller is in your room? No


ttystikk said:


> Having DIY'ed many RDWC systems over the years, I can assure you that there's nothing magical about finding tubs and connecting them with hoses. Indeed, I made several improvements to the undercurrent design while reducing cost to the point where I'm quite sure I could recreate those systems for less than ten cents on the dollar compared to what you spent.
> 
> Professional growers know what makes a good grow; results. I look forward to seeing yours.
> 
> ...


 i would just rather use my time differently than building a system. Im pretty much setting this up single handedly. So u save 10grand by spending a week building it. I work 40hrs a week to support my family and can only spend few hrs every night working on the grow. I dont have the extra time to shop and build. I compare it to driving a ford focus to a cadillac. Sure u will get there but.... Haha its mine tho. Ill double him up on his investment within a yr.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 14, 2019)

Got about 31000 in gear 6200 in hvac 15000 in electrical and other stuff i had to buy that you dontbthink about until u need it. Not bad really.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> your chiller is in your room? No
> i would just rather use my time differently than building a system. Im pretty much setting this up single handedly. So u save 10grand by spending a week building it. I work 40hrs a week to support my family and can only spend few hrs every night working on the grow. I dont have the extra time to shop and build. I compare it to driving a ford focus to a cadillac. Sure u will get there but.... Haha its mine tho. Ill double him up on his investment within a yr.


If your time is worth more than $10k a week I'd say stick with what you're doing because growing is a pay cut!

I'm not here to pick on you, I'm here to help and watch the show, brother.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 14, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> If your time is worth more than $10k a week I'd say stick with what you're doing because growing is a pay cut!
> 
> I'm not here to pick on you, I'm here to help and watch the show, brother.


Oh im not trippin its just i have more important things to do like jump thru all these hoops to get a certificate of occupancy before im supposed to operate. Going to be right under 90k before i harvest. Seems like a small price to be in the position im in. I have a chance to really grow a lot of weed. Ill sit back and hand trim while everyone else uses commercial ttrimmers and their quality is pathetic. Its crazy how hard a hit some flowers take when rolled in one those things


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 14, 2019)

Picked up 2 200 gallon vert water tanks and a 150, sucks i prob need one more 200. Idk. Seems the spending never ends. Wonder if the evolution 1000gpd ro really makes an 1000 gal per day


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Oh im not trippin its just i have more important things to do like jump thru all these hoops to get a certificate of occupancy before im supposed to operate. Going to be right under 90k before i harvest. Seems like a small price to be in the position im in. I have a chance to really grow a lot of weed. Ill sit back and hand trim while everyone else uses commercial ttrimmers and their quality is pathetic. Its crazy how hard a hit some flowers take when rolled in one those things


Having done that very thing, I'm afraid it's a losing battle; there aren't enough hours in the day to trim it all yourself and paying others is always a compromise between money spent and output quality.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 15, 2019)

Pick the right people and teach them the right way. Idk.. Ill see, im pretty dedicatedand a hard worker already. Either way im about to have a front row seat at seeing exactly what its all about. Lol well i guess ill have the stage. Hope to show everyone why i went with what i went with.


----------



## WaterDog (Sep 16, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Having DIY'ed many RDWC systems over the years, I can assure you that there's nothing magical about finding tubs and connecting them with hoses. Indeed, I made several improvements to the undercurrent design while reducing cost to the point where I'm quite sure I could recreate those systems for less than ten cents on the dollar compared to what you spent.
> 
> Professional growers know what makes a good grow; results. I look forward to seeing yours.
> 
> ...



Pics or journals? of these systems?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Picked up 2 200 gallon vert water tanks and a 150, sucks i prob need one more 200. Idk. Seems the spending never ends. Wonder if the evolution 1000gpd ro really makes an 1000 gal per day


If it’s a 1:1 it will probably make 500g n waste 500 gallons . (If you have enough pressure)


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2019)

WaterDog said:


> Pics or journals? of these systems?


In the vertical section.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If it’s a 1:1 it will probably make 500g n waste 500 gallons . (If you have enough pressure)


This is big reason why I always tell people to use the runoff from their dehuey. It's distilled so it needs no filtration.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> This is big reason why I always tell people to use the runoff from their dehuey. It's distilled so it needs no filtration.


That’s ok for new units 
But 

They can develop stuff & slime growing in the tanks n lines over time, I’ve cleaned lots of commercial units n they get gross. 

I’ve never taken apart my gravity drain Quests tho, so not sure what the insides look like .


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s ok for new units
> But
> 
> They can develop stuff & slime growing in the tanks n lines over time, I’ve cleaned lots of commercial units n they get gross.
> ...


Nothing growing in them will hurt the plants.

Bleach or use a cleaner in the unit if it makes you feel better. Rinse well before using the runoff to feed plants, of course.

I'm not suggesting anyone drink the water.


----------



## Have2 (Sep 16, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s ok for new units
> But
> 
> They can develop stuff & slime growing in the tanks n lines over time, I’ve cleaned lots of commercial units n they get gross.
> ...


That water is not distilled at all! Take a TDS meter and test it out, you'll be surprise how much stuff is your distilled water.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2019)

Have2 said:


> That water is not distilled at all! Take a TDS meter and test it out, you'll be surprise how much stuff is your distilled water.


I have. EC = 0.00

I've no clue WTF is wrong with your dehuey units- or maybe what's in your air.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 16, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Pick the right people and teach them the right way. Idk.. Ill see, im pretty dedicatedand a hard worker already. Either way im about to have a front row seat at seeing exactly what its all about. Lol well i guess ill have the stage. Hope to show everyone why i went with what i went with.


Not sure if you have said, but what do you do for sourcing cuts and/or genetics? Any ideas for strains for the good people of Oaklahoma?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2019)

Have2 said:


> That water is not distilled at all! Take a TDS meter and test it out, you'll be surprise how much stuff is your distilled water.





ttystikk said:


> I have. EC = 0.00
> 
> I've no clue WTF is wrong with your dehuey units- or maybe what's in your air.



I’m guessing it’s the ppm meter that needs a cal.


----------



## Have2 (Sep 16, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m guessing it’s the ppm meter that needs a cal.


Distilled water comes from boiling. I have a quest dehumidifier, I tested my RO water, was at 6-7 ppm, tested the quest's output, 30-40ppm. No way I would use that water in a RWDC, maybe to water the plants outside the house...

Ps, nothing in my air, intake is filtered using carbon filter, another one inside the room...

You've clean hvac system, saw nasty stuff and would still be using it?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2019)

Have2 said:


> Distilled water comes from boiling. I have a quest dehumidifier, I tested my RO water, was at 6-7 ppm, tested the quest's output, 30-40ppm. No way I would use that water in a RWDC, maybe to water the plants outside the house...
> 
> Ps, nothing in my air, intake is filtered using carbon filter, another one inside the room...
> 
> You've clean hvac system, saw nasty stuff and would still be using it?


Stop posting bullshit.

Distilling is when materials are condensated from their vapor state. In a distillery, that's ethanol and water. In a grow room, just water unless something is very wrong lol That's the exact opposite of boiling.

The problem with the cannabis industry is that it's full of people who have never cracked a textbook and still think they know what they're talking about.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2019)

Have2 said:


> You've clean hvac system, saw nasty stuff and would still be using it?


I only use RO water , it removes a variable


----------



## Have2 (Sep 17, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Stop posting bullshit.
> 
> Distilling is when materials are condensated from their vapor state. In a distillery, that's ethanol and water. In a grow room, just water unless something is very wrong lol That's the exact opposite of boiling.
> 
> The problem with the cannabis industry is that it's full of people who have never cracked a textbook and still think they know what they're talking about.


If the only way you can argue is with insult, thumbs up! 

"*Often, no special treatment required*
Condensate is considered good water — as pure as distilled water, low in mineral content, and can be used for a number of applications in addition to cooling towers. Paul Puckorius, a 55-year veteran of the water treatment industry who runs Puckorius & Associates Inc., outside Denver, ticks off a few: irrigation; ornamental fountains and ponds; industrial process makeup; and even flushing toilets, if filtered and disinfected first. That precaution is necessary, he says, because toilet water can spray like an aerosol, which could expose people to Legionella bacteria. The same risk applies when HVAC condensate is used in lawn sprinklers, although this hazard is not associated with drip irrigation.

E.W. Bob Boulware, P.E., author of Alternative Water and Wastewater Management System and president of Design-Aire Engineering, Indianapolis, adds that condensate can also be used in swimming pools if biocide is added and even for potable water if steps are taken to reduce the risk of Legionella and other forms of biological contamination. In that case, treatment would include disinfection with ultraviolet light, chlorine tablets, ozone injection or raising the water temperature to at least 140°F.

Although the presence of Legionella, even at low levels, is a concern, higher levels are particularly unsafe. Boulware explains that most natural sources of water are not infective, but can become problematic when an amplifying device, such as an air conditioner, is present. Contamination of air conditioning condensate by Legionella is so common that kits are commercially available for adding to the condensate to inhibit microbial growth, he says."


So even from a University, they will threat the water before using it for toilet, or for lawn sprinklers... But they can be wrong since I don't think they ever grew cannabis...


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 17, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Not sure if you have said, but what do you do for sourcing cuts and/or genetics? Any ideas for strains for the good people of Oaklahoma?


A friend grew out some bergman seeds. Very stable blue dream and goldleaf some others. I have a variety of cuts from their plants for my first run. High society in okc saw some the blue dream and wanted 40lbs. They didnt have it and the shit flowered under t5 in a tester room.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 17, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Nothing growing in them will hurt the plants.
> 
> Bleach or use a cleaner in the unit if it makes you feel better. Rinse well before using the runoff to feed plants, of course.
> 
> I'm not suggesting anyone drink the water.


I have collected dehu water in a closet gro the ppm read 0 but the water didnt look good. Like hair and stuff in it. I couldnt force myself to use it. Lol.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 17, 2019)

I wouldnt even consider using anything other than ro in a hydro setup. The evolution 1000 is pretty nice and with the prefilter kit even better. I hooked mine up and it produces pretty good. Ill be filling my chiller res in next couple days to flush it out ill time it to see whats up.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> I have collected dehu water in a closet gro the ppm read 0 but the water didnt look good. Like hair and stuff in it. I couldnt force myself to use it. Lol.


Sounds like the unit was just dirty and was flushing the crud out. Plants really don't care about dust and hair lol

I used water cooled air handlers to dehumidify my growing spaces in a standard sealed room controlled environment agriculture setup. With the plant mass and 10kW of lighting- ceramic metal halide in this case- I was seeing a constant steady stream of moisture running out of the discharge tube amounting to roughly 15 gallons daily, nearly all produced during the lights on phase.

I had two 32 gallon trash cans; when one filled up, I moved the outlet tube to the other, added nutrients and used it to top up my RDWC systems. I basically never had to add water to the room unless I drained the RDWC, which I only did between bloom runs.

If your room is running properly, you'll end up with a lot of distilled water too. There's absolutely no reason you can't use it over and over. Mother Nature does and damn if she doesn't seem to know what she's doing lol


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 17, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Sounds like the unit was just dirty and was flushing the crud out. Plants really don't care about dust and hair lol
> 
> I used water cooled air handlers to dehumidify my growing spaces in a standard sealed room controlled environment agriculture setup. With the plant mass and 10kW of lighting- ceramic metal halide in this case- I was seeing a constant steady stream of moisture running out of the discharge tube amounting to roughly 15 gallons daily, nearly all produced during the lights on phase.
> 
> ...


Yea the 3 4ton cieling mounted air handlers im using have a drain i was either going to collect it or plumb it to the sink drain. So far i have 2 200 gal water storage tanks for either condensation or my ro. May try one as a collector. My ac guy said will spit out up to 13 gal a day each. They are rated at 180 pints per day


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 18, 2019)

I have a question about seed to sale tracking. So i see there are a few different ones to select from. All expensive. Anyone know of anything not so expensive?


----------



## nDanger (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm going with free NatureTrak until further notice...Here's an interview with the CEO.

https://www.ganjapreneur.com/jontae-james-offering-free-to-use-cannabis-compliance-software/


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 20, 2019)

nDanger said:


> I'm going with free NatureTrak until further notice...Here's an interview with the CEO.
> 
> https://www.ganjapreneur.com/jontae-james-offering-free-to-use-cannabis-compliance-software/


Hey thanks man definatly going to check it out.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 20, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Sounds like the unit was just dirty and was flushing the crud out. Plants really don't care about dust and hair lol
> 
> I used water cooled air handlers to dehumidify my growing spaces in a standard sealed room controlled environment agriculture setup. With the plant mass and 10kW of lighting- ceramic metal halide in this case- I was seeing a constant steady stream of moisture running out of the discharge tube amounting to roughly 15 gallons daily, nearly all produced during the lights on phase.
> 
> ...


So you sayin you only changed out your water between bloom runs?


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 20, 2019)

Plumbed chiller thru the wall into 165 gal res. Tested tonight. No leaks. Glad for that. Pain in the ass when using primer and cement with pvc


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 20, 2019)

nDanger said:


> I'm going with free NatureTrak until further notice...Here's an interview with the CEO.
> 
> https://www.ganjapreneur.com/jontae-james-offering-free-to-use-cannabis-compliance-software/


Its not free tho right?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 21, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> So you sayin you only changed out your water between bloom runs?


Yep. Topoffs only.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 21, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> So you sayin you only changed out your water between bloom runs?


Meaning u go thru flower without doing a res change? Do u have top off res?


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 21, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Yep. Topoffs only.


How long u veg? Size buckets and how much do u think plants drink a day ? I was going to use one top off for all 3 systems.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 21, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> How long u veg? Size buckets and how much do u think plants drink a day ? I was going to use one top off for all 3 systems.


I vegged in a different room and only moved plants into bloom when they were ready and the bloom room was empty. That's how I got over 6 turns a year. Fresh nutes at the beginning, topups thereafter.


----------



## nDanger (Sep 22, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Its not free tho right?


Yeah, it's free. They make their money on the back end.
It's like a big Weed Home Delivery service in San Francisco can use this software to take phone orders, dispatch drivers, process the payment, track and confirm the delivery. NatureTrak takes 1% of the transaction as their fee. It's just like it's free to have a VISA card, but VISA make TONS of money!
They have a deal with one of the PayPal type companies (Paygo, Waygo, something like that..) A dispensary could use it to pay you for 10 lbs of product and you can have a MasterCard linked to that account to make purchases or have it disbursed to your bank. Since they're tracking the money from one legit business to another legit business it reduces any concerns about "Dirty Money".


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 24, 2019)

Is there 


nDanger said:


> Yeah, it's free. They make their money on the back end.
> It's like a big Weed Home Delivery service in San Francisco can use this software to take phone orders, dispatch drivers, process the payment, track and confirm the delivery. NatureTrak takes 1% of the transaction as their fee. It's just like it's free to have a VISA card, but VISA make TONS of money!
> They have a deal with one of the PayPal type companies (Paygo, Waygo, something like that..) A dispensary could use it to pay you for 10 lbs of product and you can have a MasterCard linked to that account to make purchases or have it disbursed to your bank. Since they're tracking the money from one legit business to another legit business it reduces any concerns about "Dirty Money".


A set up fee oe something? My friend was sayin like 50 a month and 500 up front. Idk he is known for talking just to talk.


----------



## WaterDog (Oct 3, 2019)

how's set up going?


----------



## Renfro (Oct 4, 2019)

I haven't been following for a while. Any updates?


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 9, 2019)

WaterDog said:


> how's set up going?


Yes been so dam busy with my reg job and the grow. Wish i was further along but just got my outlets wired last night. Bringing ac guy in next day or so. Have one system built so far. Kind of tough to set up. My damm thumb is so sore from pushing rubber air hose seals into 32 buckets. Lol. Here are pix of my first system built.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 9, 2019)

Sux i wont have enough clones to put in to all 3 systems when i start. Thx to the 128 sute ez cloner fuckin with me. Not worried tho. Wont be to long before all 3 are running at same time.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 9, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I haven't been following for a while. Any updates?


Slowly but surely. Haha.


----------



## TahoeOkie (Oct 9, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> I have been on here 10yrs. Why wouldnt i come here. New lights and stuff changes. Lol. Im really just showing off u think i count on riu for answers? Lol. Small one.


Well said!


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 9, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Yep. Topoffs only.


How big a top off res u got?


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 12, 2019)

Had the first system running chiller and all. Stupid drain kit valve was open and i didnt notice until it was everywhere. I was pluggin in air lines and look up with a few gallons on floor. The system used to come with an inline filter closer to the pump from what i remembered. Now there are 4 little bulkhead screens to put on return manifold to catch debris. I will probably start it with plants on tuesday., have to wait for hvac guy to install the lines. Electrician is done.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 13, 2019)

Well i just couldnt wait any longer. Had to throw down a test run to play with and get a feel for the uc. The clones are in and i dont even have my ac going. 60% power 82f with 8 lights. Been cooler outside tho


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 14, 2019)

Not quite 24hrs in and they looking good. All standing up straingh some root making its way out of the net pots. Ppm 160 water temp 66f room 80f and o2 pressure at 25


----------



## nDanger (Oct 16, 2019)

With that O2 pressure your nutes may be high. Keep a close watch for rust spots, like a cal-mag deficiency. In this system that means there's too much. Drop your ppm's down to 100 FAST if you see that happening. According to the feeding chart I should be at 980 but I'm just easing past 700 with that O2 pressure.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 16, 2019)

Ph rose from 6.1 to 6.4 over night. Ppm went up to 200. The plas


nDanger said:


> With that O2 pressure your nutes may be high. Keep a close watch for rust spots, like a cal-mag deficiency. In this system that means there's too much. Drop your ppm's down to 100 FAST if you see that happening. According to the feeding chart I should be at 980 but I'm just easing past 700 with that O2 pressure.


Should i lower the o2 pressure?


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 17, 2019)

I think they its 180 ppm 6.1 ph. Hooked up doser stayin pretty stable


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 17, 2019)

Day 3 in the system


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 19, 2019)

Day 4 roots lookin nice. Finally mounted my 3 airhandlers. Hvac guy supposed to come check it out.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 19, 2019)

They have started to take off today.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 20, 2019)

Next day.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 20, 2019)

Ppm is down to 100. Havent hooked up top off res yet. Got to figure out how i want to do it. Got smaller wort chiller because the ones i have are to big to allow the float valve to work.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 21, 2019)

Do you have plans for a trellis rig or some other means of supporting your buds?


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 21, 2019)

Yea. I have 4ft wire fencing to go around each bucket


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 21, 2019)

This system really has the most explosive growth i have expirenced. I was looking on live video with adt and really cant wait to get to my shop. I need to start my co2 generator but need ac hooked up first. I know its early and you can lose it quick so im not going to let my guard down until im chopping them down.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 22, 2019)

Pixxx from today


----------



## Pawnee (Oct 22, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> How many de 1000 watt gavitas should i run? It calls for at least 32 lights right? How much air conditioning will it require? 15 tons? Or should i run 20 tons ( 4 5ton mini splits) to account for dehumidifier and co2 generator?
> 
> Im trying to open up a medical grow in oklahoma and needing to order up the equipment.
> Also what is the best rez to use with a 5 ton ×ater chiller? For sure need something insulated. What are people using?
> ...


I'm in Oklahoma as well. Gonna fallow this and asksome questions aswell.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 23, 2019)

So i actually planted them on the 13th of oct evening time. So i was off a day or so. Pix of Day 9 after transplant into uc. Did a bit of trimming. any leaves that needed gone are gone.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hope i didnt fuck to much up by topping them today. They should be fine i think.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 29, 2019)

Day 15 after ph drop of about .5 in over 24 hrs i did like a 99% change out. Half stregnth ppm at 210 and ec .4. Can that be right? The chart says week 3 420ppm and .6 ec. Since im half the ppm dosent it make it half the ec? Apparently not.
They seem to be fine but like a few slh felt the burn of high ppm. Damm humidity is bs right now at like 35% had to spray water on the floor to bring it up to 55%. Prob look into a humidifier tomorrow.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 29, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> The chart says week 3 420ppm and .6 ec.


Those numbers aren't the same.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 29, 2019)

dunno what chart you are using but if 210 PPM is half strength it seems weak to me personally.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 29, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Those numbers aren't the same.


I got to read up on ec more.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 29, 2019)

Renfro said:


> dunno what chart you are using but if 210 PPM is half strength it seems weak to me personally.


This one.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 30, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> I got to read up on ec more.


Im gun shy right now on my first run. Initally i was plannin on following directions but more than one person said over 500 will start to burn. And cch2o says with hyper airation reduce ppm by 1/2


----------



## Renfro (Oct 30, 2019)

As long as you don't see any deficiencies then all is well. When I ran DWC with GH 3 part I ran around 1000 PPM full strength.

There are some errors on that chart with the EC / PPM


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a question for ya. Would you be worried about humidity being 30-35%? Like to the point of need to fix right now or is it something that you would just eventually fix?


Renfro said:


> As long as you don't see any deficiencies then all is well. When I ran DWC with GH 3 part I ran around 1000 PPM full strength.
> 
> There are some errors on that chart with the EC / PPM


----------



## Renfro (Oct 30, 2019)

Well, humidity being too low, other than stressing the plants, can cause PM to pop up easier if the RH% rises. PM likes fluctuations of temp / humidity. So I get concerned if one of my swamp coolers goes down as they are my humidifiers hooked to an autopilot. I really like to stay around 40 - 45 % in flower and around 55 - 60 percent in veg / stretch.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 31, 2019)

What is PM?


----------



## Renfro (Oct 31, 2019)

Powdery Mildew


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Well, humidity being too low, other than stressing the plants, can cause PM to pop up easier if the RH% rises. PM likes fluctuations of temp / humidity. So I get concerned if one of my swamp coolers goes down as they are my humidifiers hooked to an autopilot. I really like to stay around 40 - 45 % in flower and around 55 - 60 percent in veg / stretch.


The operative word here is 'stay'. Having RH go up and down a lot is ideal for the spread of powdery mildew.

@Renfro you know this, I'm just driving the point home for those who may not.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 31, 2019)

I have been curious as to when i should add in the top off res. It just seems like it wouldnt be needed at first since the roots are small. Ill have to make sure i log the water level this evening and see where it ends up in the morning. I think they took up about 1 1/4" of nutes in 24hrs. Cant be for sure since i didnt make a note. Definatly past time for top off res. Not sure how much water that would be in gallons but i was 1 3/4" up net pot and today the bubbles were about bottom of net pot. Ok i tried to figure it on paper at about 40 gallons of water in 24 hrs. More than i would have thought.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ok so night before last my ph started dropping. Down to like 4.8 over night so i put some up in the doser and it gets locked at 6.0. Its 6.1 today with only 1 dose of ph up. Seems like it stabilized for now. 
The slh really disappointed me. They cant handle 200 ppm nutrient. Oh well now i know not to use them anymore. Im a little nervous about flipping to flower. I guess the older a plant gets the more nutes they can handle right? 
Anyway here todays pix. They really grew a lot since last night. Ppm was 210 went down to 140 i brought it back up to 210. Might go ahead and flip tomorrow since it will be day 21 veg


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Purpsmagurps i have had no issue keeping the system at 65-68f using stainless steel wort chiller. All 32 sites.
I remember you saying that it would be warm a few buckets into the circulation.


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 3, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> @Purpsmagurps i have had no issue keeping the system at 65-68f using stainless steel wort chiller. All 32 sites.
> I remember you saying that it would be warm a few buckets into the circulation.


What temp water are you running thru your wort chiller? I’m trying to dial my smaller system in and have just got my wort chiller. But I also use my cold water res to cool my room


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 3, 2019)

Might be difficult to keep in check when using your water to cool other things. Used to do ebb n flo with water cooled ice boxes and went ahead and threw a coil in res to keep water fresh. It worked so so. I set mine at 55. I have about 125 gallons of water in it and some expensive sticky insulation stuff. But it is consistantly. 64-68f daily. Thats with lights at 115%. Room right at 78-81f. Humidity has been constant 35%. Ugh...
Im anxious to see if the 1.5 hp is enough to cool 3 systems.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 3, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> The operative word here is 'stay'. Having RH go up and down a lot is ideal for the spread of powdery mildew.
> 
> @Renfro you know this, I'm just driving the point home for those who may not.


Agreed, PM love RH% fluctuation. The dry time allows the spores to propagate easily and the wet times cause it to spawn and grow in a matter of hours. So keep those numbers nailed down indeed.

It is important for growers to remember how humidity works. The cooler air is the less water it takes to put it at 100% saturated. So having warm air thats at 50% cool down will cause the humidity to rise. That is why many growers experience their first bout of PM after a period of lights out where temps dropped and ventilation / dehumidification is inadequate. To make it a double whammy, dehumidifiers are less efficient in cooler air.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Agreed, PM love RH% fluctuation. The dry time allows the spores to propagate easily and the wet times cause it to spawn and grow in a matter of hours. So keep those numbers nailed down indeed.
> 
> It is important for growers to remember how humidity works. The cooler air is the less water it takes to put it at 100% saturated. So having warm air thats at 50% cool down will cause the humidity to rise. That is why many growers experience their first bout of PM after a period of lights out where temps dropped and ventilation / dehumidification is inadequate. To make it a double whammy, dehumidifiers are less efficient in cooler air.


That's because you gotta add heat to dehumidify.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 3, 2019)

Illncheck my night time humidity but i thinkbthe high is like 35 and low is 30. I have much air circulation also like 15-20 drop in temp at night. I think i need a wifi thermostat for mega split. Anyone know of a controller that works with mini splits that dont have a plug tob plug in.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 4, 2019)

Upon changing nutes and flipping to flower tonight i kept it low at 280 ppm. I need to seriously do a top off res. For now im just adding nutes daily. 
Curious to see what kind of strech im going to see on this system


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 4, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Might be difficult to keep in check when using your water to cool other things. Used to do ebb n flo with water cooled ice boxes and went ahead and threw a coil in res to keep water fresh. It worked so so. I set mine at 55. I have about 125 gallons of water in it and some expensive sticky insulation stuff. But it is consistantly. 64-68f daily. Thats with lights at 115%. Room right at 78-81f. Humidity has been constant 35%. Ugh...
> Im anxious to see if the 1.5 hp is enough to cool 3 systems.


Ohh yikes looks like I may be in for the same ride. I’m using a 1/2hp to chill 55g set at 50f to cool my room (about 1500w of lights) with the ice box and a 35g rdwc. Temps are usually 80-88f because I have co2, and 55-70%rh. Have my 55g res wrapped in two layers of pink insulation now hopefully it’s not too bad. Would hate to have to upgrade chillers.

hey @Renfro I’ve been reading some of your old posts but can’t seem to find it now, don’t/didn’t you run co2 for veg and flower?


----------



## Renfro (Nov 4, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> hey @Renfro I’ve been reading some of your old posts but can’t seem to find it now, don’t/didn’t you run co2 for veg and flower?


Co2 bleeds into veg from my flowering rooms and in veg it's around 600 - 700 PPM. In flower it's 1000 - 1200


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Ohh yikes looks like I may be in for the same ride. I’m using a 1/2hp to chill 55g set at 50f to cool my room (about 1500w of lights) with the ice box and a 35g rdwc. Temps are usually 80-88f because I have co2, and 55-70%rh. Have my 55g res wrapped in two layers of pink insulation now hopefully it’s not too bad. Would hate to have to upgrade chillers.
> 
> hey @Renfro I’ve been reading some of your old posts but can’t seem to find it now, don’t/didn’t you run co2 for veg and flower?


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 5, 2019)

Ok so im thinking im getting closer to the strength they like. At 290ppm they only dropped 10 ppm over night
Can see


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 6, 2019)

All i can say is wow! Extreme growth every single day in this system. Had to go in and thin it out. Took many cuttings. Like so many i dont know what i will do with them. Lol. The ban kush and gold leaf are stout ass plants. The branches are pretty stiff with tight nodes. The glue is more spread out. Both big. The mku is pretty tight along with the slh. Seems the slh is coming back strong. Guess the trick is to really ease the plants into this system. Maybe less than half strength nutes be safest. Its crazy how much they grow. Noticed the water level dropped about half inch over night. Ppm lost 10 ppm mixed 30 gal of half strength and brought it back to to 280ppm. They seem to dig it. Here are todays pix. One of my lil veg stuff as well.


----------



## westcoast420 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice setup man. Just curious why your feeding so light? I give seedlings 2x the ppm your giving those girls. Alot of peoples tap water is 200 ish ppm.


----------



## nDanger (Nov 7, 2019)

westcoast420 said:


> Nice setup man. Just curious why your feeding so light? I give seedlings 2x the ppm your giving those girls. Alot of peoples tap water is 200 ish ppm.


Westcoast, apparently with the monster air pumps these systems have, the plants uptake nutes super efficiently. It's one of the trickier lessons you have to learn with Current Culture. Btdt seems to have learned it in his mind, but his heart (like all of us) wants to push it to the ragged edge. I'm about 7 weeks ahead of him with my new system and he'll do the same thing I did. "I'm in week 5 so I'm going to push these babies up to 770ppm!(1.1EC)" WRONG! They would have been perfectly happy at 630ppm (.9EC). So I've learned it, and he will too!!


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 7, 2019)

westcoast420 said:


> Nice setup man. Just curious why your feeding so light? I give seedlings 2x the ppm your giving those girls. Alot of peoples tap water is 200 ish ppm.


Because signs of burn on one of the strains. Just playin safe. I will stay at half strength until i see they need more. Current culture says to go half strength with hyper airation


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 7, 2019)

nDanger said:


> Westcoast, apparently with the monster air pumps these systems have, the plants uptake nutes super efficiently. It's one of the trickier lessons you have to learn with Current Culture. Btdt seems to have learned it in his mind, but his heart (like all of us) wants to push it to the ragged edge. I'm about 7 weeks ahead of him with my new system and he'll do the same thing I did. "I'm in week 5 so I'm going to push these babies up to 770ppm!(1.1EC)" WRONG! They would have been perfectly happy at 630ppm (.9EC). So I've learned it, and he will too!!


I have no desire to push anything anywhere. Why would i change it up when its growin good. Less is more.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 7, 2019)

nDanger said:


> Westcoast, apparently with the monster air pumps these systems have, the plants uptake nutes super efficiently. It's one of the trickier lessons you have to learn with Current Culture. Btdt seems to have learned it in his mind, but his heart (like all of us) wants to push it to the ragged edge. I'm about 7 weeks ahead of him with my new system and he'll do the same thing I did. "I'm in week 5 so I'm going to push these babies up to 770ppm!(1.1EC)" WRONG! They would have been perfectly happy at 630ppm (.9EC). So I've learned it, and he will too!!


I learned before i started using the system. I went over accidently because my probe wasnt fully submerged. I caught it and backed it way off. I plan on making it thru with my first run.


----------



## westcoast420 (Nov 7, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Because signs of burn on one of the strains. Just playin safe. I will stay at half strength until i see they need more. Current culture says to go half strength with hyper airation


I honestly dont know how thats possible to get burn at that low of ppm. Have you checked your meter? Ive used rdwc systems, aero systems etc and have run up to 2 ec and over without issues. I run 700 ppm in my aero cloner once there rooted lol. Not trying to be a dick or anything just want to see you get the most out of that system.  Have you flipped yet? Awesome setup for real tho man hope you kill it!


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 7, 2019)

westcoast420 said:


> I honestly dont know how thats possible to get burn at that low of ppm. Have you checked your meter? Ive used rdwc systems, aero systems etc and have run up to 2 ec and over without issues. I run 700 ppm in my aero cloner once there rooted lol. Not trying to be a dick or anything just want to see you get the most out of that system.  Have you flipped yet? Awesome setup for real tho man hope you kill it!


I have ran 1600ppm in an aeroflo. This is different. Did i check my meters? Lol. No thats probably it. Lol. Jk. I hit them with 450 accidently and left then had to come back and noticed one strain had rust looking spots. I read before about that meaning to much. Some roots started to get a beighish tint to them. Within just few hrs. Backed it off to half strength like the designer of the system suggests you do and like i did but my metet got me. Some leaves took the burn, grew slower couple days then continuing half strength they have really started to take off. Flipped on the 3rd 21 day veg


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 7, 2019)

Last nights pix comin up. Trying to get them all cleaned up and cages on. Taking quite a few cuttings. Went up to 350ppm since it dropped 40 ppm thru the night. Having the common upward ph drift now. Set doser at 5.9 to help. I keep putting off doing a top off res. Need to get on it tho.


----------



## westcoast420 (Nov 8, 2019)

Well if its working then its workin! Typically the start of nute burn would be the tips going brown or yellow then brown. When Ive got rust looking spots before it was too much calcium I believe but that was a long time ago. Anyway enough of that, What nutes you running? Are you running the gavitas at full power yet? Those should start exploding pretty soon!


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 8, 2019)

westcoast420 said:


> Well if its working then its workin! Typically the start of nute burn would be the tips going brown or yellow then brown. When Ive got rust looking spots before it was too much calcium I believe but that was a long time ago. Anyway enough of that, What nutes you running? Are you running the gavitas at full power yet? Those should start exploding pretty soon!


Cultured solutions. Yes gavitas at 115 %. I thought they started exploding already. But i havent grown on one of these before. Left at 350 last night and now they are back down to 280.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 8, 2019)

They def starting to eat more.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 8, 2019)

Got my hydrogen pro hooked up with drain to waste. Idk why people hate on it. It works just like i used to. It was lighting and going out shortly after. Reason was the water flow. Troubleshooting led me to having co2 output all the way down and the water cooling all the way up. That let me know the cheap garden hose was the problem. I ran 3/4" pvc on the water into a sprinkler ball valve. They discontinued the hydrogen water flow valve. This one was only 15 bucks at home depot. Works pretty good once i put a better hose on it. Couple pix from today.


----------



## VONDANK420 (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks great. The UC is an indy car.
I built a 60 system facility a few years back. Lots of fun.
Pic is crappy but I pulled one of the rooms off CC's Facebook site.
We were 270 in veg and 450 to 660 in flower.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 9, 2019)

VONDANK420 said:


> Looks great. The UC is an indy car.
> I built a 60 system facility a few years back. Lots of fun.
> Pic is crappy but I pulled one of the rooms off CC's Facebook site.
> We were 270 in veg and 450 to 660 in flower.View attachment 4418595


Dam im living the dream and now dreaming more. Thats badass to the maxxx!


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hope you guys arent getting bored with my daily updates. I cant help it. Pretty exciting everyday for me. I have heard word of people getting root rot midway thru flower. Im assuming they didnt have a chiller
Question:
Can u still get root rot with 65-68 water temps with a sterile rez and light nutrient feeding?

Todays pix


----------



## VONDANK420 (Nov 9, 2019)

Are you running UC Roots?


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 9, 2019)

VONDANK420 said:


> Are you running UC Roots?


Of course


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 9, 2019)

VONDANK420 said:


> Are you running UC Roots?
> [/i didnt ask because im having issues.


----------



## VONDANK420 (Nov 9, 2019)

I know your not. I was just asking before I answered your question.
Since your using it then chances are very slim for root rot.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Hope you guys arent getting bored with my daily updates. I cant help it. Pretty exciting everyday for me. I have heard word of people getting root rot midway thru flower. Im assuming they didnt have a chiller
> Question:
> Can u still get root rot with 65-68 water temps with a sterile rez and light nutrient feeding?
> 
> Todays pix


Yes because oxygenation and circulation are the keys. That's why I ran waterfalls and I never had root rot problems even when temps went up to the mid 70s F.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Yes because oxygenation and circulation are the keys. That's why I ran waterfalls and I never had root rot problems even when temps went up to the mid 70s F.


I would like to see an actual study done on what creates more DO. Waterfall or airstones.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 14, 2019)

Here is a slide show. Dates in order 10-26, 10-29, 11-2, 11-6, 11-9, 11-12. Well not in order but those are the dates


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 14, 2019)

Nice job with everything man, ive been following along, you put in the work and its def starting to show.

Best of luck


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 14, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Nice job with everything man, ive been following along, you put in the work and its def starting to show.
> 
> Best of luck


Thank you. For realz!


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 14, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Nice job with everything man, ive been following along, you put in the work and its def starting to show.
> 
> Best of luck


Took longer than i wanted and planned but it finally came together. The bad thing is my father in law was a bit nervous but he believed enough in me to invest serious money. Kills me he passed away a month ago. Right before i filled the system. Never even saw it set up. RIP MARK ANSCHUTZ... AND THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING..


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 15, 2019)

Had a flood. Main reason i dont like anyone helping me. Let hose fall out of ro storage and lost 200 gal on the floor. Soaked carpet my neighbors complained about water. Which its same neighbor that is complaining about smell. I thought they were bullshitting about smell and when my wife went over she confirmed there is no smell over there at all. The lady asked if the smell would hurt the baby. Lol. Cracked me up. Going to suck tomorrow but probably going to remove the carpet out of the first couple offices. Anyway here is couple pix


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 15, 2019)

Bummer about the mishap. Keep on keeping on brother.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 16, 2019)

All i can say is WOW! this system kills it for real. Unheard of growth rates.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 16, 2019)

Pix from today


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 16, 2019)

Another question. Plant health is overall great imo. But what is the cause of long stems on some leaves. Seems like i read somewhere its to low nutrient strength? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 21, 2019)

Here is couple more pix. Everything going ok. Had the ph start dropping so i ddid a 3/4 change out. Which i been wanting to get the ppm up. Im a bit nervous so i left them at 420 mid week 3. And filled 50 gal top off with stronger. The ppm os still slowly dropping. Anything i do and the ppm continues to drop.


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 21, 2019)

Up the ppm a little further. My rdwc plants like it around 600-700, I'm in week 2 of flower


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 21, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Up the ppm a little further. My rdwc plants like it around 600-700, I'm in week 2 of flower


Hell to the naw bro. Pointless to do that when they monster. U tryin to kill my crop. No thx.


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 21, 2019)

That's fine, and it wont "kill" your plants. But I see issues in your future when they are in heavy flower at 420 ppm. Looking good though dude.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 21, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> That's fine, and it wont "kill" your plants. But I see issues in your future when they are in heavy flower at 420 ppm. Looking good though dude.


What issues you mean?


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 21, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> What issues you mean?


Perhaps deficiencies. I personally haven't seen anyone flower at those levels. Especially in rdwc/UC system as these plants grow extremely fast in these systems. Obviously that doesnt mean people havent successfully flowered at those levels, just saying I havent seen it that low. At 750ppm my girls have no tip burn and can probabaly take more, but I'm happy with those levels at day 19 of flower.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 22, 2019)

Check it out i leave it at 420 last night and its 280 this morning. Is that normal? Im going to check it out that just seems like a huge drop oner a 13 hr time frame.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 22, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Check it out i leave it at 420 last night and its 280 this morning. Is that normal? Im going to check it out that just seems like a huge drop oner a 13 hr time frame.


Is that clear sign i need stronger nutrient?


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes it is..


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 22, 2019)

From what I've read, once you start seeing 50pt drops your plants are usually ready for a bump in ppm.

Most I've seen are flowering between 650-900 some as high as 11-1200. 450 seems low at this stage. 

Your plants look great tho, nice job. That's a big room and lots of work to keep them all looking like that.


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 22, 2019)

Just start slow. Up to 500ppm and see what happens tomorrow. You might find that instead of ppm dropping 140ppm over night it only dropped 60..or whatever. Then you could up to 550 and see what happens the next day, perhaps no drop at all at that point. At 750 my ppm stays there for about 3 or 4 days before I have to add back.


----------



## TahoeOkie (Nov 24, 2019)

Keep working hard man!! Sorry bout your father-in-law...RIP.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 24, 2019)

Its crazy i think the ppm drops more at lights off than during lights on.


----------



## WaterDog (Nov 24, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Here is couple more pix. Everything going ok. Had the ph start dropping so i ddid a 3/4 change out. Which i been wanting to get the ppm up. Im a bit nervous so i left them at 420 mid week 3. And filled 50 gal top off with stronger. The ppm os still slowly dropping. Anything i do and the ppm continues to drop.



What wall mounted fans are these? How do you like?

Awesome grow. MORE PICS


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 24, 2019)

How's everything going? Still fighting the ppm drops?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> I would like to see an actual study done on what creates more DO. Waterfall or airstones.


It isn't the dissolved oxygen that's the difference. It's the churning of the water's surface.


----------



## carlsbarn (Nov 25, 2019)

Howdy brother! 

Thanks for the thread, always fun to read the energy and excitement in a newly legal environment. You mentioned Stacked Kush as a possible strain a while back...grew one a few years ago and she was bulletproof outdoors. Pulled about 20 oz's out of an 18 gallon pot, citrus soda/fuely skunk, solid potency. I reckon she'd be explosive in a set up like yours. Good luck man!


----------



## myke (Nov 25, 2019)

With all that light 450ppm is VERY low.Remember a 2~300 ppm bump isnt huge,Id suggest you isolate a one plant system.You can test this way,,speed up the learning curve.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 25, 2019)

Ppm dropping still. Daily dose of about 200 ml a and b 100 coco cal and just started with 75 of mid boost. Got back to 420ppm. Its down to 350 now tho. I watch my digital meter and it eats a little constantly. The printouts show every minute or every 5 min avg.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 25, 2019)

In 20 minutes it went from 340 to 329ppm. Thats about how fast it goes constantly. When the ppm gets lower it actually slows down a bit.


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 25, 2019)

Tellin ya..they are eating a lot you need to up the ppm a bit..


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 25, 2019)

What you're currently feeding your plants in flower most feed more in veg..


----------



## myke (Nov 25, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> What you're currently feeding your plants in flower most feed more in veg..


Ya my clones get more. But hey he’s learning and better to be under as long as there’s no deficiency's


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 25, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Tellin ya..they are eating a lot you need to up the ppm a bit..


Im tryin im just going slow. No deficiencies has to be a good thing. Early on when the ppm got high like 450 in week 2 it defina
Tly burned one strAin and all the roots took on a tannish color. I dropped the ppm and 
Everything went back white. I feel my low ppm is to much for one strain. Most people that i have talked to say 500ppm max in the uc. Especially with the air pressure gague


----------



## myke (Nov 25, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Im tryin im just going slow. No deficiencies has to be a good thing. Early on when the ppm got high like 450 in week 2 it defina
> Tly burned one strAin and all the roots took on a tannish color. I dropped the ppm and
> Everything went back white. I feel my low ppm is to much for one strain. Most people that i have talked to say 500ppm max in the uc. Especially with the air pressure gague


What do u mean air pressure gauge?


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 26, 2019)

myke said:


> What do u mean air pressure gauge?


Excuse me. The air flow regulator. My bad. Lol.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 26, 2019)

3 weeks is to long to veg in the 8gal modules. At least for the Glue. Its a big plant with mad roots


----------



## redi jedi (Nov 26, 2019)

I ran my veg system at 1 ec and the flower system at 1.4 to 1.8. Both UC, veg system was 8 site in the 8gal buckets on 24" center and the flower was also 8 site but in the 13 gal buckets with 60" centers. With 4 weeks veg I was disappointed if each plant yielded less than a pound.


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 26, 2019)

Are you running mixed strain/pheno right now? I mean they look great but I'm pretty sure I told ya you were gonna have this problem doing it that way. U have one plant that can't take the nutes and the rest are getting underfed because of it. I've run a lot of dwc and I don't ever remember being under 500 ppm except for fresh clones. Your doing big things but I'm telling you find a couple nice strains make mother's and learn those strains and that system better by running them over and over. Mixed phenos/ strain runs are always a pain and I've never had them yield as good as a mono crop.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 27, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Are you running mixed strain/pheno right now? I mean they look great but I'm pretty sure I told ya you were gonna have this problem doing it that way. U have one plant that can't take the nutes and the rest are getting underfed because of it. I've run a lot of dwc and I don't ever remember being under 500 ppm except for fresh clones. Your doing big things but I'm telling you find a couple nice strains make mother's and learn those strains and that system better by running them over and over. Mixed phenos/ strain runs are always a pain and I've never had them yield as good as a mono crop.


That is what im doing with just the one system with the strains i have to pick from. Cant test one in coco then expect it to preform the same in the uc. So i figured my best bet is to run one system with a few of each to see which ones respond well. Someone said that some plants just dont like the whole roots being submerged gig. Super lemon haze and mk ultra happen to be totally not cool with it. Didnt take much to expose them early when i overfed. Ill have a minimum of 16 of each strain once i start. 
You guys it really sounds like lots of people are using more nutrient than they need to. All your higher ppm. Why not feed less and still not be nutrient deficient? I always used to hear dont feed them til they show you they need it. Idk in soil i used light nutrient every water. In ebb n flow we fed strong, aeroflo fed strong. I dont think more nutes will do any good. Imo.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 27, 2019)

So u guys dont think im making this stuff up about 1/2 strength nutrient. Here its straight from the designer of the products mouth.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 27, 2019)

WaterDog said:


> What wall mounted fans are these? How do you like?
> 
> Awesome grow. MORE PICS


Hurricane 16" they good. Sux assembling 20 of them but had no choice


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 27, 2019)

Ahhh the stability im seeing now my lines arent clogged. Ph solid, ppm moving down slowly. Like was seeing all kinds of irregular fluctuations in the numbers. Even with ph doser. I should have been paying better attention to the roots.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 27, 2019)

Pix from today. Little bit of everything


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 27, 2019)

Water manifold and ro pix in there0o


----------



## loucephur (Nov 27, 2019)

Sparky123 said:


> I’m going to sit down for this should be interesting


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 27, 2019)

Well has it been interesting?


----------



## loucephur (Nov 27, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Well has it been interesting?


Still reading! but indeed it has, haha! Haven’t gotten to the end but hope everything is working out for you man. You’re living the dream if so.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

loucephur said:


> Still reading! but indeed it has, haha! Haven’t gotten to the end but hope everything is working out for you man. You’re living the dream if so.


Yea not going to start weighing it up yet. Lol. Stuff can happen pretty fast in the uc. Its actually pretty easy. Couple things you got to watch like roots clogging lines water temp and dont fry them using to much nutrient and it does the rest.


----------



## loucephur (Nov 28, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Yea not going to start weighing it up yet. Lol. Stuff can happen pretty fast in the uc. Its actually pretty easy. Couple things you got to watch like roots clogging lines water temp and dont fry them using to much nutrient and it does the rest.


When’s your predicted harvest time!?


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

loucephur said:


> When’s your predicted harvest time!?


About the 5 of jan or my birthday the 12th of january should be good. The 19th of jan would be about the latest i would harvest. Bet i pull them at the end of week 9 tho. Which the 5th would be first day of week 10. Just depends on how much is there. I saw each strain flowered the clones under t5s really packed weight on in the 10th and 11th week. But when the calyxes are all swolen dripping resin and i have no easy to see clear trichsand most the pistils have changed and it gets that ripe smell. Mmmmm. Seriously cant wait. Its been few yrs since i harvested my own crop. Never as big as this one. Hell not half as big. Biggest flower i have done is 3800 watts. Maybe it was 2800. Cant remember but i think i had 3 1000 watt galaxy and 2 400 watt galaxys. I was at nearly 10000 watts starting out this gro. Already up to 13800 watts of de hps. Much fun much fun.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

Very glad i didnt rush and up the nutrient strength like so many were suggesting. The ppm flucuations were because the water wasnt moving nowhere near how much it should be moving. It has hardly dropped 6 ppm since 10pm lastnight


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

I can see many people ending their first try because the listened to everyone suggesting ideas instead of going with the manufactures directions. Anything over about 550 in rdwc is a complete waste. Bet plants dont get bigger with higher ppm. Why use more than nesassary?


----------



## myke (Nov 28, 2019)

Put your HPS glasses in front of your camera,makes for some cool shots.


----------



## myke (Nov 28, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> I can see many people ending their first try because the listened to everyone suggesting ideas instead of going with the manufactures directions. Anything over about 550 in rdwc is a complete waste. Bet plants dont get bigger with higher ppm. Why use more than nesassary?


Each strain is different as you know. I’m not a pro but generally you keep upping the food until the plant barks back then you know the limit.
That’s a good question. About if a plant grows bigger buds with more food compared to less.ive never tried. Usually I see deficiency’s if I’m too low so I up it until they go away. 
What food brand r you using?


----------



## redi jedi (Nov 28, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> I can see many people ending their first try because the listened to everyone suggesting ideas instead of going with the manufactures directions. Anything over about 550 in rdwc is a complete waste. Bet plants dont get bigger with higher ppm. Why use more than nesassary?


Nothing grows to its fullest potential being starved. Manufactures directions are mostly sales pitch....


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

redi jedi said:


> Nothing grows to its fullest potential being starved. Manufactures directions are mostly sales pitch....


You say starved, but you mean showing nutrient deficiency right? That would pretty much mean the plant is starving. Maybe kind of thin and scraggily lookin? Idk if u can see the couple pix i shared. But do those plants appear starved? Deficient? Thin or scraggily? Not hardly.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

myke said:


> Each strain is different as you know. I’m not a pro but generally you keep upping the food until the plant barks back then you know the limit.
> That’s a good question. About if a plant grows bigger buds with more food compared to less.ive never tried. Usually I see deficiency’s if I’m too low so I up it until they go away.
> What food brand r you using?


Do people really use nutrient other than cultured solutions in this system? I use it. You said see deficiencys so u up the ppm. I see none. I see some issues with to high ppm on one strain. It happened in like week 2. Roots took on a lil darker shade than white for a bit until they came out of it. Believe me the first sign of nute defiency i will for sure up the ppm. Until i do i dont see any reason to. Ill cruise at 1/2 strength like cch2o recommends when using hyper aeration. At 5 weeks in the system comin in at 5-7 " on day one i got plants that are 5 ft tall from the top of bucket. Growing on avg 1' per week seems decent to me. I see no reason pushing to the first signs of burn. That will stunt a plant quick.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

myke said:


> Put your HPS glasses in front of your camera,makes for some cool shots.


I was thinking about that last night. Ill give it a try when im there next.


----------



## myke (Nov 28, 2019)

Neverr herd of cultured solutions?Wwhat is a hyper air?


----------



## redi jedi (Nov 28, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> You say starved, but you mean showing nutrient deficiency right? That would pretty much mean the plant is starving. Maybe kind of thin and scraggily lookin? Idk if u can see the couple pix i shared. But do those plants appear starved? Deficient? Thin or scraggily? Not hardly.


Your plants look fine. What Im saying is dont take current cultures recommendations as gospel. If you want to remain profitable in this business yield is very important. The wholesale price of weed is only dropping...


----------



## redi jedi (Nov 28, 2019)

myke said:


> Neverr herd of cultured solutions?Wwhat is a hyper air?


Cultered solutions is current cultures brand of nutes, expensive bottled nutes like everyone elses. Hyper aeration is another pitch, water can only hold so much DO at a given temp.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

redi jedi said:


> Your plants look fine. What Im saying is dont take current cultures recommendations as gospel. If you want to remain profitable in this business yield is very important. The wholesale price of weed is only dropping...


I cut their recommendations in half. I have always cut every nutrient strength in half or more. I did find it in writing from cch2o that should cut in half or more with hyper aerated systems. More o2 in root zone so they use the nutrient super efficient. When the do is in optimum range its going to use less nutes. Its like the extra do takes place of the nutes. There is no extra room in the plant for more stuff so when u have a lot of do it charges the nutrient. This is just my opinion. I just know its working decently enough i dont want to do anything drastic and throw it off in the wrong direction. Its a pride thing. I have talked a lot of shit about being able to sucessfully run the uc my first try. I feel i have done the research and know the answers to any and every risk that can arise. Number 1 answer is take all preventative measures that are avalibal. Every one. Sterile rez, consistant 65-68f water, do not over feed your plants, keep your eyes on your roots,I learned that first hand. I saw an issue figured out what is happening and did the only thing that i could and started pulling them bitches back thru. Pain in my ass but with 31 it took couple hours. Now i know i need to pay more attn to the roots. Plenty Air movment, scrub the air in the room, have plenty of ac, use cch2o nutrient. I mean its designed spacifically for the system. Diy no thanks. Only the water manifolds for chiller did i design and fabricate myself. I could see diy systems having a lot more issues possible. Honestly i dont see me ever needing to use more than half strength on feed chart. I would be so embarrassed if i didnt get a legit harvest off my first run. Or if i killed it. So i will ask a few questions here but i already have the answers im just bouncing them off riu because its fun and i try to keep open to listening to other ideas on most things. If there is an easier way to do what im doing im all for changing it up. 

Anyway, lol. Long winded post. Im to lazy to re read back thru. So if some dont make sense my apologies in advance. Lol



M


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

redi jedi said:


> Cultered solutions is current cultures brand of nutes, expensive bottled nutes like everyone elses. Hyper aeration is another pitch, water can only hold so much DO at a given temp.


not very expensive and definatly best and cleanest clearest line with the least amount of parts to the line of any other stuff. I totally agree that nutes are nutes but they designed these for this system. This Hell im using miricle grow and coco cal in a 4x8 of small clones in soil perlite mix just to see what it produces because it will produce. They cost357 for 15 gal uc roots,90 for 5 gal coco cal,5 gal veg a and b 101 each, bud boost mid and early 180 each for 5 gal, 15 gal of bloom a and b 290 each late boost71 for 7.5#. That is not bad. I mean that little cost isnt even relevant when you're attempting to do what im doing.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 28, 2019)

redi jedi said:


> Cultered solutions is current cultures brand of nutes, expensive bottled nutes like everyone elses. Hyper aeration is another pitch, water can only hold so much DO at a given temp.


Hold only so much at a time yes but it is constantly being depleated so a good supply on a constant level is the only way to keep it optimum.


----------



## redi jedi (Nov 29, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> not very expensive and definatly best and cleanest clearest line with the least amount of parts to the line of any other stuff. I totally agree that nutes are nutes but they designed these for this system. This Hell im using miricle grow and coco cal in a 4x8 of small clones in soil perlite mix just to see what it produces because it will produce. They cost357 for 15 gal uc roots,90 for 5 gal coco cal,5 gal veg a and b 101 each, bud boost mid and early 180 each for 5 gal, 15 gal of bloom a and b 290 each late boost71 for 7.5#. That is not bad. I mean that little cost isnt even relevant when you're attempting to do what im doing.


I used canna aqua for the longest time, and I was hesitant to switch because I was so familiar with that brand but the amount of cash I was spending was getting ridiculous. I eventually switch to RAW dry nutes and cut my nute costs in half with equal results...

The only reason I went with RAW is because it was readily available at my nearest grow shop.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 29, 2019)

redi jedi said:


> I used canna aqua for the longest time, and I was hesitant to switch because I was so familiar with that brand but the amount of cash I was spending was getting ridiculous. I eventually switch to RAW dry nutes and cut my nute costs in half with equal results...
> 
> The only reason I went with RAW is because it was readily available at my nearest grow shop.


Different in rdwc. I would hate to have any nutes that stained roots. For real every brown root i saw pix of that looked was said to be stained and not rot was weak asf and stunted looking. I bought enough nutes to run 3 32 site systems for about a year for the total being like 1700 and i might need more coco cal. Half is 850 definatly worth 850 for cleaner non sediment nutes. And since i go half strength i just made the extra 850 back. In all actuality i would spend 1700 for yr supply of nutes and you spend 850 on 6 month supply. I may be a little off on my nutes lasting a year i cant remember if i got a yr supply or if i got enough to get thru 1 harvest with 3 systems. The jugs are still full mostly. The 1 32 site im running now is eating about 200 ml bloom a&b 100 ml coco cal and 100 of mid boostevery 2-3 days. Thats how long a 50 gal top off is lasting. Before i make another.


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 29, 2019)

Are you doing any complete res changes in your systems?


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 30, 2019)

I did one in veg. Because i panicked because had to switch to ph up on the doser. I never rinsed the system out out of the box so i did like 98%. Then when flipped to flower. Also the other day when the numbers were acting strange i drained 3/4 then found out why my numbers were all over. Roots slowing the flow it was dosing my system and then going into ineffective control lockout. It really didnt make sense. Cleared the pipes and bam looking stabe as fuck ppm slow creeping down ph it dosed 5 times today. Stayin at 5.9


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 30, 2019)

One thing i wont deny. I love growing marijuana, it is so much fun. I take pride in it. Im sharing it here to floss a little and my wife wont let me share on facebook. I really appreciate all the feedback. It just makes it that much more fun. 
Im curious tho. A couple people on here told me i would fail on the 32 site system. I just want to ask anyone who cares to guess.. Jan 5 2020 will be 63 days flower. How many people think i will not make it thru flower? Tbh i think i will be really close to 2# per light with one module empty and the 4 stunted slh. Cant wait to find out.


----------



## loucephur (Nov 30, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> One thing i wont deny. I love growing marijuana, it is so much fun. I take pride in it. Im sharing it here to floss a little and my wife wont let me share on facebook. I really appreciate all the feedback. It just makes it that much more fun.
> Im curious tho. A couple people on here told me i would fail on the 32 site system. I just want to ask anyone who cares to guess.. Jan 5 2020 will be 63 days flower. How many people think i will not make it thru flower? Tbh i think i will be really close to 2# per light with one module empty and the 4 stunted slh. Cant wait to find out.


I wish you the best man! Only good things. I’ll be following along.


----------



## sandman83 (Nov 30, 2019)

that thing is awesome man, you have me wanting to build an eight site version and eyeballing the parts....


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 1, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> that thing is awesome man, you have me wanting to build an eight site version and eyeballing the parts....


They are pretty cool. I thought about diy for about 1 second. Something small yea maybe but nearly 100 buckets. No way. They really grow pretty fast


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 1, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> They are pretty cool. I thought about diy for about 1 second. Something small yea maybe but nearly 100 buckets. No way. They really grow pretty fast


yeah I usually just stick with the prebuilts and overpay tbh. I've got some LEDs on the way to try out and was looking at a different hydro setup in a new tent.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 1, 2019)

myke said:


> Neverr herd of cultured solutions?Wwhat is a hyper air?


Hyper aeration. Pretty much a lot of air constantly. Looked it up and its a lunc condition where there is an abnormally high amount of air or something. I would think it means a lot and fast


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 1, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> yeah I usually just stick with the prebuilts and overpay tbh. I've got some LEDs on the way to try out and was looking at a different hydro setup in a new tent.


It has been pretty prob free other than the roots i let get out of hand. Caught b4 to late tho. Way back in this post someone mentioned buckets overflowing and when i noticed different levels i knew right away what the prob was and fixed it. Now i know to check regularly. It did scare me tho.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 2, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> It has been pretty prob free other than the roots i let get out of hand. Caught b4 to late tho. Way back in this post someone mentioned buckets overflowing and when i noticed different levels i knew right away what the prob was and fixed it. Now i know to check regularly. It did scare me tho.


yeah that has me worried with my setup as well, roots always seem to grow exactly where you don't want them . I'm probably going to turn the hydro stuff off after this run, and just do some soil plants while I hunt for a mother.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh no everything died. Left alone for 2 days and over. Ugh


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 4, 2019)

Lol yea right. After 2 days ppm started going up and ph down. Got there and top off is dry and water level low. Topped off with ro water and aftwr a day its starting to balance out. Had to change ph to up. Buds gettin fat tho


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 4, 2019)

@sandman83 ye has lil faith. Lololol...


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 5, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> @sandman83 ye has lil faith. Lololol...


nah i figured you were joking . Only seedlings die that fast.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 5, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> nah i figured you were joking . Only seedlings die that fast.


The 2 days of neglect on my part would be perfectly fine with a bigger topoff res. They not only drank the entire 50 gal but the water level in my buckets was 3ish inches under netpot when i have water level set at just under the net pot. So in 2 days they drank up 75-100 gallons. To me that seems like a crazy amount. 
Next run im only goung to run 2 32 site systems. Was going to do all 3 but i a bit scared still. Lol. Next piece of gear is going to be a 200 gal topoff res. In veg and early flower not really needed but damm after they really start taking off they kill the water.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 5, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> The 2 days of neglect on my part would be perfectly fine with a bigger topoff res. They not only drank the entire 50 gal but the water level in my buckets was 3ish inches under netpot when i have water level set at just under the net pot. So in 2 days they drank up 75-100 gallons. To me that seems like a crazy amount.
> Next run im only goung to run 2 32 site systems. Was going to do all 3 but i a bit scared still. Lol. Next piece of gear is going to be a 200 gal topoff res. In veg and early flower not really needed but damm after they really start taking off they kill the water.


that is nuts man, here I am trying to maintain a 5-10 gallon drop . Girls are up to my chest now and drinking a ton, maintaining at 1350-1400 ppm at the moment. I need to re-do the room before I do another batch.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 5, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> that is nuts man, here I am trying to maintain a 5-10 gallon drop . Girls are up to my chest now and drinking a ton, maintaining at 1350-1400 ppm at the moment. I need to re-do the room before I do another batch.


How long u veg? How big air pump are you using? What type of stones? I feel that high ppm would roast my crop. My ppm start going down week 6 thru finish. Im creeping along with a 420ppm got as high as 470 when topoff was dry. The ppm did a slow rise as the plants uptook. Water from system while no topoff.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 5, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> How long u veg? How big air pump are you using? What type of stones? I feel that high ppm would roast my crop. My ppm start going down week 6 thru finish. Im creeping along with a 420ppm got as high as 470 when topoff was dry. The ppm did a slow rise as the plants uptook. Water from system while no topoff.


these were started on the 10/15 from seed and flipped 11/25, flo and gro 2 gallons, I've been watching it but no tip burn or anything. When I measured the full strength lucas formula with my water it came out to around 1350 ppm, perhaps conversion factor is different?

2.5 silica/5 calmag/8 micro/16 bloom/2.5 koolbloom, + growers recharge and mammoth P


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 6, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> these were started on the 10/15 from seed and flipped 11/25, flo and gro 2 gallons, I've been watching it but no tip burn or anything. When I measured the full strength lucas formula with my water it came out to around 1350 ppm, perhaps conversion factor is different?
> 
> 2.5 silica/5 calmag/8 micro/16 bloom/2.5 koolbloom, + growers recharge and mammoth P


Definatly not dealing with the consistant dissolved o2 levels that the UC delivers. Thats prob why you can handle that ppm. Just like when i did ebb n flo or aeroflo both rocked high ppm up to 1600ppm at highest. But not even close to the dissolved o2 of the UC. Thats why i dont want to use more than half strength. I guess thats what people arent understanding about the UC. With that much D0 in the water 1000 ppm for more than prob an hr will leave you having to start over. The roots will get so weak that it will be a waste of time to continue even one more day. They wont bounce back in time if at all to get thru a decent cycle.

Remember its the DO levels that seperate the UC from other systems. O2 to the root is one of the only ways to increase yield. That and co2. All the extra additaves and foliular sprays and teas arent going to increase your yield. I tried this stuff called bloombastic once. So expensive. Plants may like it but the plant not producing anymore bud weight in the end. From what i have saw anyway


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 6, 2019)

That makes sense, I knew the UC used less nutes due to the higher exchange rates and DO. Girls might be taller than me soon, have to use the ladder to raise the lights from now on.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 6, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> That makes sense, I knew the UC used less nutes due to the higher exchange rates and DO. Girls might be taller than me soon, have to use the ladder to raise the lights from now on.


I hear u. From the ground a couple my glue are about my height. 5'10" the slh stunted lil short things. The glue is just a really massive growing plant. My lights are at about 7-9ft. Some higher than others.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 6, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> I hear u. From the ground a couple my glue are about my height. 5'10" the slh stunted lil short things. The glue is just a really massive growing plant. My lights are at about 7-9ft. Some higher than others.


I super cropped all the buds over on the tallest girl....she gave me the finger and straightened them all out within 24 hours, just a bump where I squished each. I'll start deploying the ropes and stakes if she keeps stretching much farther...


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 7, 2019)

13 out of 13 seeds sprouted in rockwool. Do si dos zkittlez, watermelon zkittlez, sensiskunk and nl x skunk also had a free auto purple gorilla that i popped just for the fun of it. Attitude still serving up good gear after all this time. Tbh i trust them overseas than i do any bank that is us based.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 10, 2019)

Past few days been Business as usual. I got the topoff rez dialed in pretty nice. I even went almost 48 hrs away from it. With 50 gal it is completely empty after at most 48 hrs. Not sure how long it was empty before i got there to see it. Half strength nutes all the way. Highest was 490ppm. Now start a slow slide down to oppm.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 12, 2019)

I had my ph set at 5.8 and noticed the doser dosed a lot of times in 24 hrs. Like whole lot. The bluelab ph doser is cool and all but i sure would like to be able to adjust it from my phone. Full nutrient dosers may be used on my next run. It really takes place of a top off res. Kind of waiting on cch2o to come out with theis. So when my doser went into lockout mode the ph never dropped past 5.7. The system took on near pint of ph up to stay at 5.8 but never went under 5.7. Im thinking when its going down to set at 5.6 and when its going up6.4. The feeding chart shows it should be at 5.8 this week but thats not really good to use ph adjusters to hit that number. Bluelab should have added setpoints to the controller.


----------



## djav59 (Dec 12, 2019)

I find it amazing the startup capital some of you have access to compared to level of expertise .
Not a criticism but comment perhaps on the modern world in general.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 12, 2019)

djav59 said:


> I find it amazing the startup capital some of you have access to compared to level of expertise .
> Not a criticism but comment perhaps on the modern world in general.


I have enough capital to fund my expertise. I put it all together single handed. Except tying in electric and connecting linesets. I knew enough to get what i need to sucessfully grow on in the uc. I knew enough to not only hand pick every single item but to install each. Did i mention single handed? Yes i did but just a reminder im running a 4x8 ebb n flo. Sog and a 4x8 soil sog alongside the 32 site uc system. 12 1000 watt de gavitas going right now. One more time. SINGLE HANDED! Not sure how many people here are flowering with more than 3000 watts. Maybe a few. 

Growing commercially is a different world. Its a pretty awesome world lol but yea. Lot of work. You cant imagine the feeling it is. Am i an expert? Well i could teach the master grower certification course. I know just enough to grow how im growin.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 12, 2019)

djav59 said:


> I find it amazing the startup capital some of you have access to compared to level of expertise .
> Not a criticism but comment perhaps on the modern world in general.


I find it amazing these people so full of expertise cant find the funding to put something together. Im a go geter. I saw this shit comin back in 2015. I started planning then. I talked to the right people and must have been pretty convincing. But im no expert.


----------



## djav59 (Dec 12, 2019)

You have no conception of which you speak. The war is still ongoing the only demand here is for meth and pills so how well do you think weed would fare?


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 13, 2019)

djav59 said:


> You have no conception of which you speak. The war is still ongoing the only demand here is for meth and pills so how well do you think weed would fare?


Absolutely none. Is cool growing tho.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 16, 2019)

Glad to see your doing so well, how are u liking your ac I just bought a bigger spot in Michigan and have to build out from scratch and going to need much bigger ac than I already got. How many btu are u using to cool your 12 lights I'm planning on two rooms of either 10 or 12 lights. Glad to see you seem to be on top of running that system and doing well.


----------



## djav59 (Dec 17, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Absolutely none. Is cool growing tho.


Thar's what its all about the craft quality not quantity . Ever eat Walmart watermelons ? Here they are large tasteless green things its the same with the churn and burn .


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hey bdt,

Glad to see your doing well. I had a question. I just finished reading a thread you started about running an aero system, wondering what your overall impression was ? I'm about to start a run of LPA and am scouring the net looking for any and all info I can get lol.

So how did you like it? I see your now running undercurrent, you like this more?

Thanks man


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 17, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey bdt,
> 
> Glad to see your doing well. I had a question. I just finished reading a thread you started about running an aero system, wondering what your overall impression was ? I'm about to start a run of LPA and am scouring the net looking for any and all info I can get lol.
> 
> ...


Aeroflo was cool. Easy. I ran a sog and it preformed pretty good. The uc is fun.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 17, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Glad to see your doing so well, how are u liking your ac I just bought a bigger spot in Michigan and have to build out from scratch and going to need much bigger ac than I already got. How many btu are u using to cool your 12 lights I'm planning on two rooms of either 10 or 12 lights. Glad to see you seem to be on top of running that system and doing well.


4 tons is cooling the 12 lights right now. In summer it wont do it. I have the 3 4ton units which should be enough for all 24 lights.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 17, 2019)

djav59 said:


> Thar's what its all about the craft quality not quantity . Ever eat Walmart watermelons ? Here they are large tasteless green things its the same with the churn and burn .


I know huh. My quality is lacking big time


----------



## myke (Dec 17, 2019)

I’ve had a few strains like that. Resin grows on the leaves ,buds with lots of leaves. Thought it was my system or room. Just some funky genetics out there I guess. Curious have you ran this same strain in coco or dirt?one I had grew more Christmas tree like(bud shape) in coco then it did in hydro.


----------



## djav59 (Dec 17, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> I know huh. My quality is lacking big time


Looks good wish I could say the same for the rest Ive seen being imported here but proofs in the pudding as they say.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 17, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Aeroflo was cool. Easy. I ran a sog and it preformed pretty good. The uc is fun.


cool thanks, i was just wondering why you moved away from that system and into the Uc.

was quality and yield still on point?


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 18, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> cool thanks, i was just wondering why you moved away from that system and into the Uc.
> 
> was quality and yield still on point?


Commercial would be hard doing huge sog


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 18, 2019)

myke said:


> I’ve had a few strains like that. Resin grows on the leaves ,buds with lots of leaves. Thought it was my system or room. Just some funky genetics out there I guess. Curious have you ran this same strain in coco or dirt?one I had grew more Christmas tree like(bud shape) in coco then it did in hydro.


I have saw in coco and they are different.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 19, 2019)

Coming into the end of week 7 and seeing some nice colors coming out. Feels good to rock this system. Thx to the positive energy some gave me and double thx to the people who said i couldnt do it. I felt like it was a sure thing all along. Research was my key to victory. And the right equipment. I had enough expirence growing to know what i needed to make it thru. Not weighing up lbs yet still a week or 2 to go but i feel very confident im going to make it.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 20, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> cool thanks, i was just wondering why you moved away from that system and into the Uc.
> 
> was quality and yield still on point?


Quality was fire.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 20, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> cool thanks, i was just wondering why you moved away from that system and into the Uc.
> 
> was quality and yield still on point?


I ran the aeroflo2 as a aero dwc hybrid not a nft aero hybrid. Left drain pipe at half way up so there would be constant nutrient in tubes getting sprayed with the jets of water making much bubbles.


----------



## thenugget (Dec 20, 2019)

Got any new pics to show us man? Only way you won't be harvesting those plants man is if you rolled for them because you have that setup dialed! Very impressive I'm sure your father in law would be proud all those dollars he put up has resulted in many many more dollars for his daughter and yourself. Props man you proved all the skeptics wrong and now they aren't anywhere to be seen? Haha


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 20, 2019)

thenugget said:


> Got any new pics to show us man? Only way you won't be harvesting those plants man is if you rolled for them because you have that setup dialed! Very impressive I'm sure your father in law would be proud all those dollars he put up has resulted in many many more dollars for his daughter and yourself. Props man you proved all the skeptics wrong and now they aren't anywhere to be seen? Haha


That is sure right. Lol. Havent saw a single 1 since i put plants in the buckets. New pix will be coming here in an hour or so. Bout to go to my shop. I been snapping a few but ill get some good ones here in a few.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 20, 2019)

thenugget said:


> Got any new pics to show us man? Only way you won't be harvesting those plants man is if you rolled for them because you have that setup dialed! Very impressive I'm sure your father in law would be proud all those dollars he put up has resulted in many many more dollars for his daughter and yourself. Props man you proved all the skeptics wrong and now they aren't anywhere to be seen? Haha


her a few pix


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 24, 2019)

So i found a few nanners on the glue plants. Im pretty sure i have it narrowed down to 2 causes. Either the stress it recieved when i took the cuts. I just hacked a bushel of beanches and taped together and they all sat in a 5 gal bucket for 2 days with water in bottom. Took final cut and put on clone machine. Other cause is the ideal air control panel that i thought was also the thermostat i hung directly in middle of canopy. It has white light thats pretty bright. Glue is the only one that threw nanners. So any seed i find is going to be crossed with the largest plant in my grow. Sadly im culling the glue from my roster. 
It is still a sucess to me because this was a test run for this exact reason. Im tempted to bring the slh back and run a full system of them cuz the weed is fire. My favorite is going to be the lost cause that there is only one of. I bet that one bucket gets over a pound. Definatly keeping it and want to run a full system of it. The gold leaf is crazy fire looking shit. The lost cause has thick colas dense as hell lots of them. Sweet bud


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> So i found a few nanners on the glue plants. Im pretty sure i have it narrowed down to 2 causes. Either the stress it recieved when i took the cuts. I just hacked a bushel of beanches and taped together and they all sat in a 5 gal bucket for 2 days with water in bottom. Took final cut and put on clone machine. Other cause is the ideal air control panel that i thought was also the thermostat i hung directly in middle of canopy. It has white light thats pretty bright. Glue is the only one that threw nanners. So any seed i find is going to be crossed with the largest plant in my grow. Sadly im culling the glue from my roster.
> It is still a sucess to me because this was a test run for this exact reason. Im tempted to bring the slh back and run a full system of them cuz the weed is fire. My favorite is going to be the lost cause that there is only one of. I bet that one bucket gets over a pound. Definatly keeping it and want to run a full system of it. The gold leaf is crazy fire looking shit. The lost cause has thick colas dense as hell lots of them. Sweet bud


Yeah, most likely it was the light from the controler is probably what made the glue throw some nuts. Had that happen quite a few times with that cut from too many green led’s on electronics within the growrooms. Couldn’t figure it out. Only the glue would be the one growing a couple nuts here and there. Enough to lightly seed.
Covered all the green led’s on electronics, problem went away.


Green led’s aren’t supposed to fuck with flowering, that’s what i always used to say.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 25, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, most likely it was the light from the controler is probably what made the glue throw some nuts. Had that happen quite a few times with that cut from too many green led’s on electronics within the growrooms. Couldn’t figure it out. Only the glue would be the one growing a couple nuts here and there. Enough to lightly seed.
> Covered all the green led’s on electronics, problem went away.
> 
> 
> Green led’s aren’t supposed to fuck with flowering, that’s what i always used to say.


Really. Yea i have a ph controller and a guardian monitor then the control panel. Prob why they give 30' of wire with it so u can run it outside the growroom.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 27, 2019)

Anyone know what it would cost to have someone come in and tell you everything to get set up the equipment then show thèm how to use it and consult afterward? Or what someone would charge to do all that?


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 27, 2019)

bdt1981 said:


> Anyone know what it would cost to have someone come in and tell you everything to get set up the equipment then show thèm how to use it and consult afterward? Or what someone would charge to do all that?


depends on the size of the operation. build+start->finish consulting can get pretty pricey for large scale facilities


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 28, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> depends on the size of the operation. build+start->finish consulting can get pretty pricey for large scale facilities


Well to start a guy want s me to set up 3 wr site xxl uc systems and i suggest 24 1000watt de and 18 free hanging vertical 600 watt lights.
He just bought 20 32 site 13gal systems used with 1.5 hp chiller each for 1600 each


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 28, 2019)

The 12 seeds i dropped all sprouted then one nl x skunk just wilted away one morning. But the others are doing great. So ready for this run to be over. I want to start 3 if i can fit it in there. No sense bsing around. I need to be running fullblast. Watch me hit near 32 lbs on one system with lost cause. Very anxious to see what that one bucket pulls.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 28, 2019)

Anyone have any idea on getting the gro sok like air distribution without the price tag


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 2, 2020)

11 hrs i spent harvesting. Gold leaf got stunted by ph dropping suddenly in the final 2 weeks. Now i know what caused that drop. The 10 glue plants came in heavy. Also had bucket completely full of root. Restricting flow. Glad to be done with that. The lost cause came in nice. The stunted slh has some fire bud. Might try it again at lower ppm. The gold leaf has fire weed but the plant grew sativa like in the uc. Balls of bud. Lots of them. Ill for sure hit 2 # per light. The gold leaf and slh hurt overall yield. I do think 4# per light is a sure thing with lost cause or glue filling a system. Like im almost certian it will. If not then more than 3/4# per bucket. Couple pix i snapped


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 4, 2020)

Major frosty buds. The slh real nice.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 5, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Major frosty buds. The slh real nice.


Not best pix phone flash not workin batt dying


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 6, 2020)

I have a question. Can the uc increase thc production? I only ask because when i hit my slh it blows me back hard like almost to much. But when i smoke it of my buddy where i got the clone from it just dont hit hard. His is fluffy where mine is more dense. Mine different green like lighter than his. Im not being bias cuz i grew it it just seems like all around better bud.


----------



## Dmac9e (Jan 6, 2020)

Wicked show! Keep it up man ill be following along


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 7, 2020)

Dmac9e said:


> Wicked show! Keep it up man ill be following along


About to fire up 2 systems very soon. Got to get my 2nd ac hooked up and im rollin.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 9, 2020)

So the lost cause pulled about 370gs of prime bud and about 30 that were pretty airy from being completely covered by rest of plant. No weight on the gorilla glue yet. The ph drop that happened about 2.5 weeks from harvest is to blame for minimal growth the last 2 weeks. It shocked them good. 
I know how to fix the ph issue. Watch the roots. Root prune more. Big plants like the glue need 2 week veg. The bucket being so full was a major contributor to the water not Recirculating the way it should. Cant wait to get these systems filled up again. By the end of the week should be on and crackin.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 16, 2020)

So I made my 3rd system into an xl with only 2 rows to leave myself room to work. So here it is a 76 site rdwc legal commercial grow 2 days in. Have a full system of blue dream then another system with blue dream and lost cause then a system with blue dream and gold leaf. They are responding pretty well. I was questioning whether the 1.5 hp chiller could cool all 3 systems. It was working for 2 full systems. I added 12 site system tonight so we shall see. Removing the ceiling tiles in the chiller room did wonders for the chiller. I'm very excited about this run. I know a few things to watch for this time so should be fun. Debating on 2 or 3 week veg. Here couple pic. Crazy how as small they are going in how fast they grow.


----------



## fragileassassin (Jan 16, 2020)

that is....
Goals as fuck.
Very nice setup you got there. I hope to work for a commercial operation like this eventually.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 17, 2020)

Go big or go home.... you ain’t ready to go home yet by the looks of it lol

best of luck with this run man, I’ll be following along.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 18, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Go big or go home.... you ain’t ready to go home yet by the looks of it lol
> 
> best of luck with this run man, I’ll be following along.


Thx. My main concern was if the 1 1/2 hp chiller could cool all of it. The 125or so gallons im chilling seems to be just right. Im sittin at 68 mid day. The plants seem to be responding they werent all in the best shape going in but they comin around. I figured may as well throw out the other 12 sites and run full capacity. I still have enough room to work. Going to be crazy once they in flower.


----------



## fragileassassin (Jan 18, 2020)

Have you thought about site insulation at all? 
Could take some strain off your chiller, im sure it produces a good bit of heat. 
My veg setup has some heat issues and insulating my buckets cut way down on the chiller on cycles.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 18, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Have you thought about site insulation at all?
> Could take some strain off your chiller, im sure it produces a good bit of heat.
> My veg setup has some heat issues and insulating my buckets cut way down on the chiller on cycles.


Have started with the piping. The kind im using is pretty expensive. Pain in the ass doing all that cutting. There is just so many. Im wondering what will be easiest for cages or trellis netting.


----------



## fragileassassin (Jan 18, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Have started with the piping. The kind im using is pretty expensive. Pain in the ass doing all that cutting. There is just so many. Im wondering what will be easiest for cages or trellis netting.


Even this cheap bubble foil stuff for windows that I used made a pretty big difference. I was able to layer several sheets and cut 5 or 6 layers with a single cut once I found the right blade. 
definitely will give you something to do when youre standing around going wtf can I do right now lol.

I would probably just make some wood frames along each row and get some rolls of that cheap trellis netting you can roll out every cycle. 
Easiest way I can see to manage that much. Just have the netting be disposable so you can cut it out and replace as needed. 
Ive seen some people just roll out some of that pvc coated wire fencing over the rows.


----------



## chex1111 (Jan 19, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I have a question. Can the uc increase thc production? I only ask because when i hit my slh it blows me back hard like almost to much. But when i smoke it of my buddy where i got the clone from it just dont hit hard. His is fluffy where mine is more dense. Mine different green like lighter than his. Im not being bias cuz i grew it it just seems like all around better bud.


his temperature is too high most likley


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 20, 2020)

Wondering what would work better cooling more water like 140 gallons for the chiller res or cooling a smaller amount. Im sitting like 69f-70f at highest and not liking it. When summer get here its not going to work with what im using.


----------



## fragileassassin (Jan 20, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Wondering what would work better cooling more water like 140 gallons for the chiller res or cooling a smaller amount. Im sitting like 69f-70f at highest and not liking it. When summer get here its not going to work with what im using.


More water will take longer to heat up and chillers cool slowly. I would go as big as you have room for up to the max your chiller is rated for. Should be better.
It was much easier to control temps in my 130 system than my 30 gallon system.
I keep mine at 70 on purpose.


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Jan 24, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Might be difficult to keep in check when using your water to cool other things. Used to do ebb n flo with water cooled ice boxes and went ahead and threw a coil in res to keep water fresh. It worked so so. I set mine at 55. I have about 125 gallons of water in it and some expensive sticky insulation stuff. But it is consistantly. 64-68f daily. Thats with lights at 115%. Room right at 78-81f. Humidity has been constant 35%. Ugh...
> Im anxious to see if the 1.5 hp is enough to cool 3 systems.


That is great info. I'm heavily considering the wort chiller method for my rdwc systems but I'm not sure how large (length of coils or size chiller) I would need. By using this method, I hope to use one chiller for 3 seperated rez's. Each system is 77-83 gallons and are close to each other, with 2 systems in one room and the third seperated directly behind by a wall. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 24, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> More water will take longer to heat up and chillers cool slowly. I would go as big as you have room for up to the max your chiller is rated for. Should be better.
> It was much easier to control temps in my 130 system than my 30 gallon system.
> I keep mine at 70 on purpose.


So you think 70 better than 65? Water hold more o2 at 65. Always wondered if the cold water slowed stuff down.


----------



## fragileassassin (Jan 24, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> That is great info. I'm heavily considering the wort chiller method for my rdwc systems but I'm not sure how large (length of coils or size chiller) I would need. By using this method, I hope to use one chiller for 3 seperated rez's. Each system is 77-83 gallons and are close to each other, with 2 systems in one room and the third seperated directly behind by a wall. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


I did something like this to chill 2 systems with 1 chiller. I put a pump in my res that pumped into coils in a bucket in my flower res. Kinda hard to explain. But line came in the side of the res and I split it into 4 smaller lines. I coiled up as much tubing as I could in a 5 gallon bucket and made the return from my chiller waterfall into the bucket first before overflowing into the system. It's all about surface area of the tubing touching water, more coils of smaller line is better than bigger coils of larger line.
I was able to keep both systems that were around 150 gallons at 68F with a 1/4 hp with no site insulation.
Youll just have to kind of play around with lengths and how many coils ect to get it dialed in to your specific heat needs. 50ft of 1/2" tubing coiled up in 65F water was about to maintain a 35 gallon system thatll climb from 65 to nearly 80 in a single day under 70F with no insulation.

This is the only pic i could find, I started witth this end ended up coiling it up in a 5 gallon bucket in there.


----------



## Axion42 (Jan 24, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> So you think 70 better than 65? Water hold more o2 at 65. Always wondered if the cold water slowed stuff down.


For my 30gal rdwc system I keep chiller at 70 with a 2 degree deadband. Chiller will run once every 30 minutes or so


----------



## fragileassassin (Jan 24, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> So you think 70 better than 65? Water hold more o2 at 65. Always wondered if the cold water slowed stuff down.


Ive done both. I wanted to know if I could get away with 70 using the southern ag fungicide and it worked fine so I just left it alone after that to let the chiller run less.


----------



## Axion42 (Jan 25, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Ive done both. I wanted to know if I could get away with 70 using the southern ag fungicide and it worked fine so I just left it alone after that to let the chiller run less.


Pretty much how I felt about it, but I run sterile with 3ppm of pool shock.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 25, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> That is great info. I'm heavily considering the wort chiller method for my rdwc systems but I'm not sure how large (length of coils or size chiller) I would need. By using this method, I hope to use one chiller for 3 seperated rez's. Each system is 77-83 gallons and are close to each other, with 2 systems in one room and the third seperated directly behind by a wall. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> [/QUOT
> Read 1ft of 3/8





Axion42 said:


> For my 30gal rdwc system I keep chiller at 70 with a 2 degree deadband. Chiller will run once every 30 minutes or so


Im using 1 1/2 hp chiller to chill 76 8gallon buckets. Water manifolds to wort chillers. 69 and 70 on the 2 32 site systems and 66 on the 12 site


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Jan 25, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> I did something like this to chill 2 systems with 1 chiller. I put a pump in my res that pumped into coils in a bucket in my flower res. Kinda hard to explain. But line came in the side of the res and I split it into 4 smaller lines. I coiled up as much tubing as I could in a 5 gallon bucket and made the return from my chiller waterfall into the bucket first before overflowing into the system. It's all about surface area of the tubing touching water, more coils of smaller line is better than bigger coils of larger line.
> I was able to keep both systems that were around 150 gallons at 68F with a 1/4 hp with no site insulation.
> Youll just have to kind of play around with lengths and how many coils ect to get it dialed in to your specific heat needs. 50ft of 1/2" tubing coiled up in 65F water was about to maintain a 35 gallon system thatll climb from 65 to nearly 80 in a single day under 70F with no insulation.
> 
> ...


Rt on..thanks bro.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 27, 2020)

Here couple pics today. Tomorrow is the end of week 2. I think ill veg another week. Also i will be getting another chiller. The 1.5hp prob work for 2 32 sites but thats prob max.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 30, 2020)

Growin good man


----------



## myke (Jan 30, 2020)

What are the white hoses that run on the floor then into ea tote?


----------



## Axion42 (Jan 30, 2020)

myke said:


> What are the white hoses that run on the floor then into ea tote?


 Probabaly air stones, the UC systems use them.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 30, 2020)

Haven't read through the whole thread but congrats on making it all work out man! Always a good feeling to watch others succeed.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 2, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Haven't read through the whole thread but congrats on making it all work out man! Always a good feeling to watch others succeed.


Thx man yes white hoses are air stones. The pumps are inactive different room


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Feb 2, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Thx man yes white hoses are air stones. The pumps are inactive different room


Are you on IG? I'd like to see the progress.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Are you on IG? I'd like to see the progress.


I am not.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 4, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> How many de 1000 watt gavitas should i run? It calls for at least 32 lights right? How much air conditioning will it require? 15 tons? Or should i run 20 tons ( 4 5ton mini splits) to account for dehumidifier and co2 generator?
> 
> Im trying to open up a medical grow in oklahoma and needing to order up the equipment.
> Also what is the best rez to use with a 5 ton ×ater chiller? For sure need something insulated. What are people using?
> ...


Absolutely insane, I thought I made this post myself... I just bought my own 20x40 building and am using 32 lights.. in Oklahoma. Haha, small world man!


----------



## killakanna (Feb 5, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Absolutely insane, I thought I made this post myself... I just bought my own 20x40 building and am using 32 lights.. in Oklahoma. Haha, small world man!


Were you concerned that 32 might be too much for 800 sq ft? I was worried I may overheat the area.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 5, 2020)

Also, random question but, do you have any external air coming in? Does that ruin you insulation? Or do you not need fresh air from outside.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 6, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Also, random question but, do you have any external air coming in? Does that ruin you insulation? Or do you not need fresh air from outside.


I do not have any external air coming in. I have a 12 in fan suckinv thru a filter out of my room and then into as another 12 in fan blowing back in. Thinking about putting a 6inch fan and filter with a speed controller to constantly suck air out. I'm not even running co2 right now. Should help the smell. My neighbors complaining.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 6, 2020)

I been to lazy to snap many pix. They growing a good bit. I didn't top and haven't removed much else. Just now starting to build a trying ed Ellis with PVC frame then tie my own string to make the net. I'm cheap where I can be.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 6, 2020)

How many total sites were you able to fit in there?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 6, 2020)

killakanna said:


> How many total sites were you able to fit in there?


76. 2 32 site and a altered the manifold on the other 32 and made a 12 site. Still have plenty room to work. If I would have done all 96 it would have been impossible to do change outs or fill top off res.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 8, 2020)

Root pruning is more important than about anything else in these systems. At least for the 8gal with 2in PVC. I have already caught roots trying to sneak down river. Saw them peeking thru to the other bucket. I try and hit them every 5 days at least. I'll stop the end of week 2 and not touch them much after that.


----------



## nDanger (Feb 8, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> 76. 2 32 site and a altered the manifold on the other 32 and made a 12 site. Still have plenty room to work. If I would have done all 96 it would have been impossible to do change outs or fill top off res.


Gee, it sounds like you ended up doing just what that guy said back on May 22nd (page 3 of this thread)


----------



## killakanna (Feb 9, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Root pruning is more important than about anything else in these systems. At least for the 8gal with 2in PVC. I have already caught roots trying to sneak down river. Saw them peeking thru to the other bucket. I try and hit them every 5 days at least. I'll stop the end of week 2 and not touch them much after that.


Do you keep the lights off when you’re trimming the roots? Or is the whole make sure not to get light on the roots thing overblown


----------



## killakanna (Feb 9, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> 76. 2 32 site and a altered the manifold on the other 32 and made a 12 site. Still have plenty room to work. If I would have done all 96 it would have been impossible to do change outs or fill top off res.


How was your final pull on the 64 site initial run?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 10, 2020)

killakanna said:


> How was your final pull on the 64 site initial run?


I only ran 1 system with 31 plants. About 13 or 14 lbs not including what I blasted and the little bit of airy buds. I stunted them good in the beginning week and then right at the end. Learned what happened and am keeping better eye on them. Literally half the plants felt the shock


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 10, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Do you keep the lights off when you’re trimming the roots? Or is the whole make sure not to get light on the roots thing overblown


Imo overblown. They wont grow well with light but a few seconds dont hurt I dont think. They grow back within 48hrs and have to do it again. I hope I dont have to do it any more after end of week 3.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 10, 2020)

nDanger said:


> Gee, it sounds like you ended up doing just what that guy said back on May 22nd (page 3 of this thread)


What did he say?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 10, 2020)

nDanger said:


> Gee, it sounds like you ended up doing just what that guy said back on May 22nd (page 3 of this thread)


I see what post ur talking about but no I did 2 32s and a 12


----------



## killakanna (Feb 10, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I only ran 1 system with 31 plants. About 13 or 14 lbs not including what I blasted and the little bit of airy buds. I stunted them good in the beginning week and then right at the end. Learned what happened and am keeping better eye on them. Literally half the plants felt the shock


That’s crazy that you were able to still pull 14 after the issues. I think once you’re dialed in, it’s going to be possible to get close to 60-65 lbs, though 95 may be pushing it.

You having any circulation or humidity issues? Any powdery mildew while running at full blast?


----------



## killakanna (Feb 10, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Imo overblown. They wont grow well with light but a few seconds dont hurt I dont think. They grow back within 48hrs and have to do it again. I hope I dont have to do it any more after end of week 3.


does the shock from trimming the roots have any long term negative effects? It’s crazy that even with 13 gallons, the plants still don’t have enough room to grow to their full potential. What do they need?! 55 gallon Tupperware bins?!


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 10, 2020)

killakanna said:


> does the shock from trimming the roots have any long term negative effects? It’s crazy that even with 13 gallons, the plants still don’t have enough room to grow to their full potential. What do they need?! 55 gallon Tupperware bins?!


Ya gotta look at what their full potential really is. Some strains can grow giant 20ft trees. I'm sure the roots of a plant that size are insane.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 11, 2020)

killakanna said:


> That’s crazy that you were able to still pull 14 after the issues. I think once you’re dialed in, it’s going to be possible to get close to 60-65 lbs, though 95 may be pushing it.
> 
> You having any circulation or humidity issues? Any powdery mildew while running at full blast?


Circulation is good humidity Is 45-50 I'm not even running a dehu. Just one of the ac in dry mode and my temp and humidity is steady. At 78 with light as 115%. The head units move a ton of air.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 11, 2020)

killakanna said:


> does the shock from trimming the roots have any long term negative effects? It’s crazy that even with 13 gallons, the plants still don’t have enough room to grow to their full potential. What do they need?! 55 gallon Tupperware bins?!


I would think it all depends on veg time as to what size is needed. I'm not sure if pruning roots slows the plant down. The roots seem to bounce back no prob


----------



## killakanna (Feb 11, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I only ran 1 system with 31 plants. About 13 or 14 lbs not including what I blasted and the little bit of airy buds. I stunted them good in the beginning week and then right at the end. Learned what happened and am keeping better eye on them. Literally half the plants felt the shock


what do you think shocked the little fellas? What would you do different?How many strain did you grow


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 12, 2020)

killakanna said:


> what do you think shocked the little fellas? What would you do different?How many strain did you grow


Water flow problems late because the glue filled to bucket pretty solid. That was with 2 weeks left then the first week I didn't have my rpm probe completely submerged so it was reading low. I kept adding more notes and it hardly moved so I gave more then left. Came back 2 hrs later and noticed some rust looking stuff on the leaves of a couple and was like wtf. Then I grabbed my hand held meter and was almost at 500 PM first week. Drained and filled with ro water to get it back down. So I dont think. I know. So every few days I have been clipping the long feeders off and keeping it bunched up. They grow back very fast. That will solve my water flow. And I'm making sure proves are right before doing anything.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 12, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Imo overblown. They wont grow well with light but a few seconds dont hurt I dont think. They grow back within 48hrs and have to do it again. I hope I dont have to do it any more after end of week 3.


Why wouldn’t you have to do it anymore after end of week 3?


----------



## killakanna (Feb 12, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Water flow problems late because the glue filled to bucket pretty solid. That was with 2 weeks left then the first week I didn't have my rpm probe completely submerged so it was reading low. I kept adding more notes and it hardly moved so I gave more then left. Came back 2 hrs later and noticed some rust looking stuff on the leaves of a couple and was like wtf. Then I grabbed my hand held meter and was almost at 500 PM first week. Drained and filled with ro water to get it back down. So I dont think. I know. So every few days I have been clipping the long feeders off and keeping it bunched up. They grow back very fast. That will solve my water flow. And I'm making sure proves are right before doing anything.


It is just absolutely insane that they fill up the buckets THAT much. Lol. Can you imagine if they were given the room to actually grow?!


----------



## killakanna (Feb 12, 2020)

Did you use 13 or 8 gallon? Wasn’t sure


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2020)

killakanna said:


> It is just absolutely insane that they fill up the buckets THAT much. Lol. Can you imagine if they were given the room to actually grow?!


What do they need more room for? They get all the water and nutes they need right there. The water brings it to them, they don't need to go anywhere!


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 13, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Why wouldn’t you have to do it anymore after end of week 3?


Because they will be in trellis on some and just dont like to cut on them after week 3. I can reach in and keep them out for the most part unless they try to fill up again. Here some pics. I just trimmed them 4 days ago and one already going into the cone screen on return manifold. Before and as after of today's pruning.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 13, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Did you use 13 or 8 gallon? Wasn’t sure


8gallon. 3 week veg


----------



## killakanna (Feb 13, 2020)

BDT, do they start growing into the PVC? Maybe figure out a way to keep em out? Just tryna figure out how to reduce your work load


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 15, 2020)

killakanna said:


> BDT, do they start growing into the PVC? Maybe figure out a way to keep em out? Just tryna figure out how to reduce your work load


They do but once they get big house can kind of twist them together. Growing into the pipe is ok as long as it doesn't clog up. They are growin ggv into the net on return manifold


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 15, 2020)

Some big leaves you got going there!

8g square sites sound like a good balance to me.
Ive found 5g buckets to be a little too small for my desired plant size and the only added benefit I get from my 17g sites is I dont have to worry about much travel.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 16, 2020)

I was thinking maybe trying zip ties or something on the roots instead of cutting.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 16, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Some big leaves you got going there!
> 
> 8g square sites sound like a good balance to me.
> Ive found 5g buckets to be a little too small for my desired plant size and the only added benefit I get from my 17g sites is I dont have to worry about much travel.


where did you get 17 gallon food grade buckets?


----------



## killakanna (Feb 16, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> They do but once they get big house can kind of twist them together. Growing into the pipe is ok as long as it doesn't clog up. They are growin ggv into the net on return manifold


Gosh those fan leaves look BEAUTIFUL. Are you cloning now, and did you set up a separate veg room yet or are you going to continue doing the whole cycle in one location?


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 16, 2020)

killakanna said:


> where did you get 17 gallon food grade buckets?


Most of us with bigger sites dont care about any kind of food grade rating and just use plastic totes. That's probably the first mention I've heard of "food grade" sites tbh. People out there growing in just about whatever type of container you can imagine from trash cans and totes to Walmart bags and old paint cans.
Theyll likely break down and crack over several years but its modular so it takes $10 and 20 mins to swap a site.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 16, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Gosh those fan leaves look BEAUTIFUL. Are you cloning now, and did you set up a separate veg room yet or are you going to continue doing the whole cycle in one location?


One room.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 16, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Most of us with bigger sites dont care about any kind of food grade rating and just use plastic totes. That's probably the first mention I've heard of "food grade" sites tbh. People out there growing in just about whatever type of container you can imagine from trash cans and totes to Walmart bags and old paint cans.
> Theyll likely break down and crack over several years but its modular so it takes $10 and 20 mins to swap a site.


Roger that. Just was concerned about testing for metals and stuff so I figured food grade was the best way to go. What’s been your favorite brand of bucket at that size?


----------



## killakanna (Feb 16, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> One room.


I kinda like that myself too. Makes it easier than having to figure out how to switch grow sites with those Current Culture Tubs you’re growing in.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 16, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Roger that. Just was concerned about testing for metals and stuff so I figured food grade was the best way to go. What’s been your favorite brand of bucket at that size?


a LOT of us use the HDX line of totes offered by home depot. Theyre cheap, readily available local, and have 7, 12, 17, and 27 gal options that are all suitable sizes for our use. I have a 17 gal and 27 gal options to use as my cloner and a 27 gal mother box I can put up 2 4 plants in.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 16, 2020)

Same leaves today


----------



## killakanna (Feb 16, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Same leaves today


Are you looping them through the screen or just using it as a trellis buddy?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 16, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Are you looping them through the screen or just using it as a trellis buddy?


Well for the blue dream I'm just using it to hold the coals up. I decided with the bushy lost cause to break out the cages again. The side branching is unreal.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 16, 2020)

It's crazy just 7 6 weeks ago they were all about 2 or 3 inches off the top of bucket.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 16, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Well for the blue dream I'm just using it to hold the coals up. I decided with the bushy lost cause to break out the cages again. The side branching is unreal.


Would you be able to get to a 4 to 5 week veg if you tried stretching them through the trellis? Or is the rootball too limiting from a lack of space?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 17, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Would you be able to get to a 4 to 5 week veg if you tried stretching them through the trellis? Or is the rootball too limiting from a lack of space?


You might pull it off with 4 with some strains but you would really have to man as he your roots. If the strain grows vigorously you better go 2-3. The glue last time filled bucket to much and had negative impact on the system by slowing the flow of the water to the point of making it flow faster thru different rows so some plants sit in same nutes for who knows how long. Have to pay even closer to the last buckets b4 the return manifold. The roots will clog those nets. Seriously the roots prob get 10ft long if you let go. I was thinking of maybe trying zip tying the roots when they get long instead of snipping but idk. 
They are coming thru trellis alright. Took today off from the grow and worked my other job. I feel like a bad parent. Lol. They are drinking about 10-15 gal a day. Bumped ppm up to 490 to start seek 4 flower. Still about 1/2 strength I'm just scared to kill a crop.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 17, 2020)

Damn bro. How many sites you got in there now?! Looks like more than the original 72, no?


----------



## killakanna (Feb 17, 2020)

How many of the XXL13’s ya think I can get in there?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 18, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Damn bro. How many sites you got in there now?! Looks like more than the original 72, no?


There is 76, 2 32 site and 1 12 site. Figured I should fill to max capacity. If not I'm wasting time. I was kind of bummed to only harvest 1 system last time.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 18, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> There is 76, 2 32 site and 1 12 site. Figured I should fill to max capacity. If not I'm wasting time. I was kind of bummed to only harvest 1 system last time.


I mean bro. You got 14 elbows. But I see what you mean. I think it’s reasonable to expect 45 this run ! Let’s see the magic! How many water chillers are you running? What’s the res temps at? What does your Vapor Deficit range at?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 18, 2020)

killakanna said:


> I mean bro. You got 14 elbows. But I see what you mean. I think it’s reasonable to expect 45 this run ! Let’s see the magic! How many water chillers are you running? What’s the res temps at? What does your Vapor Deficit range at?


The water temp is 63-68 with 1 1.5 hp chiller. I wasn't sure if it could handle it. After filling the res up to about 140 gal and putting bubble wrap covers on the lids of the buckets I had to raise chiller up to 60 from 55 because it was getting down to 59 at night. I'm not real hip to vapor deficit I read little about but haven't had time to get into it to much. Is that something j should look into more?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 18, 2020)

killakanna said:


> I mean bro. You got 14 elbows. But I see what you mean. I think it’s reasonable to expect 45 this run ! Let’s see the magic! How many water chillers are you running? What’s the res temps at? What does your Vapor Deficit range at?


I know 14 not that much but the right strain will get a pound per site. Wish the glue would have been better weed cuz it was monster. I got rid of it tho. The blue dream is looking nice. Major side branching cant wait to see what they do.


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Feb 18, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> The water temp is 63-68 with 1 1.5 hp chiller. I wasn't sure if it could handle it. After filling the res up to about 140 gal and putting bubble wrap covers on the lids of the buckets I had to raise chiller up to 60 from 55 because it was getting down to 59 at night. I'm not real hip to vapor deficit I read little about but haven't had time to get into it to much. Is that something j should look into more?


I'd love to a pic of the coils. What size coils and how many did you go with? Great set up


----------



## killakanna (Feb 18, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I know 14 not that much but the right strain will get a pound per site. Wish the glue would have been better weed cuz it was monster. I got rid of it tho. The blue dream is looking nice. Major side branching cant wait to see what they do.


Oh I definitely wasn't being offensive bro! 14 is a proud amount!

I think that you should look into adding vertical lights and end point lights as well. Just throw this shit to the max. I already think you're crushing it to be honest, the only question I'd have is how was the final product in terms of taste, smell, bag appeal and high.

Why didn't you keep a cut of the GG4?! I deffo want a cut of that Blue Dream bro!! I had some Blue Dream x Stardawg but I had to end the grow due to unforeseen circumstances. :[.

Currently going to start out with

*GG4 x Stardawg
Sour Diesel IBL
GSC x Chemdawg* (GMO Strain will be looking for a sweet yet gross pheno)
*Purple Sundae Punch* = (Fruity Pebbles X Grape Pie) x (Larry OG x Granddaddy Purple)
*Bubba Kush 
Forbidden Fruit*


Part of me is scared that I may have gone with too many strains, but we’ll see.

Do you have a separate Resi that you bought (the 140 gallon)?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 19, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Oh I definitely wasn't being offensive bro! 14 is a proud amount!
> 
> I think that you should look into adding vertical lights and end point lights as well. Just throw this shit to the max. I already think you're crushing it to be honest, the only question I'd have is how was the final product in terms of taste, smell, bag appeal and high.
> 
> ...


Yes I bought a 165gal vet res and wrapped it in foil insulation and it's in the closet space in warehouse. Manifold coming out over head with 3 25ft 1/2" as wort chillers. They recommend a 1 hp per 32 site. I'm doing almost 2 1/2 systems with 1.5hp. Side lights maybe but I dont really have any outlets for them. I have the power but those gavita penetrate in a big room. The gg was just real earthy coffee smelling and I'm more into sweet and skunky. It was a beast tho. Oh yea it threw n as niners and have heard of 2 seeds being found in the whole crop. Of 10 gg i hit about 8lbs. Monster plants I would 2 week veg. But I need the kill as and the gg look nice but no strong smell. 
In the 1st pic u can see chiller res and manifold in the back. The buds are the gg. It taste nice and puny tho. It was one of the 2 least faves. The one I thought was gold leaf but was either gelato or mk ultra. A clone machine flipped the spray manifold and took out half my clones in the panic I got mixed up. There was lost cause that I kept. Very nice bud. Very dense. Dont get tall very bushy very strong branches. Only had 1 on there and cant tell u exactly what It yielded. I dont think its included in the 13-14 lb total. There was one i thought was lost cause but thinking it was banana kush. Was great. My favorite and no clones of it. Sux. The gold leaf was supreme just need to dial it in on the notes cuz it showing same burnish looking leaf when got it up to 150ppm first week. Maybe it's to low but I dont think so. The slh was fire but no clones cuz i thought the gold leaf was slh and didn't want the plant showing issues. All in all i was bummed out that the 2 there were the most of were my le as st favorite. I really just threw what clones survived the cloner fucking up in to give a test run and see how it ran before starting multiple systems. I feel like I'm prepared to handle them now though.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll snap a pic of th ed cool inside the bucket tomorrow. This all I have rn.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 19, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Yes I bought a 165gal vet res and wrapped it in foil insulation and it's in the closet space in warehouse. Manifold coming out over head with 3 25ft 1/2" as wort chillers. They recommend a 1 hp per 32 site. I'm doing almost 2 1/2 systems with 1.5hp. Side lights maybe but I dont really have any outlets for them. I have the power but those gavita penetrate in a big room. The gg was just real earthy coffee smelling and I'm more into sweet and skunky. It was a beast tho. Oh yea it threw n as niners and have heard of 2 seeds being found in the whole crop. Of 10 gg i hit about 8lbs. Monster plants I would 2 week veg. But I need the kill as and the gg look nice but no strong smell.
> In the 1st pic u can see chiller res and manifold in the back. The buds are the gg. It taste nice and puny tho. It was one of the 2 least faves. The one I thought was gold leaf but was either gelato or mk ultra. A clone machine flipped the spray manifold and took out half my clones in the panic I got mixed up. There was lost cause that I kept. Very nice bud. Very dense. Dont get tall very bushy very strong branches. Only had 1 on there and cant tell u exactly what It yielded. I dont think its included in the 13-14 lb total. There was one i thought was lost cause but thinking it was banana kush. Was great. My favorite and no clones of it. Sux. The gold leaf was supreme just need to dial it in on the notes cuz it showing same burnish looking leaf when got it up to 150ppm first week. Maybe it's to low but I dont think so. The slh was fire but no clones cuz i thought the gold leaf was slh and didn't want the plant showing issues. All in all i was bummed out that the 2 there were the most of were my le as st favorite. I really just threw what clones survived the cloner fucking up in to give a test run and see how it ran before starting multiple systems. I feel like I'm prepared to handle them now though.


What nutrients are you using? Did you end up flushing them or running nutes all the way through? That pic of the finished bud looks so good I can taste it! Would love to toke up some time after I’m far along with my own process myself buddy!


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 19, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What nutrients are you using? Did you end up flushing them or running nutes all the way through? That pic of the finished bud looks so good I can taste it! Would love to toke up some time after I’m far along with my own process myself buddy!


Cultured solutions. I flushed 4-5 days. 
Ok I was looking at some vapor deficit charts and I'm not really agreeing with those numbers. I like to be about 78-80 and 45-50 but that puts me in the red. No way would I want my room 69 and 45.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 21, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> I'd love to a pic of the coils. What size coils and how many did you go with? Great set up


As I said here are coil pix


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 21, 2020)

Couple other shots


----------



## JimyTheCook (Feb 21, 2020)

Awesome job mate. Great thread good to see you prove those blokes wrong back at the start of ya journey..


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Feb 21, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Couple other shots


Rt on!!!
I'm going with 25ft coils as well. I'm going to set up my two flower rooms like the pics I'm including with 2 12bucket sites in each...Its the same concept tho. I'm hoping since I'm using LEDs in my rooms, those will help with the water temps as well. What chiller are you using?
Your set up looks great!! Thanks for sharing.
Inspiring for a RDWC "soon to be like me." Lol


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 21, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Rt on!!!
> I'm going with 25ft coils as well. I'm going to set up my two flower rooms like the pics I'm including with 2 12bucket sites in each...Its the same concept tho. I'm hoping since I'm using LEDs in my rooms, those will help with the water temps as well. What chiller are you using?
> Your set up looks great!! Thanks for sharing.
> Inspiring for a RDWC "soon to be like me." Lol


Eco plus 1.5 hp.it is really almost to cold still at 60. Pretty chilly outside tho.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 21, 2020)

JimyTheCook said:


> Awesome job mate. Great thread good to see you prove those blokes wrong back at the start of ya journey..


How sweet it is.. having the right equipment is part and being familiar with different types of hydro. Knowing what you need and then trying to throw it all together. It has been fun. Lot of homework involved. Lots of google. Patients and most important half strength nutes.


----------



## JimyTheCook (Feb 21, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> How sweet it is.. having the right equipment is part and being familiar with different types of hydro. Knowing what you need and then trying to throw it all together. It has been fun. Lot of homework involved. Lots of google. Patients and most important half strength nutes.


Your not wrong man knowlege is definetly key no matter how much time spent searchin the internet an readin everything theres always more to learn. I came across this because i was researchin rdwc cause outta all hydroponics its wat grabs me the most even kno iv never dabbled in any sort of hydro. One day soon ill give it a crack but on a miniture scale compared to yours.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 22, 2020)

JimyTheCook said:


> Your not wrong man knowlege is definetly key no matter how much time spent searchin the internet an readin everything theres always more to learn. I came across this because i was researchin rdwc cause outta all hydroponics its wat grabs me the most even kno iv never dabbled in any sort of hydro. One day soon ill give it a crack but on a miniture scale compared to yours.


Bro keep it simple while still doing what needs to be done and I'm a firm believer that if you start 1/2 strength nutes and have it all together you're golden. I'm just now hitting 575ppm week 4. Trying to ease them up but kind of scared to cuz a lil to much will really hurt


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 22, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Rt on!!!
> I'm going with 25ft coils as well. I'm going to set up my two flower rooms like the pics I'm including with 2 12bucket sites in each...Its the same concept tho. I'm hoping since I'm using LEDs in my rooms, those will help with the water temps as well. What chiller are you using?
> Your set up looks great!! Thanks for sharing.
> Inspiring for a RDWC "soon to be like me." Lol


U need one big ass chiller to cool nutes and room. Lol. Definitely easier with ac units.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 23, 2020)

Anyone who is trying to use a chiller for ur grow.. use a bigger chiller tank. I have found out that 100 gal res wasn't enough water to cool 560 gallons and of nutrient. I added 45 ish gal and every since has really made a difference. That and be sure your chiller has enough room to breathe fresh air not it's own heat. I removed ceiling tiles in its 9x9 room and put a floor fan right In front of it and blow the air straight up. That helped a ton. Just brought chiller up to 62f and nute temps are 66-68 day and get down to 63.5 at night


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Feb 24, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Anyone who is trying to use a chiller for ur grow.. use a bigger chiller tank. I have found out that 100 gal res wasn't enough water to cool 560 gallons and of nutrient. I added 45 ish gal and every since has really made a difference. That and be sure your chiller has enough room to breathe fresh air not it's own heat. I removed ceiling tiles in its 9x9 room and put a floor fan right In front of it and blow the air straight up. That helped a ton. Just brought chiller up to 62f and nute temps are 66-68 day and get down to 63.5 at night


Ha,,funny thing is....I'm looking at running 420 gallons.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 24, 2020)

JimyTheCook said:


> Awesome job mate. Great thread good to see you prove those blokes wrong back at the start of ya journey..


Crazy how they ALL disappeared? None have the courage to admit they were wrong? 

Do you think you could have fit the XXL13 gallons or no way in hell?


----------



## killakanna (Feb 24, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I know 14 not that much but the right strain will get a pound per site. Wish the glue would have been better weed cuz it was monster. I got rid of it tho. The blue dream is looking nice. Major side branching cant wait to see what they do.


Why didn't you keep a cut of the GG4?! I deffo want a cut of that Blue Dream bro!! I had some Blue Dream x Stardawg but I had to end the grow due to unforeseen circumstances. :[.

Currently going to start out with

*GG4 x Stardawg
Sour Diesel IBL
GSC x Chemdawg* (GMO Strain will be looking for a sweet yet gross pheno)
*Purple Sundae Punch* = (Fruity Pebbles X Grape Pie) x (Larry OG x Granddaddy Purple)
*Gelato x Biscotti *

Part of me is scared that I may have gone with too many strains, did you try to keep it with just one strain per res so you could really dial in the nutes, etc?


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 25, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Crazy how they ALL disappeared? None have the courage to admit they were wrong?
> 
> Do you think you could have fit the XXL13 gallons or no way in hell?


Not really. Def would hav ed been less plants which is longer veg. So no.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 25, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Why didn't you keep a cut of the GG4?! I deffo want a cut of that Blue Dream bro!! I had some Blue Dream x Stardawg but I had to end the grow due to unforeseen circumstances. :[.
> 
> Currently going to start out with
> 
> ...


Not really. Full system of blue dream. I sure would prob do 2 per system at most


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 29, 2020)

Here latest pic Crazy not a single burnt tip or yellow leaf on 76 plants.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 29, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Here latest pic Crazy not a single burnt tip or yellow leaf on 76 plants.


You are an absolute G. Guess all those detractors were pretty wrong.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 29, 2020)

Why'd you trellis some and not others? Are there multiple strains in there


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 1, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Why'd you trellis some and not others? Are there multiple strains in there


Multiple strains yes. The lost cause stays short and in more need of a cage. The branches are super strong with super dense coals they wont fall over. I honestly did not clean the plants up much at all. I will see how it ends. These lost cause are definitely bigger than the last lost cause. Haven't really had no issues with roots clogging up. That glue plant was beast as fuck. My friend h as a a much nicer glue cut I cant wait to run.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 1, 2020)

Anyone know anything about the trolmaster controller system?


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Mar 2, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Anyone know anything about the trolmaster controller system?


Yes,it's very popular and expensive bc you need to piece the units together to make a complete environmental controller.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Yes,it's very popular and expensive bc you need to piece the units together to make a complete environmental controller.


Seems pretty affordable to me. 250 for the main and about 100 per piece. My issue is I want to run my ac thru a controller buy its hardwired and no plug.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 2, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Multiple strains yes. The lost cause stays short and in more need of a cage. The branches are super strong with super dense coals they wont fall over. I honestly did not clean the plants up much at all. I will see how it ends. These lost cause are definitely bigger than the last lost cause. Haven't really had no issues with roots clogging up. That glue plant was beast as fuck. My friend h as a a much nicer glue cut I cant wait to run.


You feel like different strains take different nutes or not so much?


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 2, 2020)

killakanna said:


> You feel like different strains take different nutes or not so much?


It's hard to say for sure but I believe there is a happy medium that will work for all. Also saw that gold leaf really likes lower ppm. At least to start. Start at 100 ppm and work up. I maxed out at 750 with the blue dream and 650 with the others. They are starting to get nice smells and the GDP leaves are turning purple major frost. Here some pix from today. Started week 6 but still going week 5 nutes at 3/4 strength


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 2, 2020)

Couldnt fit them all


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm a bit disappointed that I didn't use co2. Can for sure tell they got much taller last run. But oh well now I know. Mine is 2 small for my room and I just procrastinated the whole time getting a new one. Going to definstly have a big impact on yield


----------



## killakanna (Mar 10, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that I didn't use co2. Can for sure tell they got much taller last run. But oh well now I know. Mine is 2 small for my room and I just procrastinated the whole time getting a new one. Going to definstly have a big impact on yield


Your CO2 gen is too small? Sorry, not following.

Are you using the same site from beginning to end still? What do you think you’ll pull this time, more or less than the 14.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 10, 2020)

I feel like you would get a lot more from stretching the veg out a bit more, because you definitely have a couple feet of height you can fill into. Maybe try inserting a plastic board that keeps the roots from getting too big but allows you to veg longer still?


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Mar 10, 2020)

killakanna said:


> I feel like you would get a lot more from stretching the veg out a bit more, because you definitely have a couple feet of height you can fill into. Maybe try inserting a plastic board that keeps the roots from getting too big but allows you to veg longer still?


Plastic board? I'm intrigued.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 10, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Your CO2 gen is too small? Sorry, not following.
> 
> Are you using the same site from beginning to end still? What do you think you’ll pull this time, more or less than the 14.


Il pull more than 14 but not sure about 2 per light. Yea my co2 generator is to sell for my gro. I need a ng 10 burner


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Plastic board? I'm intrigued.


The spacing wont allow it. 3 weeks is plenty. Last run they were as tall as me.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 10, 2020)

killakanna said:


> I feel like you would get a lot more from stretching the veg out a bit more, because you definitely have a couple feet of height you can fill into. Maybe try inserting a plastic board that keeps the roots from getting too big but allows you to veg longer still?


Root pruning could have slowed things. Next I'm going to try just warping the roots and maybe zip tie or something


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 10, 2020)

Still 3 long weeks of flower. So no taller but they going to fill out


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 10, 2020)

love it.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 11, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Still 3 long weeks of flower. So no taller but they going to fill out


Those look lovely!


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2020)

So, who is the resident LARGE op specialists on here lately?

I would like a private chat. 

I have so much space available it is almost infinite for my purposes. And those of the owner of the facility.
Money isn't really a problem... But that is also why you'd need to know your shit.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 12, 2020)

I got to be doing something toght. They ben in those buckets about 9-10 weeks with one change out. When I went to flower nutes


----------



## killakanna (Mar 12, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I got to be doing something toght. They ben in those buckets about 9-10 weeks with one change out. When I went to flower nutes


You only changed one time? What was your ppm during the change?


----------



## killakanna (Mar 13, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I got to be doing something toght. They ben in those buckets about 9-10 weeks with one change out. When I went to flower nutes


Also, how many days do you feel you can leave your plants alone without negative repercussions


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 13, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Also, how many days do you feel you can leave your plants alone without negative repercussions


2 max. Because I only have 50 gal top off reses


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 13, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Also, how many days do you feel you can leave your plants alone without negative repercussions


1 and a half so my circulation pumps dont run dry


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 13, 2020)

killakanna said:


> You only changed one time? What was your ppm during the change?


I changed from veg to flower and started flower at about 250ppm on 700scalemaxed at about 650-700. 700 is to much imo


----------



## killakanna (Mar 13, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I changed from veg to flower and started flower at about 250ppm on 700scalemaxed at about 650-700. 700 is to much imo


That’s crazy, since a lotta people push to 1200, though RDWC def is lower. Are you running the CO2?


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 14, 2020)

killakanna said:


> That’s crazy, since a lotta people push to 1200, though RDWC def is lower. Are you running the CO2?


I didnt this time. My room to big for any propane generator. Ng one will be here soon.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2020)

The highest I go is just over 1000, but not in bloom, I always prefer a sweeter weed to a few grams extra.

PS thanks for the replies, still going through them as well as looking at another location where we might be able to build from the ground up to best practice standards as being applied in legal US states. Just waiting on the latest brief,but trying to get re4ady before the expo


----------



## Rocket Soul (Mar 15, 2020)

ANC said:


> So, who is the resident LARGE op specialists on here lately?
> 
> I would like a private chat.
> 
> ...


Try hitting up Renfro he grows in large spaces.


----------



## nDanger (Mar 15, 2020)

No change outs since starting flower? WHY? What are you saving? I change every Saturday, rain or shine! You know, like Current Culture tells you to!
My res is as large as my system and I have a doser, so I only HAVE to go out there every Saturday, but it's in my backyard so I visit the girls 3-4 times daily.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 16, 2020)

nDanger said:


> No change outs since starting flower? WHY? What are you saving? I change every Saturday, rain or shine! You know, like Current Culture tells you to!
> My res is as large as my system and I have a doser, so I only HAVE to go out there every Saturday, but it's in my backyard so I visit the girls 3-4 times daily.


They want you to buy more nutrient. Mine drink about 50 gal every 2 days. Maybe I'll try ch as being out more next run.


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Mar 20, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Got my wort chillers in. The 50' 1/2" are pretty big. They are going to work good i think


Quick question. Why did you choose to go with 1/2 chiller coil vs 3/8? I'm trying to put together my final design. How are they working? Do you have a flow meter hooked up? I'm curious what flow rate I'm going to need for my 12 bucket (13 w Rez) 12gallon (prolly 8-9 of liquid) rdwc...pump size wise. What pumps are you using? I accidentally ordered 50ft of 5/16 coils..ugh. Too small I think, but might still work. I have 4 sites total, 2 coils per chiller.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 20, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Quick question. Why did you choose to go with 1/2 chiller coil vs 3/8? I'm trying to put together my final design. How are they working? Do you have a flow meter hooked up? I'm curious what flow rate I'm going to need for my 12 bucket (13 w Rez) 12gallon (prolly 8-9 of liquid) rdwc...pump size wise. What pumps are you using? I accidentally ordered 50ft of 5/16 coils..ugh. Too small I think, but might still work. I have 4 sites total, 2 coils per chiller.



Yeah I’ve yet to understand how the wort chiller works in all of this myself. Like on what side of the water flow etc


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Mar 20, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Yeah I’ve yet to understand how the wort chiller works in all of this myself. Like on what side of the water flow etc


I think I'm good. I rmbr why I went with this one. Here's a pic of the specs, not to mention the $70 dollar savings per coil. I think I'm good. .I hope so. Lol


----------



## killakanna (Mar 20, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> I think I'm good. I rmbr why I went with this one. Here's a pic of the specs, not to mention the $70 dollar savings per coil. I think I'm good. .I hope so. Lol


Yeah I just meant, does this allow you to use a weaker water chiller and get the same effect? Like is that the purpose? Or, am I just lost. Haha


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Mar 20, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> I think I'm good. I rmbr why I went with this one. Here's a pic of the specs, not to mention the $70 dollar savings per coil. I think I'm good. .I hope so. Lol


Then again....more surface area of the coil would cool the Rez better I'd think,,but the 5/16 is thinner for a quicker chill...So is it a "wash" and I should just stick with the 5/16 since it's already been ordered from Amazon? I'm Confused again. Ugh


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 20, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Quick question. Why did you choose to go with 1/2 chiller coil vs 3/8? I'm trying to put together my final design. How are they working? Do you have a flow meter hooked up? I'm curious what flow rate I'm going to need for my 12 bucket (13 w Rez) 12gallon (prolly 8-9 of liquid) rdwc...pump size wise. What pumps are you using? I accidentally ordered 50ft of 5/16 coils..ugh. Too small I think, but might still work. I have 4 sites total, 2 coils per chiller.


Because passes water thru easier. 3/8 just seems small. J don TV uh se a meter. 1800 gph pump supplying a manifold with 3 25ft coils


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 20, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Yeah I’ve yet to understand how the wort chiller works in all of this myself. Like on what side of the water flow etc


You cool a tank of water then run that cold water thru the chiller coil which is in epicenter removing the heat


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 20, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Then again....more surface area of the coil would cool the Rez better I'd think,,but the 5/16 is thinner for a quicker chill...So is it a "wash" and I should just stick with the 5/16 since it's already been ordered from Amazon? I'm Confused again. 5/16 is small...


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 20, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Yeah I just meant, does this allow you to use a weaker water chiller and get the same effect? Like is that the purpose? Or, am I just lost. Haha


I would think so. Since I'm cooling 2.5 systems with one the recommend for 1. Will see what summer says. Easy in the winter.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 20, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Yeah I just meant, does this allow you to use a weaker water chiller and get the same effect? Like is that the purpose? Or, am I just lost. Haha


The main purpose is to cool multiple res with 1 chiller


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Mar 20, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Because passes water thru easier. 3/8 just seems small. J don TV uh se a meter. 1800 gph pump supplying a manifold with 3 25ft coils


25ft? Not 50..


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Mar 20, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Anyone know anything about the trolmaster controller system?


Great products. Inexpensive compared to other controllers of the same magnitude. Once you use it you won’t go back to any other controller.


----------



## Mikenike (Mar 20, 2020)

^^^ Agreed. I switch from titan controls to trolmaster and love it. It is pretty expensive for everything though but very nice upgrade


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 20, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> 25ft? Not 50..


The 50 were to big for the 8 gal buckets. The float valve wouldn't clear it


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 20, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> ^^^ Agreed. I switch from titan controls to trolmaster and love it. It is pretty expensive for everything though but very nice upgrade


Do you think it would work with my system. The units have a wired remote that has 4 wires. Like white red yellow and blue or something like that. They sell an add a wire for heating cooling systems to add a common wire to use with 5 wire thermostats. Ideal air tech said the controller that c as me with it only one they know of th as t works with it cuz it's only one that's been tested.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 20, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Then again....more surface area of the coil would cool the Rez better I'd think,,but the 5/16 is thinner for a quicker chill...So is it a "wash" and I should just stick with the 5/16 since it's already been ordered from Amazon? I'm Confused again. Ugh


There is quite as difference in the incoming side of the coil temp and the out going side. 5/16 I think would do not as good cuz takes the water longer to get thru.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Mar 21, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Do you think it would work with my system. The units have a wired remote that has 4 wires. Like white red yellow and blue or something like that. They sell an add a wire for heating cooling systems to add a common wire to use with 5 wire thermostats. Ideal air tech said the controller that c as me with it only one they know of th as t works with it cuz it's only one that's been tested.


Yep it’ll work.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 21, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> You cool a tank of water then run that cold water thru the chiller coil which is in epicenter removing the heat


In the epicenter of the large reservoir?


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Mar 21, 2020)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Great products. Inexpensive compared to other controllers of the same magnitude. Once you use it you won’t go back to any other controller.


It's more expensive when you add up ALLLLL of the essential probs and plugs, the same add ons that you get all inclusive with the Titan "Spartan 6" for $300.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 21, 2020)

killakanna said:


> In the epicenter of the large reservoir?


No the epicenter of my uc system


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Mar 21, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> It's more expensive when you add up ALLLLL of the essential probs and plugs, the same add ons that you get all inclusive with the Titan "Spartan 6" for $300.


Not to mention, I have 3 rooms = 3 troll masters = another mortgage on my house. Lol


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 21, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> It's more expensive when you add up ALLLLL of the essential probs and plugs, the same add ons that you get all inclusive with the Titan "Spartan 6" for $300.


Can that be used with 3 different hard wired ac units?


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 21, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Not to mention, I have 3 rooms = 3 troll masters = another mortgage on my house. Lol


Can I use 1 trol master for 3 different units?


----------



## Mikenike (Mar 21, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Can I use 1 trol master for 3 different units?


The regular trolmaster can only do two temp/humidity units each. So one heat and one ac and one dehu and humidifier each or two ac units etc. the new trolmaster pro is pretty expensive ($2k) but can do unlimited (well maybe just a lot) I believe


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Mar 21, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Can I use 1 trol master for 3 different units?


Nope


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 21, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> The regular trolmaster can only do two temp/humidity units each. So one heat and one ac and one dehu and humidifier each or two ac units etc. the new trolmaster pro is pretty expensive ($2k) but can do unlimited (well maybe just a lot) I believe
> I'm using 2 on ac now and 1 on dehu seems to be keeping me about 44% and 74.3f. Thinking about adding a quest dehu but haven't decided. On my units running dry mode actually pushes a lot of cold air. Still waiting for hotter temps to test and see what I'm going to need.
> The gdp sure turned purple.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 21, 2020)

Smells pretty dam good. Especially since people say hydro messes up smell. Mine smells better than my friends coco gro of same strain


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 21, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Nope


Can I add 3 ts-2 controllers to 1 master controller?


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 21, 2020)

I guess I can set 2 units to my night temp and 1 with the controller to help day temps.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> It's more expensive when you add up ALLLLL of the essential probs and plugs, the same add ons that you get all inclusive with the Titan "Spartan 6" for $300.


That spartan 6 isn’t even comparable. It’s like apples and oranges. That spartan is for home growers. All the power goes through the controller. It can only run 15 amps. Not gonna work here. You can only run one humidity station on it too. It just doesn’t even compare. 
The trolmaster is all 24v relays. No power goes through the controller meaning I can run WHATEVER I want on it. 220v dehumidifiers, 110v humidifiers,hardwired mini splits, hard wires central a/c. It can run all your lights, dimming at a certain temp and shutting off at another. 

You really can not compare one of those “master controllers” with a Trolmaster hydro-x. 
It’s hand down the best controller I’ve used, and I’ve messed with $60k greenhouse controllers.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> It's more expensive when you add up ALLLLL of the essential probs and plugs, the same add ons that you get all inclusive with the Titan "Spartan 6" for $300.


My rooms cost $2000 to setup the hydro-x and aqua-x. One push alert to my phone due to a missed watering, high humidity, broken a/c, ph too low. Or any of the things it monitors, it’s paid for itself. If it saves one crop it’s whole life, it’s paid for itself time and time again.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 22, 2020)

What strains are you growing atm? Insane what some people are charging for some cuts around here. $2500 for one cut of Gelatti?


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 23, 2020)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> That spartan 6 isn’t even comparable. It’s like apples and oranges. That spartan is for home growers. All the power goes through the controller. It can only run 15 amps. Not gonna work here. You can only run one humidity station on it too. It just doesn’t even compare.
> The trolmaster is all 24v relays. No power goes through the controller meaning I can run WHATEVER I want on it. 220v dehumidifiers, 110v humidifiers,hardwired mini splits, hard wires central a/c. It can run all your lights, dimming at a certain temp and shutting off at another.
> 
> You really can not compare one of those “master controllers” with a Trolmaster hydro-x.
> It’s hand down the best controller I’ve used, and I’ve messed with $60k greenhouse controllers.


Hell yea. There is a huge difference in running a window unit at home and running12tons. The price isn't even that bad. Plus add smoke detectors and water sensors. I'm going to get the trolmaster!


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 23, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What strains are you growing atm? Insane what some people are charging for some cuts around here. $2500 for one cut of Gelatti?


I have an awesome gold leaf and the blue dream is great as well. I'm letting the lost cause go. Just not keeper material. I'll be testing out watermelon zkittlez, do-si-dos zkittlez, nl x skunk and sensi skunk with my 12 site system and prob a full system of the dream and gold leaf. Only thing is the gold leaf dont like lot of nutes. Here is a pic of it tho. Some kill.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 26, 2020)

Im going to predict 25-27 lbs this run. Definatly not what was hoping for but im still working on a few things and neglected to use co2. Ill look for the positive and now know for sure without a doubt co2 in veg and mid flower gives you more plant and more yield. I have read it has and hasnt so... another positive is my pheno hunting is still under way. Out of the 2 runs i keep the ilgm gold leaf, the ilgm blue dream and lost cause from a different breeder. i got them from a friend. Its crazy how different the finished product is from coco to the uc. Maybe its the cs nutes... mine smells looks and taste way better. Ill do away with the rest. Do one more pheno hunt with the seeds i popped and hope to have 6 good solid moms. Study up on the vpd stuff. Probably do at least 1 change out in flower next time. Add a 10 burner generator and get to work.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 26, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Im going to predict 25-27 lbs this run. Definatly not what was hoping for but im still working on a few things and neglected to use co2. Ill look for the positive and now know for sure without a doubt co2 in veg and mid flower gives you more plant and more yield. I have read it has and hasnt so... another positive is my pheno hunting is still under way. Out of the 2 runs i keep the ilgm gold leaf, the ilgm blue dream and lost cause from a different breeder. i got them from a friend. Its crazy how different the finished product is from coco to the uc. Maybe its the cs nutes... mine smells looks and taste way better. Ill do away with the rest. Do one more pheno hunt with the seeds i popped and hope to have 6 good solid moms. Study up on the vpd stuff. Probably do at least 1 change out in flower next time. Add a 10 burner generator and get to work.


whoever told you that CO2 doesn’t make a difference in yield has no fucking clue what they’re talking about. 27 pounds will easily turn into 35+..Once everything else is dialed in, there isn’t another thing that’ll bring your yield up more.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 26, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Im going to predict 25-27 lbs this run. Definatly not what was hoping for but im still working on a few things and neglected to use co2. Ill look for the positive and now know for sure without a doubt co2 in veg and mid flower gives you more plant and more yield. I have read it has and hasnt so... another positive is my pheno hunting is still under way. Out of the 2 runs i keep the ilgm gold leaf, the ilgm blue dream and lost cause from a different breeder. i got them from a friend. Its crazy how different the finished product is from coco to the uc. Maybe its the cs nutes... mine smells looks and taste way better. Ill do away with the rest. Do one more pheno hunt with the seeds i popped and hope to have 6 good solid moms. Study up on the vpd stuff. Probably do at least 1 change out in flower next time. Add a 10 burner generator and get to work.


That’s why I was tellin you to call me.  IMO you can up your genetics as well, though blue dream is fire, I’m not sure if ILGM is the most reputable source of it. You spent a fkton on equipment, time to make the most of it!


----------



## killakanna (Mar 26, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I have an awesome gold leaf and the blue dream is great as well. I'm letting the lost cause go. Just not keeper material. I'll be testing out watermelon zkittlez, do-si-dos zkittlez, nl x skunk and sensi skunk with my 12 site system and prob a full system of the dream and gold leaf. Only thing is the gold leaf dont like lot of nutes. Here is a pic of it tho. Some kill.


Damn, I ate my words. That gold leaf looks pretty terp’d up!


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 27, 2020)

killakanna said:


> That’s why I was tellin you to call me.  IMO you can up your genetics as well, though blue dream is fire, I’m not sure if ILGM is the most reputable source of it. You spent a fkton on equipment, time to make the most of it!


Man yhe dream and gold leaf are pretty legit. I doubted ilgm at first. My buddy got a bunch of seeds dropped 300 and very few were weak plants. Mostly had vigor. There is definatly better but ilgm is pretty consistant and all of them except the bubblegum were dam good but the gold leaf is fire dream is fire his ban as na kush was fire.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 27, 2020)

killakanna said:


> whoever told you that CO2 doesn’t make a difference in yield has no fucking clue what they’re talking about. 27 pounds will easily turn into 35+..Once everything else is dialed in, there isn’t another thing that’ll bring your yield up more.


Its been a while but i know i have saw people argue over how much diff it makes. It makes a good one.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh yea one other thing i forgot to mention is that i used 3/4 strength nutes instead of 1/2. I knew better750 is unnecessary and to much imo.


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 27, 2020)

Here couple more pix. Im also going to spread my lights out a little bit. I should have them about 7' apart side to side and they are like 5' because i have 1 light over 4 plants which is ok but not how to get the most even light distribution. Especially running at 115%.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Mar 29, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Its been a while but i know i have saw people argue over how much diff it makes. It makes a good one.


It’s all based on VPD. Run a high VPD (14 Kpa+)you won’t see much of a difference. Run a solid VPD (8-10 Kpa) you’ll see a huge difference. The plant will actually be able to exchange gases because the stomata will stay open.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 29, 2020)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> It’s all based on VPD. Run a high VPD (14 Kpa+)you won’t see much of a difference. Run a solid VPD (8-10 Kpa) you’ll see a huge difference. The plant will actually be able to exchange gases because the stomata will stay open.


100% the truth! VPD has a huge effect on the exchange of gases for plants


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 29, 2020)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> It’s all based on VPD. Run a high VPD (14 Kpa+)you won’t see much of a difference. Run a solid VPD (8-10 Kpa) you’ll see a huge difference. The plant will actually be able to exchange gases because the stomata will stay open.


Vpd wasnt talked about when i was last growing. Least i never saw it. I think im starting to see tho.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 29, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Vpd wasnt talked about when i was last growing. Least i never saw it. I think im starting to see tho.


Yeah I think I was tellin you to monitor it like 20 pages back, haha


----------



## bdt1981 (Mar 29, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Yeah I think I was tellin you to monitor it like 20 pages back, haha


Havent really had time to sit down and look at it tho. Ill figure itt out


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 14, 2020)

So here we go again. Last pheno hunt run. Watermelon zkittlez, do-si-dos zkittlez, sensi skunk, nl x skunk. Threw a few gold leaf in there as well. Starting ppm 80 on one and 70 on the other. Will start the 12 other sites tomorrow. Running co2 going to do change outs every 2 weeks. The canopy wont be completely even with all the different strains but im good. Have some baskets very similar to cch2o modular cages. Here is my first pic. I moved the lights up to about 10 feet keeping eye on vpd this go. Excited i am. Nug of the blue dream.


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 21, 2020)

Getting kind of bored here. Hit 23-24 lbs. Sux didnt use co2. Should do better. But im already started my next run just got my harvest finished yesterday. Here a couple pix at day 4


----------



## bdt1981 (May 6, 2020)

So im getting the building next to mine and going to set up a 32 site system ovrr there with lids that are dual holes. Veg then flower in my room. Going to only cost 1000 more per month


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (May 7, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> So im getting the building next to mine and going to set up a 32 site system ovrr there with lids that are dual holes. Veg then flower in my room. Going to only cost 1000 more per month


Did you ever add Co2 after all? If so, Generator or tanks? Peace.


----------



## BluntMoniker (May 7, 2020)

I started at page one, and finally made it to the first harvest! Great work @bdt1981... your living the America Dream!

Cant believe all the shit that was talked here, and the doubts people had along the way.. I'm sure it's a relief to finally see them bitches cut down and be able to validate what you knew all along. You werent phased in the least by the comments tho, did what you knew was right, and smashed it.

I'm rooting for your long term success brother, and I'll be keeping an eye on your thread! Awesome setup, and great looking plants!


----------



## Apalchen (May 14, 2020)

Damn I dunno how I missed all the updates on this post. 

Looks like your doing good. 
How many lights were you running on your most recent harvest?

Did u order those ac units from grow gen, if so I wonder if they still got some that price seems really good.


----------



## bdt1981 (May 18, 2020)

BluntMoniker said:


> I started at page one, and finally made it to the first harvest! Great work @bdt1981... your living the America Dream!
> 
> Cant believe all the shit that was talked here, and the doubts people had along the way.. I'm sure it's a relief to finally see them bitches cut down and be able to validate what you knew all along. You werent phased in the least by the comments tho, did what you knew was right, and smashed it.
> 
> I'm rooting for your long term success brother, and I'll be keeping an eye on your thread! Awesome setup, and great looking plants!


Thank you man. 
Here it is tho. My last run i rushed one system and one was good. I was draining for the first half change out i disconnect the pump from the out side and put a hose and drain. Then i have a pump in my res with pre mixed nutrient and pump back into epicenter. I fucking left my pump off for 4 days man. I had slacked on monitoing my blue lab app so i didnt notice the 73f first bucket to 63f epicenter temp. When i did notice i thought my probe was not all the way down. Then i noticed the color on roots. Then no bubbles and my heart dropped. So fucking mad a yelled at myself loud asf! So there you have it. I wanted to share all. Not tryin to hide the fuck up. Main cause of failure is user error and here it is at its finest. Only took couple pix. Was very disgusted in myself. Got to comfortable with the biggest pocketfull of cash i have ever had as my own. Lol. To busy spending money. They were apx 2 weeks into it Cost me about $6000 5 weeks..


----------



## bdt1981 (May 18, 2020)

I Come pleated 2 runs with no problems minor issues it's I can do it during a thing I got too comfortable no big deal 6000 books and 5 weeks you know I got his time but it does hurt my pride


----------



## downhill21 (May 19, 2020)

Axion42 said:


> Listen to the guy named Sparky ^^


Priceless


----------



## aldoggy77 (Aug 4, 2020)

Are you growing lost cause by archive? was wondering if you harvested yet and how much it yielded. im a month into flower in a 4x8 under 2 hlg 550s. they look amazing. can you show me pics of finished product?


----------



## aldoggy77 (Aug 4, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Multiple strains yes. The lost cause stays short and in more need of a cage. The branches are super strong with super dense coals they wont fall over. I honestly did not clean the plants up much at all. I will see how it ends. These lost cause are definitely bigger than the last lost cause. Haven't really had no issues with roots clogging up. That glue plant was beast as fuck. My friend h as a a much nicer glue cut I cant wait to run.


----------



## aldoggy77 (Aug 4, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Multiple strains yes. The lost cause stays short and in more need of a cage. The branches are super strong with super dense coals they wont fall over. I honestly did not clean the plants up much at all. I will see how it ends. These lost cause are definitely bigger than the last lost cause. Haven't really had no issues with roots clogging up. That glue plant was beast as fuck. My friend h as a a much nicer glue cut I cant wait to run.


im growing lost cause as well for my first grow in a 4x8 under 2 hlg 550 leds in 7 gallon pots of canna coco pro mix. can you tell me how much to expect to yield from each plant and could you possibly show me pics of finished product?


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 6, 2020)

aldoggy77 said:


> im growing lost cause as well for my first grow in a 4x8 under 2 hlg 550 leds in 7 gallon pots of canna coco pro mix. can you tell me how much to expect to yield from each plant and could you possibly show me pics of finished product?


I cannot tell you what you will get per plant. It can be heavy tho. Ill look for pic. Its the big but on top of the 2 pix and both lost cause in the other pic. Had earthy smell people liked it. It was triched out crazy like


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 6, 2020)

aldoggy77 said:


> Are you growing lost cause by archive? was wondering if you harvested yet and how much it yielded. im a month into flower in a 4x8 under 2 hlg 550s. they look amazing. can you show me pics of finished product?


Forgot the breeder but the strain was discontinued and got a cut from a friend. It grew extremely bushy


----------



## Theghosty (Aug 9, 2020)

Still slaying it?.. would love to see some pics.. followed the whole post from day 1


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 16, 2020)

I would say yes. I just bought 2 quest 225 pint. Anyone know if they work better in the air or on the ground?


Theghosty said:


> Still slaying it?.. would love to see some pics.. followed the whole post from day 1


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 16, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> I would say yes. I just bought 2 quest 225 pint. Anyone know if they work better in the air or on the ground?


Will take better pix later today.


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 16, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Damn I dunno how I missed all the updates on this post.
> 
> Looks like your doing good.
> How many lights were you running on your most recent harvest?
> ...


I just have 2 systems running with 16 lights at 115%


----------



## bdt1981 (Aug 16, 2020)

I started week 4 yesterday and i took cuts for next run. I like plenty of time on the aerocloner want the roots to be as big as possible. Going for full system of glue and slh. The glue is an extreme plant such vigor


----------



## Theghosty (Aug 18, 2020)

Looking amazing!.. Thank You.


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 20, 2020)

Here couple pix. Had a bout with pm. Bought 2 quest 225 and got humidity down. Then used garden clean chlorine dioxide gas to eliminate the pm. Let me tell u that shit works. There is also prokure the gas will kill it all and pass test. Can be used on harvested bud.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 12, 2020)

Does anyone know of anyplace that will ship clones across state lines in usa? Send msg if any can help. Much appreciated


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 12, 2020)

Can you explain more about the cleaners you used and how they were applied. Thank you.


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Oct 12, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Does anyone know of anyplace that will ship clones across state lines in usa? Send msg if any can help. Much appreciated


Clones are posted for sale everywhere on ig..I mean everywhere.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 15, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Can you explain more about the cleaners you used and how they were applied. Thank you.


Its called garden clean and there is one called prokure 


Apalchen said:


> Can you explain more about the cleaners you used and how they were applied. Thank you.


 Garden clean it's a chlorine dioxide gas and it comes in a cup with a fill line. You fill with water and put the packet in there and leave the water goes from yellow to clear and then its done.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 15, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> Clones are posted for sale everywhere on ig..I mean everywhere.


Not that will ship


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 15, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Not that will ship


Send your ig name to my DM and I'll forward you some post, can't vouch for anyone as I've never done it but then you will know what your looking for.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 17, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Not that will ship


@nectarclones on ig has official breeder cuts from tiki and is in your state


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Oct 18, 2020)

Everybody's shipping clones. I see on a daily basis bro...everywhere on ig.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 18, 2020)

That place I posted got their ig shut down already, but tiki madman says those are the legit place to source his clones in OK and to dm him if need the info for the OK verified vendor. I'm picking up some tiki breeder cuts tommorow from his vendor in my state, I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## 2klude (Oct 18, 2020)

Great setup and journal... have a few questions:

- What are you doing for IPM?
- What is the height the Gavitas are hung at? I'm scaling the photos by looking at the door heights... looks like your lights are hung about 9' from the floor? If could do me a big favor, could you measure from the floor to the top of your ballast. 
- What the spacing measurement between the lights? 
- I see you're vegging under Gavitas. I plan to do the same... any tips you can provide. I assume you have the Gavitas dimmed way down and just ramp up the %. I'm wondering how often and how much your bring the intensity up? Do you think 3 Gavita pro 1k's over a 5x16' table would work well for veg?

Any insight is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 18, 2020)

2klude said:


> Great setup and journal... have a few questions:
> 
> - What are you doing for IPM?
> - What is the height the Gavitas are hung at? I'm scaling the photos by looking at the door heights... looks like your lights are hung about 9' from the floor? If could do me a big favor, could you measure from the floor to the top of your ballast.
> ...


Yes 3 will work. Mine are 7 or 7.5 ft apart width ways. Gavita has a light foot print that i went off of. The distance is farther the more lights you have. Im about 10.5-11 ft to top of ballast. I start at 50% and move up to 100 during veg. I did hit 115% but i think i need to raise my lights if i run at full power. Put the lights 4ft from where you think your plants will end up. Of course if u have the right ac. Im sorry not sure what ipm is i can go search and find out quick. If its about pests i dont have any really. Got couple thrips from a buddy and they were easy to get gone acting fast. Ill go look at ipm


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 18, 2020)

2klude said:


> Great setup and journal... have a few questions:
> 
> - What are you doing for IPM?
> - What is the height the Gavitas are hung at? I'm scaling the photos by looking at the door heights... looks like your lights are hung about 9' from the floor? If could do me a big favor, could you measure from the floor to the top of your ballast.
> ...


Ipm pest managment. I havent had any problems but i examine any clones i bring in and use a sulfer spray from home depot. Like orchid something. Wouldnt use in flower much and i washed the buds a bit in the 3 bucket wash method only using baking soda and lemon juice in first bucket. My friend uses big time exterminator and its priced way better than trifecta


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Oct 19, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Not that will ship


I see another one today on ig. They're everywhere..and ship.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 19, 2020)

Mr_Manny_D said:


> I see another one today on ig. They're everywhere..and ship.


Honestly i have spent less than 15 minutes on instagram. Lol. I never really used it seriously.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 19, 2020)

So im expanding into my offices i have like 4 at 10x10 i was thinking about using t5 or led in 3 2x4sog and stack another on top of each and get actually 12x8 canopy space. T5 actually dont do to bad on a straight out of the cloner into 12/12 lightcycle under t5 in the brginning of my post i shared some pix of a grow i was working and we did it and the buds were legit that came off. All about 18-24 inches tall. Not sure on the actual weight but i know we used 4x4 small pots and put about 4per sf. Im going to try running 24 or so in 1 gallon pots and leave sone space. I ran a couple small sog off to the side of my last run in just soil perlite mix with cs nutes and its crazy how much better some stuff does in soil. Like it seems there is definatly some strains that do not grow as good in hydro. The glue produced small buds then i removed them early about 10days because they cant hang anywhere near a pm spore. They are a magnet. Maybe if i never introduced it it wouldnt have got it butvonce it was theye it was all over it. Funny because its a super nice glue vigor for real. The buds are small but supreme. I heard it was from a tommy chongvseed but idk. Back to the sog. The best bud quality with the least amount of work to maintain. Something i was wrong about when i started. To hell with trying to maintain a bunch of big ass plants. The branches grow so crazy in the uc. Its a shit load of work. Im thinking a sog is a good idea. I could probably go 3 high vertical. I now know to make money you better cover every sf possible in your floor space or spaces. The tough bit is that many clones. I guess off set the rooms by 2 weeks and pull a room every 2 weeks once goinggoing to have to bring in some help. I was so wrong to think i could handle this shit on my own. I could only imagine if i was using all 24 gavitas on 3 systems. I would have probably givin up. It sure takes up lots of time. Livin the dream in a sense tho.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 19, 2020)

Big plants are a bitch, I'm dealing with the adjustment now since we have plant count limits here. I tried to tell you before that since no plant count limit to just fill tables with plants. Just need a few shelves for clones and some decent size mother plants. I'm having to rethink my veg now and probably build a second veg room since the plants need to get so big before going to flower. 

I also completely underestimated the amount of work this was all gonna be and my space is smaller than yours. I have my wife to help but the majority falls on me. After I finish the build out completely and get on schedule things should go a little smoother. 

I never even thought of where to dry all my product before it happened, didn't realize what kind of space that would take lol. 

I just keep upgrading and figuring things out as I go. I hit 2.3 per gavita last run no C02, added c02 this run so hopefully I'll do a bit better, should know real soon.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 21, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Big plants are a bitch, I'm dealing with the adjustment now since we have plant count limits here. I tried to tell you before that since no plant count limit to just fill tables with plants. Just need a few shelves for clones and some decent size mother plants. I'm having to rethink my veg now and probably build a second veg room since the plants need to get so big before going to flower.
> 
> I also completely underestimated the amount of work this was all gonna be and my space is smaller than yours. I have my wife to help but the majority falls on me. After I finish the build out completely and get on schedule things should go a little smoother.
> 
> ...


Ur killin it. You were right. I underestimated in a lot of areas. And thought i was over estimating. Lol. Only overestimation i did was on yield. Haha. Typical... Im going to roll with the uc still got a dosidos zkittlez and watermelon zkittlez that yield nice buds and heavy. Great quality.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 21, 2020)

So i hear that some people are trying to put stipulations on the clones they are selling to try and make it where you arent supposed to clone off the clone you buy from them. To me that is retarded. If they dont want people to clone off their shit i would think they prob shouldnt sell plants. Lol. How greedy that is to try and make it where u cant clone the plant you just bought. Lol. Charge a lot if u want but damm sure know ill cut clones all i want off my plant that i bought.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 21, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> So i hear that some people are trying to put stipulations on the clones they are selling to try and make it where you arent supposed to clone off the clone you buy from them. To me that is retarded. If they dont want people to clone off their shit i would think they prob shouldnt sell plants. Lol. How greedy that is to try and make it where u cant clone the plant you just bought. Lol. Charge a lot if u want but damm sure know ill cut clones all i want off my plant that i bought.


Fuck those kinds of people, if I buy something it's mine to do whatever I want with it. There are def some breeders that have gotten upset over it with seeds. If the clone was gifted to me under the condition not to release it to others I would understand that, because I feel like that about one of my mothers, although I'm starting to think sharing is best in case something ever happens I can get my cuts back.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Fuck those kinds of people, if I buy something it's mine to do whatever I want with it. There are def some breeders that have gotten upset over it with seeds. If the clone was gifted to me under the condition not to release it to others I would understand that, because I feel like that about one of my mothers, although I'm starting to think sharing is best in case something ever happens I can get my cuts back.


Big plants indoors in a production setting was my specialty. If you have any questions I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 22, 2020)

Trimmed up the first plant from the harvest last night was 1130 grams wet. We wet and dry trim because there is only two of us doing it all so we start with wet and finish off the rest after dry. I'd prefer dry but that would mean paying people to come in and get it done to stay on schedule and I try to avoid hiring outside help mostly because of trust issues lol. 

I'm almost positive I'm gonna hit 3 per light this time. 

As far as help with the big plants, it's more my timing is off and veg space isn't big enough. I end up with plants way too big during veg which requires chopping on them several times before there is room in a flower room. I need more veg space and I'll be starting on that shortly but until that's finished I need to take clones later than I have been so they don't out grow my space.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 22, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Trimmed up the first plant from the harvest last night was 1130 grams wet. We wet and dry trim because there is only two of us doing it all so we start with wet and finish off the rest after dry. I'd prefer dry but that would mean paying people to come in and get it done to stay on schedule and I try to avoid hiring outside help mostly because of trust issues lol.
> 
> I'm almost positive I'm gonna hit 3 per light this time.
> 
> As far as help with the big plants, it's more my timing is off and veg space isn't big enough. I end up with plants way too big during veg which requires chopping on them several times before there is room in a flower room. I need more veg space and I'll be starting on that shortly but until that's finished I need to take clones later than I have been so they don't out grow my space.


How long u veg? That will dry out at about 225gs pretty good.how many lights? 
Also im new to instagram and not sure how to find what im looking for. Clones near me.
Im going to set up some vertical farming trays any recomendation for led lights to use? The shelves will have like 4 or 5 ft between them.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 22, 2020)

My big plants pulled over 900g dry.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 22, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> How long u veg? That will dry out at about 225gs pretty good.how many lights?
> Also im new to instagram and not sure how to find what im looking for. Clones near me.
> Im going to set up some vertical farming trays any recomendation for led lights to use? The shelves will have like 4 or 5 ft between them.


Spectre led is the best deal on newer tech led that I know of right now, they have 640 watts fixture for 650 right now. They might not be the best tech out but they were right up there few months ago that's just how it goes with that. But for that price I'm considering grabbing a few of em. 

Otherwise the gavita fixtures or any of the bar style fixtures.

Well as far as veg with only having one flower room going atm way too long, lol. I'm not really sure almost a whole flower cycle this time. I will have my other room going asap just kinda on hold for harvest atm. Don't have much left to do.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 22, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> My big plants pulled over 900g dry.


I'm progressively going up in size and dropping numbers of plants. I always grew 9 plants per light in 3 gallons, first run here was in 5 gallons and now I'm in 7 gallons with like 5.3 plants per light. I'm trying to get down to 4 plants per light, prob in 10 gallon pots and gonna try to hit a lb per plant so 4 per light. Which I know is doubtful so I'll always be happy with 3 per fixture but am thinking of adding supplemental led or cmh to get my numbers up after I max out my space. 
Next few runs are all mixed strain runs as I just grabbed a bunch of new cuts to hunt through for something that performs well for me. I have a couple nice mothers but want a nice variety. I had a tray of clones ready for another mono crop but ending up losing quite a few when I got lazy and was a few days behind on getting out the dome.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> I'm progressively going up in size and dropping numbers of plants. I always grew 9 plants per light in 3 gallons, first run here was in 5 gallons and now I'm in 7 gallons with like 5.3 plants per light. I'm trying to get down to 4 plants per light, prob in 10 gallon pots and gonna try to hit a lb per plant so 4 per light. Which I know is doubtful so I'll always be happy with 3 per fixture but am thinking of adding supplemental led or cmh to get my numbers up after I max out my space.
> Next few runs are all mixed strain runs as I just grabbed a bunch of new cuts to hunt through for something that performs well for me. I have a couple nice mothers but want a nice variety. I had a tray of clones ready for another mono crop but ending up losing quite a few when I got lazy and was a few days behind on getting out the dome.


Go look in the vertical growing section for my thread, 'vertical goodness'. No need to go through the whole thing, the modern era starts around page 125 or so.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 24, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Spectre led is the best deal on newer tech led that I know of right now, they have 640 watts fixture for 650 right now. They might not be the best tech out but they were right up there few months ago that's just how it goes with that. But for that price I'm considering grabbing a few of em.
> 
> Otherwise the gavita fixtures or any of the bar style fixtures.
> 
> Well as far as veg with only having one flower room going atm way too long, lol. I'm not really sure almost a whole flower cycle this time. I will have my other room going asap just kinda on hold for harvest atm. Don't have much left to do.


Those led wont be to powerful for being like 2 ft from plant? I need to cover a 2x8 sog with 4per sf


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 24, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Go look in the vertical growing section for my thread, 'vertical goodness'. No need to go through the whole thing, the modern era starts around page 125 or so.


How do i find it?


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 24, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Go look in the vertical growing section for my thread, 'vertical goodness'. No need to go through the whole thing, the modern era starts around page 125 or so.


Would shelf growing be considered vertical gardening? Maybe


ttystikk said:


> My big plants pulled over 900g dry.


How long did you veg?


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 24, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Trimmed up the first plant from the harvest last night was 1130 grams wet. We wet and dry trim because there is only two of us doing it all so we start with wet and finish off the rest after dry. I'd prefer dry but that would mean paying people to come in and get it done to stay on schedule and I try to avoid hiring outside help mostly because of trust issues lol.
> 
> I'm almost positive I'm gonna hit 3 per light this time.
> 
> As far as help with the big plants, it's more my timing is off and veg space isn't big enough. I end up with plants way too big during veg which requires chopping on them several times before there is room in a flower room. I need more veg space and I'll be starting on that shortly but until that's finished I need to take clones later than I have been so they don't out grow my space.


How long did you veg plants to hit 3 per light?


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 24, 2020)

They were in solo cups for a couple weeks then in 2 gallon pots for 4 weeks then in 7 gallon pots for 2 weeks.


----------



## wingerdinger (Oct 25, 2020)

nice work mate
so nice to see you guys talk in grams, just need to swap to meters and litres and you will really be in the future.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> How do i find it?








Ttystikk's vertical goodness


Greetings, I'm here because I was invited to join here by Logic- at The Head Case farm. Apparently he and his sycophants convinced themselves I didn't have anything valuable to contribute. I'm here in the vertical section to share my ideas and get some tips. First, a quick description...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Would shelf growing be considered vertical gardening? Maybe
> 
> How long did you veg?


Shelf growing is called vertical but it isn't.

I vegged for a couple of months, but I did it in a separate room. I built my setup to be able to move 6' tall plants quickly and easily from veg to bloom- or into the back of a pickup and then anywhere lol


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 25, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> They were in solo cups for a couple weeks then in 2 gallon pots for 4 weeks then in 7 gallon pots for 2 weeks.


8 weeks? Dayum no shit. So u get what just 3 harvests per yr?


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 26, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> 8 weeks? Dayum no shit. So u get what just 3 harvests per yr?


Nah I got a veg room and two flower rooms. Well almost I got to finish doing wiring and hanging lights in second flower room. I wish had built my veg room a little bigger cause of the size these things get, but Im gonna build a drying room and small room for mothers and teens.

I should be between 8-10 harvest per year with the other flower room done. With a drying room and another veg room should be able to get closer to 10 once I get those done. I kinda ran out of money for a while after moving and getting the first veg and flower room set up. I'm finally getting caught up but it will take me a couple more runs to get it all how I want it. I still need rolling tables, some quest dehuey, irrigation and more AC. I'm gonna get by air cooling my second room for a couple runs during winter.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Nah I got a veg room and two flower rooms. Well almost I got to finish doing wiring and hanging lights in second flower room. I wish had built my veg room a little bigger cause of the size these things get, but Im gonna build a drying room and small room for mothers and teens.
> 
> I should be between 8-10 harvest per year with the other flower room done. With a drying room and another veg room should be able to get closer to 10 once I get those done. I kinda ran out of money for a while after moving and getting the first veg and flower room set up. I'm finally getting caught up but it will take me a couple more runs to get it all how I want it. I still need rolling tables, some quest dehuey, irrigation and more AC. I'm gonna get by air cooling my second room for a couple runs during winter.


With planning and a strict schedule of moving plants between veg, bloom and harvest, you can get 6 runs a year per bloom space at 61 days a cycle. That's why I created a system where my plants were easily carried from place to place, even when they were full sized (6' tall by 4' wide by 18" thick).

Those extra runs add up in terms of annual output!


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 27, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> With planning and a strict schedule of moving plants between veg, bloom and harvest, you can get 6 runs a year per bloom space at 61 days a cycle. That's why I created a system where my plants were easily carried from place to place, even when they were full sized (6' tall by 4' wide by 18" thick).
> 
> Those extra runs add up in terms of annual output!


Yeah I'm trying to get down to 63 days per cycle in flower room, but it requires more veg space and a drying area. I am trying to get it all done by 1st of the year, just requires stealing part of my garage lol. Oh well I'll let the wife park inside so don't get in too much trouble.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 28, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Nah I got a veg room and two flower rooms. Well almost I got to finish doing wiring and hanging lights in second flower room. I wish had built my veg room a little bigger cause of the size these things get, but Im gonna build a drying room and small room for mothers and teens.
> 
> I should be between 8-10 harvest per year with the other flower room done. With a drying room and another veg room should be able to get closer to 10 once I get those done. I kinda ran out of money for a while after moving and getting the first veg and flower room set up. I'm finally getting caught up but it will take me a couple more runs to get it all how I want it. I still need rolling tables, some quest dehuey, irrigation a 3nd more AC. I'm gonna get by air cooling my second room for a couple runs during winter.


Damm quests are not cheap. When i saw pm spots i ran and bought 1 and 2 days later another humidity in my state is out of this world. 3k each.


----------



## bdt1981 (Oct 28, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> With planning and a strict schedule of moving plants between veg, bloom and harvest, you can get 6 runs a year per bloom space at 61 days a cycle. That's why I created a system where my plants were easily carried from place to place, even when they were full sized (6' tall by 4' wide by 18" thick).
> 
> Those extra runs add up in terms of annual output!


61 days isnt long enough imo. Not if u want good thc numbers. Least in my expirence. More lke 70-77. To be good and ripe. Unless its a fast harvester.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 29, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> 61 days isnt long enough imo. Not if u want good thc numbers. Least in my expirence. More lke 70-77. To be good and ripe. Unless its a fast harvester.


It is strain and conditions dependent. Running the room warmer with stronger nutrient solutions, higher humidity and CO2 supplementation will see the plants finish faster.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 29, 2020)

I rarely go past 65 days, on some seed runs a few phenos here and there could use more time. My critical kush which I haven't ran in a while can finish around 56 days. Its all about genetics and finding the right keepers.


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Nov 21, 2020)

Wow great read, so happy to see you finish successful (especially with all the doubters). My state will be legal pretty soon and your thread is an inspiration to plan for success.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 26, 2020)

sfsdfuturegrower said:


> Wow great read, so happy to see you finish successful (especially with all the doubters). My state will be legal pretty soon and your thread is an inspiration to plan for success.


Well thank you.. 
I had to switch it up due to flooding my neighbor out. To much water in use to have neighbors. It cost me. Putting to gether. 4x8 trays going to do 2 levels when i have the clones. Getting there. Have 4 full so far and 500 clones about to be planted. Couple pix not good quality.


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Nov 26, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Well thank you..
> I had to switch it up due to flooding my neighbor out. To much water in use to have neighbors. It cost me. Putting to gether. 4x8 trays going to do 2 levels when i have the clones. Getting there. Have 4 full so far and 500 clones about to be planted. Couple pix not good quality.


Good start to the new grow.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wasup growers! At first was sad to have to switch up the uc systems. But like someone said way back earlier in the thread that since im not limited on plant count there is no great reason to run rdwc. My 8gal didnt have the spacing needed to grow trees. Thats where you can kill it. I have heard of 5lb per bucket in 13gal. Not realizing how much space the 1 bucket takes. So with limited space i think the stacked 4x8 trays will yield a lot more. Sog as much as i can no veg time. These first had some veg waiting on my rdwc plants to recover from the transplant. Here some pix. They dont do any justice. The video i have looks way more cool.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 10, 2020)

It was me that said that about plant count I think. If it were me I'd frame up a fairly small veg room with a bunch of shelves with T5's so you can veg clones for a couple weeks.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 10, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> It was me that said that about plant count I think. If it were me I'd frame up a fairly small veg room with a bunch of shelves with T5's so you can veg clones for a couple weeks.


Idk the ones that veg u cant really fit near as many on a 4x8. So its really a trade off it seems. Veg get bigger plants and do less numbers or more with less veg. They need 3-5 days max depending on the roots going into the pot if you want to get 4per sf. Maybe smaller pots as well. Idk. I got like 48 or less on a 4x8 that vegged 2 weeks. 
Yes it was you that said that. Big plants are more of a pain to deal with imo. And single stock buds way easier to trim up.


----------



## Grassizgreener (Dec 11, 2020)

How come your plants in veg are tall and lanky without any branching?


----------



## Grassizgreener (Dec 11, 2020)

What I mean is what are u plan on achieving by making plants grow like that?


----------



## scoob666 (Dec 12, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> How come your plants in veg are tall and lanky without any branching?


It's from flipping to flower so early



Grassizgreener said:


> What I mean is what are u plan on achieving by making plants grow like that?


To maximize the amount of plants that can fit into a space. Look into SOG (sea of green)


----------



## Grassizgreener (Dec 12, 2020)

scoob666 said:


> It's from flipping to flower so early
> 
> 
> To maximize the amount of plants that can fit into a space. Look into SOG (sea of green)


Ok so maximizing amount of plants in a space, but not maximizing amount of yield to a space... gotcha


----------



## scoob666 (Dec 12, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> Ok so maximizing amount of plants in a space, but not maximizing amount of yield to a space... gotcha


Also used to maximize yields.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 12, 2020)

I tend to agree, that some veg is needed to maximize yield. Especially if your running seed but unless you root big clones they still benefit from a small veg time. Wouldn't take much space cause they are so small you can grow em on shelves


----------



## RoldUpAsOvrKs (Dec 12, 2020)

bdt1981 said:


> Thank you man.
> Here it is tho. My last run i rushed one system and one was good. I was draining for the first half change out i disconnect the pump from the out side and put a hose and drain. Then i have a pump in my res with pre mixed nutrient and pump back into epicenter. I fucking left my pump off for 4 days man. I had slacked on monitoing my blue lab app so i didnt notice the 73f first bucket to 63f epicenter temp. When i did notice i thought my probe was not all the way down. Then i noticed the color on roots. Then no bubbles and my heart dropped. So fucking mad a yelled at myself loud asf! So there you have it. I wanted to share all. Not tryin to hide the fuck up. Main cause of failure is user error and here it is at its finest. Only took couple pix. Was very disgusted in myself. Got to comfortable with the biggest pocketfull of cash i have ever had as my own. Lol. To busy spending money. They were apx 2 weeks into it Cost me about $6000 5 weeks..


Nice work BDT!! I’m on 2nd run on similar systems (2-24 site custom CC systems). I’ve had my “user” errors as well man...I always take it as well I’ll never do that again! I’ll take some better pics but cool to see someone go through some of the same growing pains...


----------



## RoldUpAsOvrKs (Dec 12, 2020)

RoldUpAsOvrKs said:


> Nice work BDT!! I’m on 2nd run on similar systems (2-24 site custom CC systems). I’ve had my “user” errors as well man...I always take it as well I’ll never do that again! I’ll take some better pics but cool to see someone go through some of the same growing pains...


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 12, 2020)

What lights are those and how do you have them spaced?


----------



## RoldUpAsOvrKs (Dec 12, 2020)

Fluence Vypr (spaced too far apart but adding more lights currently actually - power limitations). Wouldn’t necessarily recommend them now that I have their Spydr line elsewhere and like those more but they do the job. Built some pretty cool hoists for them though - see pic...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2020)

RoldUpAsOvrKs said:


> Fluence Vypr (spaced too far apart but adding more lights currently actually - power limitations). Wouldn’t necessarily recommend them now that I have their Spydr line elsewhere and like those more but they do the job. Built some pretty cool hoists for them though - see pic...


Quantum boards from HLG are the most efficient and proven performance.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 21, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> What I mean is what are u plan on achieving by making plants grow like that?


Well i didnt mean to veg them so long but none are in veg. I aim to fit more plants in area by lolliepopping them. But it took my plants in the uc to recover from the transplant. Waited for them to show signs of improvment. Plus the lanky lookin ones are dosidos zkittles its how it grows. There are a few colas on each so i spread them out. Ill end with topshelf bud with little to trim this way. The ones that are bushy like are out of the uc so thats the only reason they are like that. Dosidos not the best sog but can semi sog with 2 per sf instead of 4. Hats off to kandy kush from dinafem. Its legit as fuck. Lanky grows with balls similar to the dz but the smell is out of this world.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 21, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> I tend to agree, that some veg is needed to maximize yield. Especially if your running seed but unless you root big clones they still benefit from a small veg time. Wouldn't take much space cause they are so small you can grow em on shelves





Grassizgreener said:


> What I mean is what are u plan on achieving by making plants grow like that?


Yield should be better by far im working on filling the 2nd level as well for total of 16-20 4x8 trays.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 21, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> I tend to agree, that some veg is needed to maximize yield. Especially if your running seed but unless you root big clones they still benefit from a small veg time. Wouldn't take much space cause they are so small you can grow em on shelves


Got to be careful even a little to long and you dont fit 4per sf. I mainly lookin for the roots to get established then get them out there. Like 5days. Its about the same tho if u veg you dont fit as many but they bigger so yield more. I feel like having strictly colas competing for light as many as possible should end with the best guality and easiest trim


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 21, 2020)

Forgot pix


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 22, 2020)

Kandy kush extra frosty


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 26, 2021)

Grassizgreener said:


> Ok so maximizing amount of plants in a space, but not maximizing amount of yield to a space... gotcha


Maximizing the but quality along with minimizing the work trimming. I had some in 3gal buckets that came out of my uc system. Im not sure ill ever do bigger plants again. The trimming alone is nightmare when u have 64 big plants to fuck with. Sure my room has like 700-800 plants but this way im staggered to where i should pull about 3-4 4x8 tables every 2 weeks. I only have 1 guy helping and he has a guy been helpin him since i dont have to be there as much anymore. It was getting crazy after 1.5 yr alone. Killing nutes more but sleep better at night. Hard to fuck up a plant in soil. 
Getting the bs weeded out. Keeping dosidos zkittles, its so purple. Along with purple punch and cookies n cream. Those 3 are solid purple. I picked up pink runtz melonade mac and gelatti. Glue ,gelato both huge yield. They all look nice. Slh is a great plant to grow definate keepingb that. I still lack 5 4x8 that i have to buy lights for going under the tables. 
Here is couple pix. Slh is o e with scissors and the bottom purple is dz.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 26, 2021)

ndz.now i have a question. When doing exaust thru a carbon filter shouldnt you have 2 fan and filters coming out to one coming in? The filter surely reduces cfm.. Why i ask is my neighbor is complaining severly thinking im using pesticides because the fumes smell like gas. Lol. I was like no that just fire ass weed.


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 26, 2021)

Your rooms are selaed with c02 and AC right? I just use stand alone filters in my sealed room. But my building is stand alone.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2021)

bdt1981 said:


> ndz.now i have a question. When doing exaust thru a carbon filter shouldnt you have 2 fan and filters coming out to one coming in? The filter surely reduces cfm.. Why i ask is my neighbor is complaining severly thinking im using pesticides because the fumes smell like gas. Lol. I was like no that just fire ass weed.


Replace your filter and its dust cover.

I had a bitchy neighbor who kept calling the cops on me.


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 27, 2021)

bdt1981 said:


> ndz.now i have a question. When doing exaust thru a carbon filter shouldnt you have 2 fan and filters coming out to one coming in? The filter surely reduces cfm.. Why i ask is my neighbor is complaining severly thinking im using pesticides because the fumes smell like gas. Lol. I was like no that just fire ass weed.


If your doing a passive intake it needs to be 2.5 times the size of your exhaust. Depending on what kind of filter you use for intake if it has much resistance it might need to be bigger.

I am still air cooling one room that doesn't have ac so I'm not running sealed, in that room I have a 12 Inch exhaust fan and a 10 inch intake fan fan.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 27, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> If your doing a passive intake it needs to be 2.5 times the size of your exhaust. Depending on what kind of filter you use for intake if it has much resistance it might need to be bigger.
> 
> I am still air cooling one room that doesn't have ac so I'm not running sealed, in that room I have a 12 Inch exhaust fan and a 10 inch intake fan fan.


Yea the positive pressure was doing it to my neighbors. I installed another fan and filter and in 1 day it really knocked it down. I have 1 more fan and filter just in case. My architect is the one told me it had to be the same.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 27, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Replace your filter and its dust cover.
> 
> I had a bitchy neighbor who kept calling the cops on me.


Lol. Yea mine calls landlord. I told her in beginning that they would t smell it. I would have told her anything to get in tho.lol


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 27, 2021)

Not doing co2 at this point. Had to get inspected and it was just another hurdle. I may add it. I have the gear but not sure sealed is going to work for me here. I need stand alone building


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2021)

bdt1981 said:


> Not doing co2 at this point. Had to get inspected and it was just another hurdle. I may add it. I have the gear but not sure sealed is going to work for me here. I need stand alone building


I've had good luck just sealing windows, doors and air vents.


----------

